#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Ayaan is wel degelijk slim

## Fillastiene

Ayaan is wel degelijk slim 

De rust leek enigszins te zijn teruggekeerd na de verkiezingen, maar ineens was ze er weer. Ayaan Hirsi Ali, VVD-kamerlid in spe besloot de Islam nogmaals ter discussie te stellen. Gesteund door een twijfelachtige intellectuele achterban, deed zij traumatisch getinte uitspraken waar ze een hele gemeenschap mee voor het hoofd stootte en haar eigen partij mee in verlegenheid bracht. Onmiddellijk gingen er allerlei stemmen op dat ze een moedige vrouw zou zijn, omdat ze de Islam wilde verlichtten en een broodnodige verzuiling teweeg wilde brengen binnen deze godsdienst. 
De ongebreidelde speelsheid van Ayaan die zich op een verlate electorale kermis lijkt te wanen, heeft de dood verklaard aan de Islam. Als een ijzeren jonkvrouw heeft ze haar linkse ros ingeruild voor een wat rechtser exemplaar en galoppeert ze mee in een bevrijdende kruistocht om veranderingen teweeg te brengen in de achterlijke Islamitische gemeenschap. Maar haar bedrieglijke idealistische retoriek heeft er voor gezorgd dat het debat totaal is doodgeslagen. 

We zijn nu enkele weken verder en steeds meer en meer borrelt de vraag bij mij omhoog wanneer Ayaan weer haar zwaard tevoorschijn zal halen en enkele goedbedoelde steken zal toebrengen. Tenslotte blijft het een feit dat ze de Islamitische vrouw wil redden, de integratie wil versnellen en de Islam uit de achterlijke hoek wil halen. Ik wacht op het moment dat ze met grote ogen een opmerking zal plaatsen die schijnbaar wetenschappelijk gestaafd is en dat we achteraf te horen zullen krijgen dat haar verhaal toch in de sterk persoonlijke sfeer moet worden gezien. 
Het talent van Ayaan is dat ze totaal heeft weten te verbergen dat ze eigenlijk nergens meer voor strijdt. Het schrijnende voorbeeld wat ze steeds aanhaalt, namelijk de mishandelde Islamitische vrouw, schijnt totaal vergeten te zijn en heeft plaatsgemaakt voor een theologische discussie. Enkelen verwijten Ayaan dat ze niet beseft waar ze mee bezig is door haar ideen zo provocatief rond te strooien. En dat ze op deze wijze de modale moslim van zich afstoot en niet meer bereikt. Maar persoonlijk denk ik dat ze wel degelijk beseft waar ze mee bezig is en dat ze bewust stof doet opwaaien. Niet zozeer om de bovengenoemde problemen op te lossen, maar puur voor haar eigen politieke gewin. 
Tijdens haar onderduikperiode hoorden we dat ze de miraculeuze overstap had gemaakt van de socialisten naar de liberalen. Bij de VVD schijnt Ayaan wel de erkenning te krijgen die ze bij de PVDA niet kreeg. Naar haar eigen zeggen zijn die niet doof voor haar standpunt dat de Islam de emancipatie belemmert en zijn de liberalen niet bang om te botsten met de moslims. Maar het blijft het betwijfelen waard hoe iemand zo een overstap kan maken. Puur om het feit dat de VVD verre van bezig is de Islamitische vrouw te redden. De blijf-van-mijn-lijfhuizen waar het volgens Ayaan bol staat van Islamitische vrouwen, zouden van de VVD nog minder steun krijgen dan ze berhaupt al kregen. 
Toen ze een aantal weken geleden stralend haar comeback maakte op het congres van de liberalen met Nelie Kroes als haar beschermvrouwe, stortte ze zich in de eerste instantie wat ongemakkelijk in de armen van Gerrit Zalm. Haar eerdere kapsel had plaatsgemaakt voor een gerenommeerde coupe en ze leek klaar om de strijd aan te gaan. Maar de strijd kwam niet echt uit de verf. De verkiezingsdag kwam steeds dichterbij en nog had Ayaan niet waargemaakt waar de VVD haar voor had aangetrokken. Even was ze nog het stralende middelpunt in het actualiteitenprogramma Nederland Kiest, maar toen de verkiezingen eenmaal voorbij waren, moest ze de flitsende bewondering van de media voorgoed ontberen. En zo werd het idee in haar hoofd geboren om op een wilde zaterdagochtend in de Trouw te verschijnen. En op wat voor manier. Ayaan noemde een van de meest heilige personen binnen de Islam een perverseling, een megalomane machtshebber vergelijkbaar met een persoon als Saddam Hussein. Onmiddellijk sprong de rest van de media op deze primeur en gaf haar de aandacht die ze wenste. Verscheidene tv-programmas debatteerden over de vraag of Ayaans eenzame strijd de integratie wel of niet bevorderde. Natuurlijk, antwoordde het overgrote deel. Wie waren zij nu om een vrouw tegen te spreken die slachtoffer was geworden van al die ellendige zaken. Door deze angst om Ayaan te kwetsen, is het onmogelijk geworden om een kritisch en weloverwogen debat met haar aan te gaan over onderwerpen als integratie en Islam en durft men niet meer met haar te bosten. Op deze manier is voor haar de weg vrijgemaakt om zonder enig voorbehoud haar zwaard te slijpen. Ons rest nog om af te wachten op het moment dat ze haar aandacht weer zal richten op de moslim, hem in de vitale organen zal steken en hem in hulpeloze woede zal achterlaten.

----------


## Don Vito

Ayhaan kan je vergelijken met ezels melk, onbruikbaar behalve voor de ezels zelf. De transfer van PvdA naar VVD is door de VVD niet gedaan omdat zij zoveel overeenkomsten hadden met Ayhaan maar omdat zij stemmen trekt. Dat weet zij en de rest van Nederland ook wel.
De reden van haar overstap zou zijn omdat de PVDA haar meningen niet deelde over de Islam. Zij is dus in principe niet meer dan een one issue politica die dus in principe niks voorstelt, omdat zij alleen maar kan mee babbelen als het over moslims gaat.
En je hebt gelijk, als zij een tijdje uit het nieuws is geweest gaat er iets bij haar kriebelen en dan gaat ze maar weer wat zeggen wat heel Nederland schokt en zij heeft weer aandacht. Nu het gedoe rond de moslimscholen weer wegebt vraag ik mij af hoe lang het weer duurt voordat Ayhaan weer iets intellectueels gaat zeggen.

----------


## pitbull

We moeten haar niet zo veel aandacht geven, ze neemt zich zelf niet 
eens sirieus. Op een dag wordt ze ontslagen en dan gaat ze anders
pieppen.Bij de VVD word je toch zo aangenomen, je hoeft als allochtoon alleen negative onzin blerren over jou soort mensen.
Ik word zo misselijk als ik haar hoor praten, maar god zal haar straffen
hier op aarde.
Ze heeft ook op COPLLEGE gezeten, vandaar de VVD.

----------


## Yasmeen

:hihi:  Bravo  :duim:

----------


## Henoch

Ga zo door Ayaan !


Je hebt helemaal gelijk !


gr. idris

----------


## nour*el*3in

....

----------


## Henoch

> vraag ik mij af hoe lang het weer duurt voordat Ayhaan weer iets intellectueels gaat zeggen.


Want die kans is niet gering !

----------


## billal112

iedere keer als ik haar op tv zie word ik kotsmisselijk eleke keer als ik ies lees over de islaam word ik een betere moslim met mij milioenen andere, ik was een junk zuipen blowen hoeren en rock en roll
dankzij hirschi ali en busch niet meer.

bedankt 
fillistine ga zo door ik ben een trouwe fan van je en lees je topics graag.

liefde voor de broeders.

----------


## Henoch

tja via een omweg toch noch nuttig,

dat je daar die aanleiding voor nodig hebt dan moet je toch wel heel erg gefrustreerd zijn, kotsy!

----------


## ricknick3

in somalie worden vrouwen besneden de clitoris word zonder verdoving weggesneden ayaan hersi ali die ook besneden is hoor ik nooit iets zegen over deze besnijdenissen ayaan hersi ali pakt alleen de marokkanen en turken,de somaliers durft zen niet zelf in nederland worden vrouwen besneden dit is een schande maar hersi ali hoor je niet

----------


## billal112

Schelden is niet toegestaan. [Beheer]

----------


## abdulaziz

En nu in het nederlands graag! :  :Confused:

----------


## achtmet

Ayaan is een wereldvrouw. Eindelijk een vrouw die haar mond durft open te doen over de onderdrukking van de moslimvrouwen.
Ik begrijp dat de "heren" een beetje bang zijn voor verandering:
lekker naar de hoeren gaan en eigen vrouwtje "veilig" thuis.
Ik raad u allen aan eens op de site DemoCrates.net te kijken,
en lees zelf maar eens hoe de Islam is voor vrouwen.
Achtmet

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door achtmet_ 
> *Ayaan is een wereldvrouw. Eindelijk een vrouw die haar mond durft open te doen over de onderdrukking van de moslimvrouwen.
> Ik begrijp dat de "heren" een beetje bang zijn voor verandering:
> lekker naar de hoeren gaan en eigen vrouwtje "veilig" thuis.
> Ik raad u allen aan eens op de site DemoCrates.net te kijken,
> en lees zelf maar eens hoe de Islam is voor vrouwen.
> Achtmet*




Hirsi Ali is een ervaringsdeskundige

de enige ex Islamiet die de mond vrijmoedig durft open te doen !

----------


## Henoch

En groenlinkse femke halsema is een hypocriete nepfeministe.


,,Smakeloos vind ik de uitspraken van mw. Hirsi Ali over de profeet''


Wie is hier nou smakeloos ?


Hirsi Ali in ieder geval niet !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door achtmet_ 
> *Ayaan is een wereldvrouw. Eindelijk een vrouw die haar mond durft open te doen over de onderdrukking van de moslimvrouwen.
> Ik begrijp dat de "heren" een beetje bang zijn voor verandering:
> lekker naar de hoeren gaan en eigen vrouwtje "veilig" thuis.
> Ik raad u allen aan eens op de site DemoCrates.net te kijken,
> en lees zelf maar eens hoe de Islam is voor vrouwen.
> Achtmet*


Wat weet jij van de islam? Miss Ayhaan heeft trauma's overgehouden aan haar afgesneden clitoris, zij heeft culturele dingen in de war en relateerd die met de Islam. Dat is verkeerd.
Als jij de Islam niet kent dan moet je ook niet zeggen dat het slecht voor vrouwen is.

----------


## Don Vito

De Nederlander houd van een geassimileerde allochtoon. Nederland stimuleert het assimilatie proces door extra aandacht te schenken aan mensen als Bouazza,Touria en Ayhaan. Gij zult pas meetellen als allochtoon als je je eigen cultuur verwerpt. Ayhaan wist dat en heeft voor haar eigen carriere de weg van assimilatie gekozen. Zij wist welke uitspraken zij deed en met welke bedoelingen......daar moet ook naar gekeken worden voor dat zij bestempeld wordt als een revolutionair.

----------


## ASAAFF

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ayhaan kan je vergelijken met ezels melk, .*


 jezus man wat doe jij nou nu beledig je de ezel zelfs dat is ze niet waard  :verrassing:

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Wat weet jij van de islam? Miss Ayhaan heeft trauma's overgehouden aan haar afgesneden clitoris, zij heeft culturele dingen in de war en relateerd die met de Islam. Dat is verkeerd.
> Als jij de Islam niet kent dan moet je ook niet zeggen dat het slecht voor vrouwen is.*


dus als jij een oorlogsgehandicapte bent heb je geen recht van spreken om over de oorlog te spreken.

clitoris afsnijden is het gevolg van valse religie en daaruit voortvloeiend onrechtvaardige cultuur.

zij kan daar juist bij uitstek goed over praten

----------


## Henoch

en wat zij over de profeet en 9jarige 
Aischa zegt heeft daar eigenlijk heel veel mee te maken !


onrechtvaardig in *westerse* ogen meer niet

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *dus als jij een oorlogsgehandicapte bent heb je geen recht van spreken om over de oorlog te spreken.
> 
> clitoris afsnijden is het gevolg van valse religie en daaruit voortvloeiend onrechtvaardige cultuur.
> 
> zij kan daar juist bij uitstek goed over praten*


Mij hoor je niet zeggen dat een oorlogs gehandicapte geen recht heeft.....
Ik vindt het alleen schandalig dat er bevolkingsgroepen hier in Nederland zwart gemaakt worden om in de media te kunnen komen.

----------


## Hezbolah

:puh:  Ga toch wegmethirsi ali weet je wat ze is een F***ing BOUNTY
zwart van buiten wit van binnen  :puh:

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Hezbolah_ 
> * Ga toch wegmethirsi ali weet je wat ze is een F***ing BOUNTY
> zwart van buiten wit van binnen *



gezien je leeftijd begrijp ik je reactie !

----------


## Yasmeen

Zo kunnen we met zn allen wel ervaringsdeskundigen zijn... het gaat erom je eigen ervaringen niet uit te smeren over jan en alleman omdat niet iedereen hetzelfde heeft ervaren als jij...

wat Hirsi doet is een zaak aankaarten wat misschien wel leeft bij vele somalische vrouwen, maar weinig bij hier geboren moslima's. Toch meent ze dat iedere moslima onder dezelfde problemen gebukt gaat... 

any ways, genoeg over haar, please. Ze is gewoon t nieuwste knuffelallochtoontje.

----------


## Henoch

deze allochtoon mag voor mij regelrecht de hemel in geknuffeld worden want dit (alloch)toontje is meer dan terecht !

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *deze allochtoon mag voor mij regelrecht de hemel in geknuffeld worden want dit (alloch)toontje is meer dan terecht !*


[nl-x:tssk tssk]

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *deze allochtoon mag voor mij regelrecht de hemel in geknuffeld worden want dit (alloch)toontje is meer dan terecht !*


TRuurlijk wil Neerland dat, Nederland houd van allochtonen die zichzelf belachelijk maken door zich voor te doen als Nederlander...

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *deze allochtoon mag voor mij regelrecht de hemel in geknuffeld worden want dit (alloch)toontje is meer dan terecht !*


 Je wilt het maar niet leren he! [moderator]

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door Miljonair_ 
> *Je wilt het maar niet leren he! [moderator]*


waarom zou ik  :fuckit:   :fuckit:  

Laters...................

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Hezbolah_ 
> * Ga toch wegmethirsi ali weet je wat ze is een F***ing BOUNTY
> zwart van buiten wit van binnen   *




Beter dan andersom !

----------


## Legionnaire

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *De Nederlander houd van een geassimileerde allochtoon. Nederland stimuleert het assimilatie proces door extra aandacht te schenken aan mensen als Bouazza,Touria en Ayhaan. Gij zult pas meetellen als allochtoon als je je eigen cultuur verwerpt. Ayhaan wist dat en heeft voor haar eigen carriere de weg van assimilatie gekozen. Zij wist welke uitspraken zij deed en met welke bedoelingen......daar moet ook naar gekeken worden voor dat zij bestempeld wordt als een revolutionair.*


[sarcasme] Jaaaaah, wij willen iedereen assimileren in onze heilstaat. Geen geloof, geen eigen mening, geen discussie. Alle smoelen dezelfde richting op.
Word nou eens wakkerrrrr! [/sarcasme]


We are the Dutchies, you will be assimilated. Resistance is futile...

----------


## Don Vito

Wakker? jij slaapt nog beste vriend...
Overal wordt onze cultuur en religie bekritiseerd. Dus is het niet goed.
Integratie is mislukt, omdat? geen duidelijke reden, maar als elke allochtoon geassimileerd was dan had je geen problemen.

----------


## DEMOcraat

eens waren we gastarbeiders het was niet genoeg dan maar een buitenlander ook niet goed nee allochtoon nee intergratie nee assimilatie nee nee wat willen ze na assimilatie ......

----------


## Nourtje

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *deze allochtoon mag voor mij regelrecht de hemel in geknuffeld worden want dit (alloch)toontje is meer dan terecht !*


Ik heb wat berichten van je gevolgd en ik ben je toch beu op een gegeven moment en dat is nu!

Wat jij allemaal zegt waar baseer jij dat op jonge. Ken jij de islam ken jij de allochtone individueen1 voor 1. Wat weet jij nou van cultuur en geloof. Er is geen mooier geloof en oprecht geloof dan de islam. 

Hirsi is een Kafa die weet dat ze zal branden in de hel.  :denk:  Allah zal over haar oordelen. Ongelovige hond dat is het nou net. Jij die wil dat wij aan jou ideaal beeld moeten voldoen. Ga toch weg man. Weet je het zijn nog woorden weet je maar als ik jou of die Hirsi zo op straat tegen zou komen met zulke uitspraken dan zal ik jou letterlijk en figuurlijk laten zien dat de samenleving op jou gezicht verloederd en jou normen en waarden van links naar rechts op je ogen laat belanden. 

Tfoeee ik haat iemand die zehme democratisch roept en vervolgens niet weet wat het inhoudt. democratisch is ieder verschillend een westerse kan mij wel zeggen zo moet je leven dat is democratisch wrong. Waar staat dat geschreven. Ik leef volgens mij geloof de Islam en die is goed voor je.

Hahahahahahhahahahahah trieste gozer  :puh:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :stout:

----------


## Henoch

__________________



> Ik leef volgens mij geloof de Islam en die is goed voor je.
> 
> 
> 
> Respect je kan er maar van 1 houden dat is me allerliefst zij weet het wel.hihihihi




precies 

Respect alleen voor mijn geloof en niets anders waar je respect voor zult hebben ongelovige (joden)christenhond !


of bedoelde je dat niet te zeggen ?


vandiedingenja !



wit van buiten, zwart van binnen !

----------


## Legionnaire

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Wakker? jij slaapt nog beste vriend...
> Overal wordt onze cultuur en religie bekritiseerd. Dus is het niet goed.
> Integratie is mislukt, omdat? geen duidelijke reden, maar als elke allochtoon geassimileerd was dan had je geen problemen.*


Hoezo is de integratie mislukt?
Volgens de commissie Blok is die juist best goed gegaan en is dat ook nog helemaal te danken aan "jullie" ook, "wij" hebben te weinig gedaan.
Krijg je eens gelijk is het weer niet goed?

Overigens, als alle allochtonen helemaal niet geassimileerd zouden zijn denk ik ook niet dat ik problemen zou hebben. Je legt mij hierbij een mening op die noch geuit heb, noch deel.

http://www.bn.nl/news/oth_news_fulla...113374,00.html

----------


## Nourtje

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *__________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precies 
> 
> Respect alleen voor mijn geloof en niets anders waar je respect voor zult hebben ongelovige (joden)christenhond !
> ...



Zo erg ben ik niet jonge. Wat jij gelooft respect. ik geef alleen me mening dat je het weet respect. Net zoals jij je mening geeft.

----------


## mazdouline

Ayaan hirsi Ali is gewoon een gefrustreerd vrouwtje die besneden is in haar land. Ze haalt cultuur en geloof door elkaar waardoor ze haar woede op de islam afreageerd! Ze is gewoon kwaad omdat nooit zal weten en voelen hoe een orgasme zal zijn. Ze is gewoon heel erg gefrustreerd door de feit dat ze geen cllitoris meer heeft! Ik heb dus eigenlijk wel medelijden met dat gestoord wijf.

----------


## Rob1954

Wat Ayaan hirsi ali betreft,

Ken haar niet persoonlijk, enkel van de TV-uitzendingen welke voorheen werden getoond.

Zal haar hierom dus niet direct willen bekritiseren, doe dat trouwens niemand welke op m'n eigen netvlies komt.

Over wat zij dus tot op heden naar voren gebracht zou hebben, zou ik geen enkel recht hebben om dit te willen/kunnen veroordelen.

Voor mezelf speelt er namelijk een geheel ander aspect.

Nl. haar persoonlijke durf [guts] om iets naar voren te willen brengen.

Hoe banaal sommige personen haar verschijning ook moge vinden, ze is geen ras-Nederlandse.

M.a.w. ze zal vanuit haar eigen levensstijl [afkomst] toch de gelegenheid verkrijgen om iets hieruit naar voren te brengen naar de geeigende Nederlandse samenleving.

Al is het maar haar eigen beleden geloofsovertuiging, waar wij als 'kaaskopjes' [ras-echte Nederlanders] ergens toch meestal erg huiverig tegenover staan.

Bang voor overheersing? Zou ergens best mogelijk kunnen zijn, indien je sommige berichtgevingen via pers en media tot jezelf neemt.

De hedendaagse 'hetze' jegens buitenlanders welke toch doorgaans dagelijks te bespeuren valt, stemt mezelf als zijnde niet al te blij.

Verdraagzaamheid iets waar ons 'kikkerlandje' toch ergens bij de ons omringende 'grotere' broertjes [landen] in vergelijking in groot is geworden, is aan verval onderhevigd.

Jammer, want vroeger konden we wl gewoon vriendelijk zijn jegens iedereen.

Misschien heeft het bericht van Aisha in een ander draadje [bewust zijn van je eigen vriendelijkheid, met de hieraan verbonden risico's] een bepaalde waarde, welke wij als ras-Nederlanders pas sinds kort voor ogen hebben gekregen.

Maar hoe dan ook, ikzelf zal m'n vriendelijkheid niet willen laten afnemen.


groetende,
Rob

----------


## Henoch

mazdouline ga weg uit mijn ogen satanisch vrouwtje, ! 

volgens mij ben je valser dan de valste voodoe !!

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *mazdouline ga weg uit mijn ogen satanisch vrouwtje, ! 
> 
> volgens mij ben je valser dan de valste voodoe !!*


Maar ze heeft wel gelijk!!!!!

----------


## Noor-fatima

Hirsi moet er eigen ellende maar ergens anders gaan verwerken want als zij zo een ... leven heeft gehad dan moet ze niet voor andere gaan praten net zo min dat je iemand beoordeeld over zijn doen en laten dat mens mist er een paar en wie zegt dat wij marokkaanse vrouwen onderdrukt worden het slaat ook echt gewoon helemaal nergens meer op echt daar wordt ik nou kotsmisselijk van wanneer mensen gaan zeggen oh kijk daar nou wat zielig ze draagt een hoofddoekje....... beseffen jullie dan godverdomme niet dat we daar zelf voor kiezen en wie het er niet mee eens is ga je eigen ophangen ofzo hoef je eigen er ook niet meer aan te ergeren maar ga niet voor ons praten... want het is niets anders dan inhoudloze nutteloze info...

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Maar ze heeft wel gelijk!!!!!*



geloof je dan in voodoo !!

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Noor-fatima_ 
> *Hirsi moet er eigen ellende maar ergens anders gaan verwerken want als zij zo een ... leven heeft gehad dan moet ze niet voor andere gaan praten net zo min dat je iemand beoordeeld over zijn doen en laten dat mens mist er een paar en wie zegt dat wij marokkaanse vrouwen onderdrukt worden het slaat ook echt gewoon helemaal nergens meer op echt daar wordt ik nou kotsmisselijk van wanneer mensen gaan zeggen oh kijk daar nou wat zielig ze draagt een hoofddoekje....... beseffen jullie dan godverdomme (mag dat!!!!!!!!!!!)     niet dat we daar zelf voor kiezen en wie het er niet mee eens is ga je eigen ophangen ofzo hoef je eigen er ook niet meer aan te ergeren maar ga niet voor ons praten... want het is niets anders dan inhoudloze nutteloze info...*




net als vrouwen besnijdenis, het staat wel niet in de koran, maar oude tradities uit de stam hebben zo n dwingend karakter voor de jonge vrouw dat de ergste vrouwenbesnijdenisvoorstanders gek genoeg vaak de oudere besneden vrouwen zelf zijn.

zo kun je deze redenatie ook voeren voor de rare rituele dwingendheden in het algemeen, die godsdiensten plegen op te leggen aan hun gemeenschap van gelovigen ! 



Iedereen staat er ''vrijwillig" in.


Maar ja het gevolg van er niet aan geloven is vaak sociale uitsluiting dus vrijwillig mag je hier dus gerust tussen aanhalingstekens plaatsen !

----------


## Noor-fatima

Maar het is niet meer intresse elke zender die je nu aanzet gaat of over marokkanen over over intregratie over hoofdoekjes of over de islam enz. en 9 van de 10 keer is het niet uit intresse en zeer zeker niet positief dus wat verwachten jullie nou... laat men in zijn waarde verdomme ik had laats op mijn werk weer de zoveelste nutteloze discussie en toen zei 1 van de zoveel idioten ja als je je er zo aan ergert moeten jullie toch nog meer jullie best doen om het tegendeel te bewijzen... en toen brak me klomp moeten wij ons nog meer bewijzen... dit is mijn antwoord daarop.... al komen er miljarden na ons en zijn die nog beter gestudeerd geintregreerd geleerd enz. enz. enz. dan nog zullen jullie naar die paar marokkaantjes kijken die slecht zijn die paar snotneuzen die nog aan het puberen zijn...een aantal miljard terug dus zeg mij dan hoe en waarom zou ik mij moeten bewijzen als jullie je gedragen net als het jodevolk altijd maar terugvallen op wat hun is aangedaan... kom uit het verleden open die verdomde ogen en kijk om je heen het is niet meer die alochtonen die arbeiders die gastarbeiders nee wij horen hier dus ik zou zeggen tot grote spijt van vele WEN ER MAAR AAN OF JE HET LLEUKT VIND OF NIET...

PS EN WANNEER IK ZEG GODVERDOMME DAN VERDOEM IK NIETS MEER DAN MEZELF EN DE REDEN DAT IK DAT DOE IS OMDAT IK KWAAD BEN OP MEZELF DAT IK HIER NOG TIJD AAN BESTEED...

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dus als ik in Marokko ben maak ik me belachelijk als ik de Marokkaanse wetten en gebruiken respecteer ???????*


Ik heb het niet over wetten en gerbruiken.
Jij doet nu alsof de Marokkanen dat niet hebben, dat zijn racistische gedachten van jou. Ik heb het over als Marokkanen hun eigen cultuur afstoten. Dat vinden Hollanders geweldig. Dat soort allochtonen komt in de media het meest in beeld en zo willen de meeste Hollanders dat de allochtonen zich gaan gedragen.

----------


## Noor-fatima

Helemaal correct gesproken DON VITO

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik heb het niet over wetten en gerbruiken.
> Jij doet nu alsof de Marokkanen dat niet hebben, dat zijn racistische gedachten van jou. Ik heb het over als Marokkanen hun eigen cultuur afstoten. Dat vinden Hollanders geweldig. Dat soort allochtonen komt in de media het meest in beeld en zo willen de meeste Hollanders dat de allochtonen zich gaan gedragen.*





zonder media laat men ook wel van zich horen hoor, wees maar niet bang

allagh is groot(s) !


en zijn helpers op aarde soms nog groter.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *zonder media laat men ook wel van zich horen hoor, wees maar niet bang
> 
> allagh is groot(s) !
> 
> 
> en zijn helpers op aarde soms nog groter.*


  :jammer:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *`
> 
> Het kan mi toch geen kwaad om de wetten en gebruiken van het land waar je woont te willen kennen, te begrijpen en zonodig te respecteren. 
> 
> En cultuur? Cultuur lijkt me nogal nauw verbonden met de plaats waar je leeft. Een manier van leven dus die goed aansluit bij de omstandigheden. Maw, de Eskimo "cultuur" is op de Noordpool op zijn plaats, maar in de Sahara willen vasthouden aan die "cultuur" lijkt mij weinig zinvol. "Eigen cultuur" vind ik dus net als "integratie" onzinnig mongolengeleuter.*


Om te beginnen Cultuur heeft niks te maken met de temperatuur van je oorspronkelijke leefomgeving. Cultuur heeft te maken met normen en waarden die je gerust overal kan praktiseren. Ik vast hier ook tijdens Ramadan, ik geef ook hier geen grote mond terug tegen ouderen en ik eet, praat en denk Marokkaans. Toch woon ik hiet in Nederland, spreek de taal perfect, hou me aan de we5t en ben bezig met een goede opleiding. Dus waarom kan het niet?

En weer doe je alsof de Marokkanen hiet in Nederland de wetten en regels niet respecteren en naleven.

----------


## zuilenaar

Ayaan hirsi ali heeft trauma's over gehouden aan de Islam.
Pas geleden nog liep ze door de woestijn in Somalie en werd ze door een ezel opgehaald die Gerrit heette van hem moest ze al die dinge zeggen. Trouwens ze is nog steeeds maagd goed hoor

----------


## Henoch

> Enne, maak ik me nu wel of niet belachelijk als ik me in Marokko schik naar naar de daar gangbare wetten en gebruiken?



het lijkt er wel op als je sommige van deze bevolkingsgroep hier ziet segregeren !

----------


## Jelaba

ik vraag me af of Ayaan klaar komt sinds haar besneding.
en als dat ooit zal gebeuren dat Ayaan een andere politiek rechting zal kiezen.





mvg Jelaba.

----------


## Mineer

Ajaan Hiris Ali wil haar intrede doen in de politiek als succesvolle oplosser van het vraagstuk integratie. Alleen tja iets willen is iets heel anders dan ook daadwerkelijk iets positiefs veranderen aan het vraagstuk integratie. Dus! All fortuyn manier vooral veel drastische, soms tegen de grondwet ingaande en populistische maatregelen proberen te invoeren en wetend dat die geen enkel zoden aan de dijk zullen zetten... 

Soms denk ik echt dat ze puur een persoonlijke strijd wil voeren tegen de Islam. Waarom klinkt dat zo raar? Het kan toch? Gezien haar ervaringen, besnijdenissen en oorlog in Somali waar ze waarschijnlijk ook de islam de schuld van geeft, is zij in de loop van jare gaan keren tegen alles wat zichzelf moslim noemt of een hoofddoek draagt... Nee, serieus volgens mij ligt haar intentie helemaal niet bij een succesvolle integratie. Iniedergeval haar beleid is alles behalve vruchten afwerpend. Misschien heeft ze wel te negatieve ervaringen met de "islam" gehad wat er op dit moment voor zorgt dat haar integere, goedbedoelde beleid zal valen en waar wij nietsvermoedende onschuldige vrome moslims de gebeten hond zijn.... Gewoon koud op ons dak.

Ayaan als je dit leest keer terug naar de Islam en je bent zeker geen afvallige. Want als je je keert tegen besnijdenissen en stenegingen van overspelige echtgenotes dan keer je je zeker niet van de Islam af maar van de onwetenden die zomaar wat bedacht hebben alsof de Islam nooit zijn intrede heeft gedaan. Het zijn juist dit soort dingen waar de Islam een einde aan zou moeten maken, maar veel mensen begrijpen niet wat in het heilige boek staat..... Doofstom en blind is wat zij zijn. Vaak willen ze niet begrijpen omdat hun harten versteend zijn.

----------


## Henoch

> Gezien haar ervaringen, besnijdenissen en oorlog in Somali waar ze waarschijnlijk ook de islam de schuld van geeft, is zij in de loop van jare gaan keren tegen alles wat zichzelf moslim noemt



zo hoog van de toren blazen als het om Palestina gaat maar als moslims elkaar uitmoorden, zoals in Somalia, Ethiopia, Algerije en niet te vergeten Koerdistan het geval was, hoorde je je medebroeders en zusters niet.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *zo hoog van de toren blazen als het om Palestina gaat maar als moslims elkaar uitmoorden, zoals in Somalia, Ethiopia, Algerije en niet te vergeten Koerdistan het geval was, hoorde je je medebroeders en zusters niet.*


Dat is overal zo, maar dat betekent niet dat je het niet afkeurt...

----------


## Henoch

ze keurt het af inderdaad,

bovendien ziet ze eens sterk verband tussen cultuur en geloof,

deze kun je gewoonweg niet los van elkaar zien.


vanwege dit cultuur/geloofsverschil ziet Ayaan et. all. ook zoveel integratieproblemen, omdat n en ander gewoonweg niet wil integreren qua geloof en ideologie.

gelijk de ideologie van het Westen (de vrije democratische rechtstaat) en die van het Oostbloc-communisme (marxistisch/leninistisch centralisme) dat ook niet wou !

----------


## Noor-fatima

Weet je als ieder zich nou met zichzelf gaat bemoeien en iedereen in zijn waarde laat zijn we al heel ver.. is dat een optie het is toch te belachelijk voor woorden aan het worden alsof de hele verdomde wereld perfect is en er niks fout gaat behalve die klote integratie...

en als jij zegt dat er zoveel in de andere landen gebeurd maar dat er alleen naar palastina wordt gekeken is ook bull.... want dan ben je net als harry potter(balkenende) toen die naar het voorval dat er is geweest toen de leraar werd neergeschoten zei die het is toch triest al dat geweld blablabla onschuldige mensen die omkomen blablablablabla maar toen ie een leger naar irak stuurde om daar kinderen neer te knallen werd er niet naar gekeken wie keek er toen wie trok toen zijn mond open ook niemand dus dit is de wereld waar we in leven begin bij jezelf en wijs niet naar een ander... mits je perfect bent en dat is niemand.........

----------


## Henoch

> om daar kinderen neer te knallen


ik heb geen hoge pet op van Balky, vooral niet ten aanzien van natuur en milieu, maar kwa veiligheid sta ik volledig achter deze rare (niet mijn, edoch nogsteeds eigenkaraktervolle) qubis. 
Dat geldt evenzeer voor G.W. Bush, slecht voor het milieu, goed voor de veiligheid.


toch zie ik deze heren daar geen kinderen neerknallen zoals je zegt, want vertel mij is 1 reden daarvoor ?


kwa moraal ?

kwa economie ?

kwa oorlog ?

zomaar dan ???




je kunt de moralis van deze staatsheren echt niet vergelijken met die van een willekeuruge Taliban of Sadam getrouwe,
dan maak je een vergissing, 

deze draken (want mensen kun je het moeilijk noemen) zijn op totaal wetteloze en geweldadige manier aan de macht gekomen, zij kennen inderdaad geen scrupulus bij het neermaaien van onschuldige kinderen.

Dat wil nog niet zeggen dat hun natuurlijke tegenstanders er eenzelfde moraliteit op nahouden (INTEGENDEEL, dacht ik zo).

In de tweede wereldoorlog moest men zich nog verlagen tot massale afschrikwekkende bombardementen, om de wil van de vijand te breken.

Nu hoeft dat niet meer vanwege verbeterde technologie en heeft ook totaal geen zin, zo het dat ooit al had.

Liever wil je de perpertraitors zelf te pakken krijgen inplaats van het onschuldige voetvolk.

Dan pas kun je achteraf ook zieltjes winnen,

zoals Amerika na de oorlog de zieltjes van Europa heeft veroverd, economisch en cultureel !




hoe kort was hun geheugen, getuige het uitblijven van ingrijpen in Kosovo, Bosnie en Irak,

Amerika moest het weer voor de eeuwige Europese vergaderaars opknappen !

We (de goede wettige mensen in de de bovenwereld) hebben veel aan deze vreemde gasten te danken.

----------


## Noor-fatima

Nou ja zeg dit meen je niet he dat je die gast goedpraat BUSCH DE HOND is geen haar beter dan zowel saddam of binladen of wie dan ook in deze catogorie die man doet het ook maar om zijn eigen vieze ego te strijken het is verdomme te gek voor woorden wat hij allemaal doet en het word hem niet eens kwalijk genomen... het word zelfs mooi verpakt nou ja zeg bekijk het ff als jij wil beweren dat ie zelfs goed bezig is...

----------


## Don Vito

mensen die het moraal van Bush niet in twijfel stellen zijn zeer naief.
ik noem een voorbeeld: Irak, waar zijn die wapens?
ze zijjn niet gevonden, Bush heeft dus duizenden mensen laten vermoorden voor de olie.......Bush een moraal ridder?

----------


## Henoch

Ze hebben misschien nog geen massavernietigingswapens gevonden in Irak, voor zover ze niet naar Baathistisch Syria zijn verhuisd,

ze hebben daarentegen wel meer dan genoeg massavernietigings*graven* gevonden daar,


ook een aardige reden, dacht ik, om ergens orde op zaken te moeten stellen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Ze hebben misschien nog geen massavernietigingswapens gevonden in Irak, voor zover ze niet naar Baathistisch Syria zijn verhuisd,
> 
> ze hebben daarentegen wel meer dan genoeg massavernietigingsgraven gevonden daar,
> 
> 
> ook een aardige reden, dacht ik, om ergens orde op zaken te moeten stellen.*


Dat is een reden dat Syrie binnenkort aangevallen gaat worden........
Komt er direct een pijplijn van Mosul naar Tel Aviv, door Syrish grondgebied, die Saddam en El Assad hedden laten slopen aan het begin van de eerste Intifadah........Bush nog steeds jouw Moraal ridder?

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Dat is een reden dat Syrie binnenkort aangevallen gaat worden........
> Komt er direct een pijplijn van Mosul naar Tel Aviv, door Syrish grondgebied, die Saddam en El Assad hedden laten slopen aan het begin van de eerste Intifadah........Bush nog steeds jouw Moraal ridder?*


dat is nu nou net niet nodig, want de Amerikanen weten waarschijnlijk allang dat satdan's wapens zich daar bevinden, 

op deze wijze kunnen ze juist zonder oorlog tegen Syria te voeren toch een relatieve wil opleggen, ''anders maken wij (de USA) het bekend aan de wereld met alle  gevolgen van dien, zie Irak '' !

----------


## Noor-fatima

Ik weet niet wanneer je hier gebanned wordt maar waarschijnlijk zal het nu wel gebeuren... He henoch normaal geproken trek ik me dit soort dingen niet persoonlijk aan maar nu word ik strontziek van jou kontegelik ( vergeef me allah ) je bent niets meer dan een vuil zielig schepseltje op deze vervloekte aardbol waar van mijn part vandaag de dag des oordeels mag beginnen ik ben een moslima in hart en ziel ik zal dat op alle mogelijke manieren die er in mijn macht liggen laten zien en daarom besef ik ook dat de westerse wereld niets liever wil dan de moslims de mond snoeren op welke manier dan ook en dat is wat busch doet stap voor stap maar vergeet 1 ding niet ALLAH SWT IS GROOT 

ps. mijn exuses aan de site dat ik me nu zo uitlaat maar kan er niet meer tegen, en voor de gene die zich ergeren dat ik geen coma's of punten heb gebruikt en de zinnen niet heb afgebroken sorry

----------


## Henoch

Ik ben blij dat ik niet in jouw soort maatschappij woon Noor, want dan was mij door jouw soort al lang de mond gesnoerd, zo niet erger !

----------


## Noor-fatima

Wallah echt ik wordt niet gauw kwaad maar jij hebt mij echt woedend gemaakt en ik weet ik kan jou eigenlijk niks kwalijk nemen want jij hebt geen eigen mening jij neemt de gedachtegang van andere over jij neemt de mening van andere over jij bent eigenlijk niks jij herhaalt de woorden van anderen dus weet je wat mijn welgemeende exuses aan jou jij kan er niks aan doen want jij stelt niks voor als je nou je eigen mening had ok dan wel maar aangezien je die niet hebt bewijst dat ook wel dat je niks voorstelt dus nogmaals sorry..

----------


## dina84

die trut ayaan spreekt over de islaam alsof alle moslim vrouwen mishandelt worden. Vrouwenbesnijdenissen bijvoorbeeld gebeuren ook bj christelijke vrouwen in afrika. 
Somalie is geen islamitisch land de meerderheid in dat land is trouwens christen en niet moslim. 
De moslims zijn in dat land een minderheid. 

de mentaliteit van ayaan hirsi ali is niet opkomen voor onderdrukte vrouwen maar de islaam beledigen. hiermee wordt ze gezien als een belangrijk persoon. ze is wel slim en weet je te overtuigen ,maar ze maakt vooroordelen, vertelt leugens en verdraait verhalen.  :puh:

----------


## Henoch

ze is niet altijd even tactvol, maar over haar mening is niet veel tegen 
in te brengen.

want in Westerse ogen liggen dingen zo en worden nu eenmaal als zodanig gezien.

dat heeft ze goed gezien,

en de complimenten voor haar perfecte Nederlandse taalgebruik !

----------


## AYOUBI

:maffia:  kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> De belangrijkste "normen en waarden" zijn inderdaad universeel en hoeven m. i. derhalve geen reden tot grote onenigheid te zijn.


Interessant, zo denk ik er ook over.

Maar in Nederland zijn al 15 of 20 jaar postmodernisme en cultureel relativisme in de mode, dit beheerst het Nederlandse ideenklimaat, meer dan waar ook ter wereld, daarom praat iedereen dat na.

En daarom is het ongehoord om te zeggen dat bepaalde fundamentele waarden en normen universeel zijn.

Postmodernisme en cultureel relativisme richten in Nederland naar mijn mening ernstige schade aan.
(NB ik bedoel cultureel relativisme in de variant die luidt dat cultuur de enige bron, althans de bron bij uitstek is van levens- en wereldbeschouwing).
Dit leidt namelijk tot een kloof tussen mensen, en bemoeilijkt samenleven.

De vraag is natuurlijk, wat dan de bron is van eventuele universele waarden en normen.




> En als jij als moslim wilt leven stoort mij dat absoluut niet, vrijheid blijheid.... Echter als jij daarom van mij eist dat ik _hier_ mijn leven schik naar jouw moslim zijn vrees ik dat we gaan botsen. Mijn vrijheid is mij namelijk net zo dierbaar als jouw vrijheid jou dierbaar is.


Precies. En daarmee komen we op een kernpunt:
de joods-christelijk-moslimse godsdienst kent zijn plaats niet.
Deze godsdienst (in alle drie de varianten!) is gebaseerd op een fantasie van het Ene Absolute Hoogste, dat de werkelijke wereld moet regeren.

De blindheid van godsdienstigen hiervoor blijkt daaruit, dat zodra Ayaan ter sprake komt, het hoofdzakelijk over haar besnijdenis gaat ... (volgens mij kun je beter besneden dan blind zijn).

Ik ben niet besneden, maar ik verdedigde in ANTI-AEL:



> Godsdienst moet zijn plaats kennen, en dient bestreden te worden zolang die zijn plaats niet kent ... Daarvoor doen waarden als rede, liefde, geluk, vrijheid, democratie en welvaart het meest. ...


En:



> Harmonie tussen verstand en geloof is: enerzijds erkennen dat godsdienst een vorm van fantasie is, met alle gevolgen van dien, anderzijds godsdienst zo formuleren dat deze zich kan ontplooien en dat gelovigen zich in hun godsdienst kunnen ontplooien. Taak voor gelovigen en redelijken samen - die we niet kunnen toevertrouwen aan actuele godsdienstige leiders en geleerden.

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Ik ben blij dat ik niet in jouw soort maatschappij woon Noor, want dan was mij door jouw soort al lang de mond gesnoerd, zo niet erger !*


misschien moest je je maar aansluiten bij de geestelijkheid in Iran, die weten ook zo van aanpakken !

de vraag is hoe lang nog !

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *misschien moest je je maar aansluiten bij de geestelijkheid in Iran, die weten ook zo van aanpakken !
> 
> de vraag is hoe lang nog !*


  :vingers:   :fuckit2:

----------


## Henoch

vanuit, wederom, Westerse ogen noemt men dat gewoon onversneden

_facsisme_! 


niet rood niet bruin maar in dit geval doet het zich voor als groen !


ob Blond ob Schwarz ob Braun 

es liebt ja alle Frauen !

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Aangezien die w&n op alle beestjes op deze planeet van toepassing lijken, het wetboek van moedertje natuur?*


Precies! Een belangrijke bron van wat we als waarden en normen ervaren.
Belangrijk dus om daarnaar te luisteren.

Daarmee kom ik op een van mijn stokpaardjes van dit moment: identiteit en identiteitsbesef.
Een identiteitsbesef dat omvat dat we allemaal exemplaren van de diersoort mens zijn bevordert dat we luisteren naar universele waarden en normen (welke die ook zijn).
Een beperkt, eenzijdig identiteitsbesef dat een kloof schept tussen mensen bemoeilijkt samenleven.

En vandaar komen we weer bij godsdientsonderwijs:
Als argument voor (moslims) godsdienstonderwijs wordt wel aangevoerd dat dit kinderen een duidelijk identiteitsbesef geeft, nl. als moslim. Dat vind ik eerder een argument tegen godsdienstonderwijs.

En vandaar komen we weer bij Ayaan.

----------


## Henoch

Waarom niet standaard seculier onderwijs aanbieden in de EU, met een verplicht moduul godsdiensten en maatschappijleer-en een facultatief _eigen_-godsdienst-moduul ?

Dan ben je van het gehele gedonder af !

En dat scheelt heel veel zogenaamd eigenidentiteitensubsidie, want het facultatieve element van het volgen van de extra eigengodsdienstmodule zou namelijk niet voor de bekostiging moeten gelden !!

Is kijken hoe godsdienstig men dan nog is !

----------


## Henoch

seculier onderwijs met een verplicht vak godsdiensten en een facultatief vak eigen-godsdienst,

that's it


in Frankrijk zijn ze wat betreft vrouwenbesnijdenis al jaren veel duidelijker


wat betreft de hoofddoeken slaans ze volgens mij de plank volledig mis.


want wat is er mis met een chador of een keppeltje of een kruis

helemaal niks



de nikaap of de burka dat is wat anders, want die staan een open communicatie en gelijke behandeling van de vrouw in de weg !

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Waarom niet standaard seculier onderwijs aanbieden in de EU, met een verplicht moduul godsdiensten en maatschappijleer-en een facultatief eigen-godsdienst-moduul ?
> 
> Dan ben je van het gehele gedonder af !
> 
> En dat scheelt heel veel zogenaamd eigenidentiteitensubsidie, want het facultatieve element van het volgen van de extra eigengodsdienstmodule zou namelijk niet voor de bekostiging moeten gelden !!
> 
> Is kijken hoe godsdienstig men dan nog is!*





> Is kijken hoe godsdienstig men dan nog is!


Ja, daar ben ik ook benieuwd naar.

----------


## Henoch

Volgens mij zijn christelijke scholen vaak alleen nog maar christelijk omdat men op die wijze toch een beetje wit kan blijven, of in ieder geval het voordeel vlijft bezitten de witte- en de zwarttegraad te kunnen bepalen.

Dit voordeel heeft een openbare school niet, vandaar dat deze scholen ook helemaal vezwartten en een tanend bestaan leiden.

Als je christelijke scholen deze selectie ontneemt krijg je vanzelf meer spreiding.


En nogmaals het vak _Godsdiensten, Ideologie en Maarschappij (GIM)_  is verplicht,
en 
het vak _Eigengodsdienst (EGD)_ wordt facultatief, en beperkt gesubsidieerd !

----------


## Henoch

het is goed om alle grote religies en ideologieen te kennen, men heeft er per slot van rekening niet voor niets zoveel bloed om laten vloeien !

maar na duizenden jaren van heel veel schade en schande is men toch nog wijs geworden !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Is een school bedoeld om kennis over te dragen of bedoeld om een bepaalde levensovertuiging op te leggen? Maw, een plaats om kinderen te hersenspoelen ??*


Je doet alsof er alleen kinderen worden gehersenspoeld met religie, maar je ziet een ding over het hoofd: Het feit dat de politiek met haar geschiednis en maatschappij leer boeken ook de kinderen beinvloedt.
In mijn geschiedenisboek stond dat Nederland jammerlijk Indonesie verloren zag gaan op 19 augustus 1947 0f 1946.

----------


## Henoch

En nu kunnen ze zien hoe de Indonesier (de imperialistische, Islam- geagiteerde Javaan ihb), Indonesie ('de gordel van smaragd') verloren laat gaan !

haar prachtige natuurschoon, met haar prachtige dieren, haar paradijselijke flora en met haar "lievelijke" (hanenvechtende) mensen !

----------


## Imaane

Wat bedoel je met die vraag. Even duidelijker formuleren dan zal ik het eens beantwoorden.

----------


## Henoch

Neen !


Ideologie of religie is slechts een gradueel verschil !

Wellicht dat ideologie meer gevoelig is voor wetenschappelijke inzichten !?

----------


## Olive Yao

Henoch en Theo1610,

Ik heb het idee dat we zolangzamerhand een beetje langs elkaar heen praten, ongeveer hetzelfde zeggen maar in verschillende woorden.

Je kunt twee terreinen onderscheiden: het terrein van wetenschap en het terrein van levens- en wereldbeschouwing.
Ik denk dat onderwijs tot taak heeft op beide terreinen _kennis_ bij te brengen.
Dus om te beginnen gereedschap om mee te denken over levens- en wereldbeschouwing.
(Bijvoorbeeld: wat betekent het begrip "ideologie" eigenlijk, dat jullie gebruiken?).
En vervolgens _kennis_ van diverse levens- en wereldbeschouwingen.
Geen daarvan dient op school _beleden_ te worden.




> _Geplaatst door Theo1610_ 
> Waar het omgaat is dat godsdienst niet als kennis maar als geloven in wordt gezien.
> Is een school bedoeld om kennis over te dragen of bedoeld om een bepaalde levensovertuiging op te leggen? Maw, een plaats om kinderen te hersenspoelen ??


School is voor kennis.
Godsdienst is geloof, maar daarom bestaat er nog wel kennis van godsdiensten. En ik denk dat het goed is om die op school te onderwijzen, opdat leerlingen ze leren te relativeren. Ze zien dan in dat de godsdienst die ze thuis met de paplepel krijgen ingegoten niet de enige is, en dat je ook wat anders kunt geloven.

Onder "ideologie" versta ik: niet op axioma's rustende, daarom niet goed gefundeerde, twijfelachtige, zelfs onjuiste theorien, vaak met de bijbedoeling om mensen te manipuleren.
Omdat er in de loop van de geschiedenis veel belangrijke ideologien geweest zijn en nog zijn, vind ik het goed dat leerlingen die leren. En dat ze ze leren herkennen als ideologie. En dat ze leren twijfelen aan het oordeel van iemand als ik daarover!
Zo is mijn mening dat het westerse (en dus mondiale) economische systeem op ideologie rust. Lijkt me goed dat leerlingen daarover nadenken.




> _Geplaats door Henoch_ 
> Wellicht dat ideologie meer gevoelig is voor wetenschappelijke inzichten !?


Godsdienst is vaak zeer sterk met je gevoel verbonden. Dat kan godsdienst minder benvloedbaar maken door wetenschap dan een ideologie die niet zo met ons gevoel is verbonden.




> _Geplaatst door Theo1610_ 
> Geldt dat ook voor de eigen politieke en andere overtuigingen? Of is die uitzonderingspositie alleen voor gelovigen/religie weggelegd? En zo ja, waarom dan ???


Ik vind dat geen enkele levens- en wereldbeschouwing op school _beleden_ moet worden. Misschien mogen er wel vakken zijn waarin je over een bepaalde levens- en wereldbeschouwing meer _kennis_ leert.
Dan zou het overigens goed zijn als leerlingen een "tegendraads" vak zouden kiezen waarover ze niet thuis al worden doorgezaagd. Bijvoorbeeld moslims het vak boeddhisme, rijke amerikaanse kinderen een of andere indiaanse natuurfilosofie.
De vraag is wel wat "belijden" is. Bijvoorbeeld, als een school zich inzet voor het Wereld Natuur Fonds of tegen meisjesbesnijdenis, is dat een levens- en wereldbeschouwing belijden?

----------


## Olive Yao

*BESNIJDENIS MAG NIET WORDEN GEDOOGD* 

Door Ayaan Hirsi Ali 

(Volkskrant 7 februari 2004)


Genitale verminking

Overheid mag inbreuk maken op privesfeer

Meisjesbesnijdenis is een vorm van zware mishandeling. Om dit misdrijf te voorkomen, moet de overheid desnoods ingrijpen in de privesfeer van burgers. Wie wegkijkt, gedoogt het verminken van jonge meisjes. Alleen door een jaarlijkse controle wordt het recht gehandhaafd.

In het rapport _Strategien ter voorkoming van besnijdenis bij meisjes, Inventarisatie en aanbevelingen_, van het VU Medisch Centrum (oktober 2003), wordt betoogd dat het accent van de aanpak van meisjesbesnijdenis moet liggen op preventieve maatregelen en voorlichting, en dat juridische maatre-gelen als ondersteunend moeten worden aangemerkt. Naar onze mening is echter de rechtshandhaving van primair belang, gezien de ernst van het misdrijf en de grote gevolgen voor de slachtoffers. Daarom pleiten wij voor de opzet van een controlesysteem dat meisjesbesnijdenis moet voorkomen. Meisjes uit 'risicolanden' moeten een keer per jaar gecontroleerd worden op besnijdenis (zie kader).

De huidige discussie over het bestrijden van genitale verminking is verwarrend. Er zijn mensen die ervoor pleiten genitale verminking als een apart delict op te nemen in het wetboek van strafrecht. Daardoor lijkt het alsof genitale verminking op dit moment niet strafbaar is. Er zijn anderen die de nadruk leggen op 'het bespreekbaar maken' van verminking binnen de eigen gemeenschap en weer anderen die al hun kaarten hebben gezet op voorlichting.

Dat is allemaal goed bedoeld, maar ons inziens is het bestrijden van genitale verminking in Nederland in de eerste plaats een kwestie van rechtshandhaving. Genitale verminking valt immers onder het delict van zware mishandeling gepleegd met voorbedachten rade, en tevens onder het delict van het onbevoegd uitoefenen van de geneeskunst.

Op grond van de Wet Big (Wet Beroepen in de Individuele Gezondheidszorg) kan het handelen van geneeskundigen die een besnijdenis hebben uitgevoerd of hieraan medewerking hebben verleend, worden voorgelegd aan het medisch tuchtcollege. Bovendien valt het genitaal verminken van meisjes onder de definitie van kindermishandeling zoals gesteld in de Wet op de jeugdhulpverlening.

Opvallend is dat er tot nu toe geen aanhoudingen hebben plaatsgevonden, ondanks het bestaan van serieuze vermoedens dat in Nederland woonachtige meisjes tijdens de zomervakanties zowel in Nederland als in het buitenland verminkt worden. Sterker nog, het is onaanvaardbaar dat er geen enkele vorm van controle bestaat voor een delict dat zo zwaar geclassificeerd is in het Wetboek van strafrecht De houding van de Nederlandse regering ten aanzien van genitale verminking lijkt dus op een vorm van gedoogbeleid. Genitale verminking van meisjes is bij de wet verboden maar wordt in de praktijk oogluikend toegestaan. De uitvoering van alle aanbevelingen in het rapport van de VU (goede afspraken, regie, cordinatie en het laten uitvoeren van dialogen en debatten in eigen kring) garanderen nog geen naleving van de wet door de ouders van de meisjes die een risico lopen verminkt te worden.

Indien het kabinet in de voor 1 april 2004 beloofde standpuntbepaling geen effectieve methode voor rechtshandhaving opneemt, betekent dit dus in feite de voortzetting van een gedoogbeleid met betrekking tot een ernstig misdrijf.

Het kabinet Balkenende II is bovendien tot het opzetten van een controlesysteem gehouden omdat het veiligheid en rechtshandhaving als een prioriteit van het kabinetsbeleid beschouwt. In de begroting van justitie voor 2004 staat: 'Een belangrijk element in het waarborgen van veiligheid is dat wetten worden nageleefd, zoals de meeste burgers doorgaans doen'. En verderop: 'het vastgestelde tekort in de rechtshandhaving moet in de komende jaren worden teruggedrongen'. Voorts geeft het kabinet in zijn Veiligheidsprogramma prioriteit aan het opsporen van zeer ernstige delicten en 'het toespitsen van de aandacht voor het slachtoffer op delicten met grote impact'.

Genitale verminking valt onder de categorie zeer ernstige delicten en heeft een grote impact op het slachtoffer. De gevolgen van genitale verminking zoals infibulatie en circumcisie zijn aan de regering bekend. In het VU-onderzoek worden deze gevolgen als volgt opgesomd: shock, bloedingen, fistel-vorming, in een latere fase genitale urineweg-en obstetrische complicaties als ook psychiatrische, psychosomatische en psychosociale effecten op het leven van jonge meisjes (. . .). Na de ingreep worden meisjes introvert, stil, teruggetrokkenen vertonen gedragsstoornissen zoals eetstoornissen en angsten. Verder kan genitale verminking leiden tot een posttraumatische stress stoornis. Immers er is sprake van gevoelens van machteloosheid van het meisje, gebrek aan controle, gebrek aan instem-ming, gebrek aan kennis en intense pijnbelevenis.

Zijn er openingen in de wet die een invoering van een controlesysteem mogelijk maken?

Artikel 11 van de Grondwet bepaalt dat een ieder recht heeft op de onaantastbaarheid van het menselijke lichaam. Deze wetsbepaling is het kleine broertje van artikel 10 van de Grondwet, dat bepaalt dat een ieder recht heeft op de eerbiediging van zijn persoonlijke levenssfeer. Beide bepalingen zijn van belang voor ons voorstel. Zij kennen internationaal verdragrechtelijke tegenhangers in artikel 8 van het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens en artikel 17 van het BUPO (VN verdrag inzake burger en politieke rechten van 1966).

Een veelgehoord bezwaar tegen ons voorstel voor een controlesysteem ter bestrijding van genitale verminking is de stelling dat een verplichte controle een medische handeling is die inbreuk maakt op de onaantastbaarheid van het menselijke lichaam en op het prive leven (zelfs het strijken van een wattenstaafje langs de binnenkant van iemands wang is al een dergelijke handeling).

Maar met name in artikel 8 lid 2 van het EVRM wordt uiteengezet onder welke voorwaarden en op welke wijze de overheid bij wet inbreuk kan maken op de grondrechten. Zij moet daarvoor wel voldoende draagkrachtige redenen hebben, anders zou het vastleggen van grondrechten geen enkele betekenis hebben. Volgens het EVRM kan de overheid inbreuk maken op grondrechten om een aantal redenen. Genoemd worden (vrij vertaald): - de nationale veiligheid, publieke veiligheid, het economische welzijn van het land, - de voorkoming van wanorde of strafbare feiten, - de bescherming van de gezondheid of de moraal en - de bescherming van de rechten van anderen.

Art. 8 lid 2 bepaalt dus dat een inbreuk kan worden gemaakt indien dit noodzakelijk is voor het voorkomen van een strafbaar feit. Genitale verminking is een strafbaar feit (zware mishandeling met voorbedachten rade). Deze uitzonderingsgrond lijkt dus de aangewezen mogelijkheid. Het EVRM biedt de mogelijkheid om bij wet te bepalen dat er een verplichting bestaat een medische handeling te ondergaan mits dit noodzakelijk is ter voorkoming van strafbare feiten. Die noodzakelijkheid moet dan wel worden aangetoond.

Onderdeel van de noodzakelijkheid is de proportionaliteit. Weegt de mate van inbreuk op tegen het belang van de voorkoming van strafbare feiten? Met andere woorden: gaat de maatregel niet te ver?

De juridische discussie over het bestrijden van genitale verminking gaat over het antwoord op deze vraag. Hier neemt de VVD de positie in dat zonder een verplichting er geen effectieve mogelijkheid bestaat om genitale verminking te voorkomen. De maatregel is dus volgens ons noodzakelijk. Bovendien heeft artikel 11 Grondwet ook een positieve kant (positief betekent hier een verplichting tot handelen). Het draagt de overheid op om maatregelen te nemen ter voorkoming van inbreuken op de integriteit van het menselijke lichaam.

Toegepast op ons voorstel betekent dit een opdracht aan de overheid om maatregelen te nemen ter voorkoming van genitale verminking. Wat betreft de vereiste van proportionaliteit betreft zijn we van mening dat het een keer per jaar uitvoeren van een controle door een vrouwelijke GGD-verpleegkundige ruimschoots opweegt tegen de kans dat anders een ernstige verminking zal plaatsvinden. Op deze wijze beschikken wij over een juridische redenering die de hoofdbezwaren tegen ons voorstel wegneemt.

Een verder mogelijk juridisch bezwaar tegen het invoeren van een controlesysteem is dat het in strijd is met Artikel 1 van de Grondwet. Het voorgestelde controlesysteem is namelijk geen generieke maatregel die voor alle ingezetenen geldt, maar een specifieke. Een verplicht bevolkingsonderzoek gevolgd door verplichte controles toegepast op personen uit de lijst van de risicolanden is een vorm van discriminatie.

Zo zullen er ook juristen zijn die menen dat de inbreuk die van jaarlijkse controle uitgaat stigmatiserend werkt voor de ouders en een zware belasting vormt voor het kind. Zij vinden de verplichte controle niet proportioneel. Verder zijn er juristen die van mening zijn dat een hoog percentage verminkingen in het land van herkomst niet aantoont dat er een gerede kans is dat een in Nederland verblijvend persoon zich aan verminking schuldig zal maken. Tegen deze bezwaren brengen wij in dat de gevolgen van genitale verminking voor de gezondheid van het betrokken kind zo ernstig zijn dat de overheid voorrang moet geven aan de artikelen 10 en 11 van de Grondwet boven artikel 1, en dat zelfs bij een niet zeer grote kans op genitale verminking preventieve controles proportioneel zijn. Meisjes (kinderen) met ouders uit de risicolanden lopen overigens een reel risico te worden verminkt gezien het belang dat veel ouders hechten aan de traditie.

Zoals vermeld in het onderzoek van de VU zijn er voldoende aanwijzingen dat jonge meisjes tijdens de schoolvakanties verminkt worden. Door het verborgen karakter van het ritueel - geslachtsdelen zijn per definitie bedekte delen van het lichaam - kan de maatschappij het delict weliswaar afkeuren maar eenvoudig de andere kant opkijken. Stel dat het hier zou gaan om het wegsnijden van de neus of een deel van het oor bij kinderen, dan zou er geen gedoogbeleid zijn.

Genitale verminking wordt per definitie illegaal uitgevoerd. Ouders in Nederland weten dat genitale verminking strafbaar is. Dat is ook de reden waarom ze het in de zomervakantie en soms in het land van herkomst laten doen. Van gesloten groepen waarin de overtuiging leeft dat de verminking goed is voor het kind kan geen openheid worden verwacht. Door deze overtuiging wordt het uitvoeren van verminking door de ouders niet ervaren als een criminele activiteit maar als een daad van liefde, een ouderlijk plicht tegenover het meisje en de eigen kring.

Bij het punt over mogelijke stigmatisering van ouders dient de regering een belangenafweging te maken tussen enerzijds de mogelijk schending van de privacy van de ouders en de bescherming van het kind. Hierin kiest de VVD - gezien de ernst van genitale verminking - voor het belang van het kind. Overigens dienen de uitvoerende diensten van het controlesysteem zoals de GGD zorgvuldig om te gaan met beschermen van alle gegevens die zij verzamelen over ouders en kinderen.

Met het plechtig afkeuren van genitale verminking als mensonterende praktijk verdwijnt het probleem niet. De preventieve werking van voorlichting en educatie is, door het verborgen karakter en de hardnekkigheid van de traditie, zeer beperkt en nagenoeg onmeetbaar. De druk van de familie in de landen van herkomst (de familieband wordt niet door geografische grenzen doorgesneden) is te indringend om via voorlichting en educatie de praktijk uit te roeien. Daarbij is het argument dat op den duur de traditie zou slijten of dat het niet meer in Nederland zal voorkomen omdat het bij wet verboden is, niet steekhoudend.

Het voorstel voor een controlesysteem is niet perfect, maar biedt maximale resultaten als het gaat om de rechtshandhaving en het voorkomen van deze afschuwelijke praktijken. Het is bovendien transpa-rant voor de ouders en voogden; zij weten precies waar ze aan toe zijn. Twee positieve neveneffecten zijn: de voorlichting en educatie kan op een efficiente en op maat gesneden manier plaatsvinden. Tevens kunnen wij met dit model als voorbeeld dienen voor de rest van Europa en kan genitale verminking uitgebannen worden op het Europese continent. 


_Voorstel voor controlesysteem_ 
De VVD wil een controlesysteem ter preventie van meisjesbesnijdenis in Nederland. De regering zou de volgende stappen moeten nemen:
stel een lijst van risicolanden samen in samenwerking met Amnesty International en de Verenigde Naties.
Begin een verplicht bevolkingsonderzoek onder de kinderen die afkomstig zijn uit de risicolanden.
Maak twee lijsten. Op Lijst A komen de meisjes die al verminkt zijn, op Lijst B de meisjes die dat nog niet zijn. Pasgeboren dochters komen automatisch op Lijst B.
Meisjes op Lijst A krijgen medische en psychologische begeleiding, voor zover noodzakelijk.
De ouders van de meisjes op Lijst B krijgen jaarlijks een oproep om hun dochter(s) te laten onderwer-pen aan een wettelijk verplichte controle, tot aan hun 18e verjaardag.
Nieuwe migranten uit risicolanden krijgen automatisch een oproep.
De controle kan worden uitgevoerd door de Gemeentelijke Gezondheidsdienst (GGD). Als blijkt dat een meisje op Lijst B alsnog verminkt is, wordt dit gemeld aan de Raad voor de Kinderbescherming. Die start een vervolgingsprocedure tegen de ouders.
Voor 1 april moet het kabinet-Balkenende een standpunt innemen over de vraag hoe meisjesbesnijde-nis het best kan worden voorkomen.

----------


## Olive Yao

Inderdaad, Fillastiene, Ayaan is wel degelijk slim ...

----------


## HmD

als je mensen iets verkeerd ziet doen moet je het gewoon negeren, die gene komt zich zelf wel tegen.

P.s. laat die fuchers maar praten

----------


## Henoch

belijden doe je toch meer in de tempel

maar op school moet je wel alle tempels leren kennen op hun eigenschappen, wellicht kun je dan zelf een overwogen beslissing maken over je eigen geloof

volgens mij kun je alleen maar een overwogen beslissing maken wanneer je de vergelijking met andere geloven kunt maken !

dan pas kun je echt vrijwillig geloven wat je geloven wil zonder dat je teveel "lastig" gevallen wordt met je ouderlijke basisopvoeding uit het verleden !

----------


## Don Vito

Het onderwijs moet objectief alles doceren waar een persoon mee te maken krijgt in de maatschapij.

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *
> 
> Maar jij wilde toch, per religie, extra godsdiensturen als keuzevak? 
> Onderwijs over wapens lijkt me ok, maar schietles als keuzevak een stuk minder.
> 
> "Vrijwillig geloven wat je wilt"? 
> Waarom zou dat _moeten_ 
> en waarom is dat een taak voor het onderwijs? 
> Onderwijs doet dat ook niet met beroep of partnerkeuze. En gelukkig maar.*



zeker wel, je kunt je vriendinnetje of vriendje vrijwillig uitkiezen, maar ook je beroep.

dan moet je wel verschillende jongens en meisjes en beroepen kunnen leren kennen.

op school kan dat !!




het zou mooi zijn dat je op elke school extra les in je eigen godsdienst zou kunnen krijgen, maar dat hoeft natuurlijk niet,

pianoles of voetballen doe je ook buiten schooltijd,


wel vind ik het een verplichting dat men de belangrijkste godsdiensten en ideologien grosso modo leert kennen, en dat kan ook het best op school !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Neutraal onderwijs op scholen, ok. 
> En met alles bedoel je de kennis die iemand van een bepaalde leeftijd nodig heeft om, simpel gezegd, in de maatschappij te kunnen meedraaien ?*


Dat ja, wordt heel moeilijk over gedaan, maar valt reuze mee....

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Je doet alsof er alleen kinderen worden gehersenspoeld met religie, maar je ziet een ding over het hoofd: Het feit dat de politiek met haar geschiednis en maatschappij leer boeken ook de kinderen beinvloedt.
> In mijn geschiedenisboek stond dat Nederland jammerlijk Indonesie verloren zag gaan op 19 augustus 1947 0f 1946.*


100% mee eens. Met economieboeken ook trouwens.
Ik hoop dus dat iedereen begrijpt dat als ik kritiek lever op godsdienst, ik niet _alleen maar_ kritisch sta tegenover godsdienst.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Theo1610_ 
> Met jou zit ik mi op een lijn, maar met Henoch heb ik een fundamenteel verschil van mening: Het belijden van religie als keuzevak op scholen.





> _Geplaatst door Henoch_
> belijden doe je toch meer in de tempel


Zo te zien zitten jullie dus wel aardig op een lijn.




> maar op school moet je wel alle tempels leren kennen op hun eigenschappen, wellicht kun je dan zelf een overwogen beslissing maken over je eigen geloof
> 
> volgens mij kun je alleen maar een overwogen beslissing maken wanneer je de vergelijking met andere geloven kunt maken !
> 
> dan pas kun je echt vrijwillig geloven wat je geloven wil zonder dat je teveel "lastig" gevallen wordt met je ouderlijke basisopvoeding uit het verleden!


Die laatste zin vind ik heel leuk.
Godsdienstvrijheid wordt nl. vaak aangevoerd als argument voor godsdienstonderwijs.
Bedoeld wordt godsdienstvrijheid van de ouders.
Ik antwoord dan altijd dat godsdienstonderwijs juist in strijd is met godsdienstvrijheid - van de kinderen

Volgens gelovigen is godsdienstvrijheid blijkbaar dat de kinderen moeten geloven wat de ouders geloven.

----------


## Olive Yao

> De vraag is wel wat "belijden" is. Bijvoorbeeld, als een school zich inzet voor het Wereld Natuur Fonds of tegen meisjesbesnijdenis, is dat een levens- en wereldbeschouwing belijden?





> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> Je in schoolverband wel of niet inzetten voor goede fietsverlichting, het uitzetten van een klasgenootje etc etc is niet iets belijden en behoeft mi geen overheidsbemoeienis.


Toch denk ik dat de grens vaak moeilijk te trekken kan zijn.
Als universele waarden duidelijk geschonden worden, zoals bij meisjesbesnijdenis, dan kunnen leerlingen zich daar in schoolverband tegen inzetten. Dat helpen ze een universele waarde als onschendbaarheid van het menselijk lichaam in practijk te brengen, en dat kun je "belijden" noemen.

Dan rijst de vraag waarom dat wel mag, en het belijden van een godsdienst op school niet.

Mijn antwoord daarop is, dat besnijdenis zonder twijfel een universele waarde schendt. Daarom mag actie in schoolverband.

Godsdienst in het algemeen en specifieke godsdiensten zijn daarentegen geen universele waarden. Je kunt wel (objectieve) argumenten aanvoeren voor waardevolle aspecten ervan, maar ook veel argument voor de onwaarde ervan; godsdienst is vaak gevaarlijk.
Daarom dient een godsdienst op school niet beleden te worden.

Maar dan rijst het probleem: welke zijn de universele waarden, en hoe beoordeel je of ze geschonden worden?

Ik denk dat je daar veel over kunt zeggen, en dat we dat als we ons verstand gebruiken steeds beter kunnen, maar er blijven moeilijke gevallen.

(De heersende opvatting met name in Nederland is echter, dat je dit niet 100% volmaakt kunt bepalen, dus kun je het helemaal niet bepalen, en daarom moet je toelaten dat ook godsdienst en daarbij horende waarden op school beleden worden).

----------


## Missy-EsS

TfoEwWw WAAROM ELKE KEER ALS IK OP DIT FORUM KIJK ZIE IK EEN TOPIC STAAN OVER DEZE BAVIAAN , ZOMAAR GEVEN JULLIE DE KAFRA BILLAH AANDACHT Tfoe Tfoe ....hierrr voor haar  :motorzaag:   :kalasnikov:  >>>  :vingers:   :gek:   :lol:

----------


## Henoch

> wel vind ik het een verplichting dat men de belangrijkste godsdiensten en ideologien grosso modo leert kennen, en dat kan ook het best op school !



voetballen is wel iets anders dan levensinstelling,

het lijkt me erg goed voor scholieren om de verschillende levensfilosofieen die er op de markt zijn van elkaar te leren kennen, dit bevordert het eigenbeeld, want alleen door middel van vergelijking kan men op basis van, noem het maar, vrijwilligheid, verinnerlijkte overtuigingen in en zelfbeelden van jezelf creeeren !

----------


## Henoch

vergelijken voorkomt blindvaren op eigen kompas,

en maakt je flexibel in denken en doen, kortom in je hele levenswandel !

het is niet voor niets dat mensen die veel gezien hebben in hun leven (kwa menselijke geschiedenis en ervaringen, reizen, lezen etc, vaak de grootste levenswijsheid uitdragen.


niet dat zij ook wijzer zijn.

want je hebt ook van die CO-2-terro-toeristen die alleen maar willen laten zien hoe ver ze wel niet kunnen gaan, terwijl men toch van het broeikaseffect-probleem op de hoogte moet zijn tegenwoordig !


Diesmahl haben wir es *zehrwohl*  gewust !

maar dat is weer een hele andere discussie.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> vergelijken voorkomt blindvaren op eigen kompas,
> 
> en maakt je flexibel in denken en doen, kortom in je hele levenswandel !
> 
> het is niet voor niets dat mensen die veel gezien hebben in hun leven (kwa menselijke geschiedenis en ervaringen, reizen, lezen etc, vaak de grootste levenswijsheid uitdragen.


Dat is ook een van de oorzaken dat de antieke Grieken begonnen te filosoferen.




> niet dat zij ook wijzer zijn.
> 
> want je hebt ook van die CO-2-terro-toeristen die alleen maar willen laten zien hoe ver ze wel niet kunnen gaan, terwijl men toch van het broeikaseffect-probleem op de hoogte moet zijn tegenwoordig !
> 
> 
> Diesmahl haben wir es *zehrwohl*  gewust !
> 
> maar dat is weer een hele andere discussie.


Ja - een probleem is dat we allemaal zoveel verkeerd doen, en dat zoveel zaken samenhangen, en dus dat we op zoveel fronten tegelijk moeten strijden.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Missy-EsS_ 
> *TfoEwWw WAAROM ELKE KEER ALS IK OP DIT FORUM KIJK ZIE IK EEN TOPIC STAAN OVER DEZE BAVIAAN , ZOMAAR GEVEN JULLIE DE KAFRA BILLAH AANDACHT Tfoe Tfoe ....hierrr voor haar   >>>   *


Ha Missy-EsS,
Lees waar we het over hebben, het gaat allang niet meer over Ayaan.

Maar als je het stuk van Fillastiene vergelijkt met het stuk van Ayaan over besnijdenis, welk stuk vind je dan beter? Waar hebben we meer aan?

----------


## soully

mensen mensen mensen mensen. 
liefde liefde liefde liefde.

Waarom al die haat, als je zo veel haat in je hebt, betekend dat alleen dat je echt niet van je zelf houd.
Neem dit als advies. Ga na wat er mis is met jezelf, en waarom je niet van jezelf houd!??!

succes allemaal!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## defilosoof

In de bijlage M van de NCR van februari 2004 las ik het artikel over "revolutie bij de Zwarte Kousen Moslims". Men citeerde daarin Ayaan Hirsi Ali, die opmerkte dat in de Koran, Sura 64 staat dat de man de vrouw mag slaan. Gelijk daarna noemde een imam dat In Sura 63 staat dat het niet mag. Ik heb een Engelse vertaling van de Koran erop nageslagen en op www.maroc.nl gezocht, maar ik kan in deze Sura's geen enkele directe nog indirecte aanwijzing vinden omtrent deze. 

Kan iemand me hieromtrent nader informeren?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> * 
> En welke leugens vertelt Hirsi Ali en welke verhalen worden er verdraaid?*



zo noemde ze onze normen en waarden die schietpartij op het terra college, en toen een nederlandse man zijn leraar doodstak was ze ineens stil. 

ze zij ooit dat Saddam hoesein de vertegenwoordiger was van de islaam......


Als je zoiets beweert begin ik aan je te twijfelen. Dit zijn trouwens niet de enige verkeerde uitspraken.

Misschien bespreekt ze wel andere dingen dat eigenlijk maatschapelijke problemen zijn zoals uithuwlijking, maar in welke maatschapij komen er geen problemen voor? Ze overdrijft en zegt dat alle moslims zo leven en dat noem ik dan discriminatie. Als ik tegen haar zeg ik word niet onderdrukt dan noemt ze mij gehersenspoelt. Ik vind dit een manier om iemands mond dicht te snoeren. zovan: jij bent gek jou mening telt niet!



lees dit ook eens:

Onze moeder Aischa

Vele mensen beledigen onze profeet(saw) door te zeggen dat hij met een kind (Aischa) getrouwd was. Aischa was negen jaar toen ze met onze profeet (saw) trouwde. En vele zeggen het was een kind.

Hier is mijn antwoord hierop:

In warme landen is het wetenschappelijk bekend dat meisjes eerder puber worden dan in koudere landen. En ook in warmere landen komen ze eerder in de overgang.


Onze moeder Aischa was ten eerste verloofd met een andere man Jubayr Bin Mutam. Hij was geen moslim en zijn ouders haalde hem over om niet met de dochter van Abu Bakr te trouwen omdat ze bang waren dat zij hem over gingen halen ook moslim te worden. Daarom ging het uit. 

Het was ook een andere tijdperk. In die tijdperk was het normaal dat meisjes zo jong trouwden omdat ze in die leeftijd puber worden Bijna alle meisjes in dat tijdperk trouwden in die leeftijd. En dat was niet alleen bij de Arabieren. Ook bij de Joden. Huyay bin Akhtab was een joodse man. Zijn dochter Safiya (later ook de vrouw van onze profeet s.a.w)was eerst getrouwd met een joodse man. Zij was in haar eerste huwelijk 10 jaar oud.
Ook in Europa trouwden ze zeer jong in dat tijd perk en het was normaal. Sommige regeerden landen terwijl ze zo jong waren. 1400 jaar geleden ging je korter naar school en kinderen werden ook anders opgevoed. De samenleving is bepalend.


Dat betekent dat er mensen zijn die zo iets zeggen met de bedoeling onze profeet(saw) te beledigen. 
Er word hierop dan ook alleen sinds 60 jaar commentaar op gegeven. Voor die tijd zei niemand hier iets over omdat het normaal was.

De cultuur en ideen van de samenleving veranderen. b.v. twintig jaar geleden trouwden de meeste meisjes toen ze 18 of 19 waren. Als je vijfentwintig was en nog niet getrouwd zei iedereen dat het een ernstig geval was. 
Maar nu trouwen de meeste meisjes als ze 25 tot 30 zijn. Als je nu op je 18 of 19 leeftijd trouwt zegt iedereen wie trouwt er nu zo jong? En het verschil is maar 20 jaar geleden laat staan 1400 jaar geleden.

Hiermee is de bedoeling dat onze moeder Aischa op haar negende een vrouw was. Ze was een complete vrouw met alle vrouwelijke gevoelens. 


Er was een Engelse onderzoeker die schreef :
Aischa was op haar negende een volgroeide vrouw. Deze snelle ontwikkeling waarmee de Arabische vrouwen mee groeien en ook het vroege overgang veroorzaakt. 
Maar deze huwelijk heeft veel onderzoekers bezig gehouden. Ze keken ernaar vanuit de samenleving van nu. Deze huwelijk was een Aziatische gewoonte. En ze dachten er niet over na dat deze gewoonte nog steeds aanwezig is in Zuid Europa tot nu toe. In Spanje en in Portugal was het ook een korte tijd normaal.
En zelfs de dag van vandaag is het niet ongewoon. In bepaalde verre bergachtige plaatsen in de USA is het ook nog steeds normaal.

Wij schamen ons niet van ons geloof. Zelfs een Engelse onderzoeker durfde dit te zeggen. 


Omar bin el khataab zei dat je met je tijd mee moest gaan. Dus meisjes die nu langer willen studeren en volgens deze tijdperk willen leven daar moet je aan doen vindt ik, want in de islam moet de vrouw ook naar school. Zolang het niet tegen onze godsdienst is moet je met de tijd meegaan.

De Profeet(saw) verklaarde het volgende:
"Het werven van kennis is voor de moslim verplicht, man of vrouw"

En vraag naar kennis ook al is het in het chinees.

----------


## dina84

Abu Hurayra verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: "De meest perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is, en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen". (Overgeleverd door al-Tirmidhi).

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door defilosoof_ 
> *In de bijlage M van de NCR van februari 2004 las ik het artikel over "revolutie bij de Zwarte Kousen Moslims". Men citeerde daarin Ayaan Hirsi Ali, die opmerkte dat in de Koran, Sura 64 staat dat de man de vrouw mag slaan. Gelijk daarna noemde een imam dat In Sura 63 staat dat het niet mag. Ik heb een Engelse vertaling van de Koran erop nageslagen en op www.maroc.nl gezocht, maar ik kan in deze Sura's geen enkele directe nog indirecte aanwijzing vinden omtrent deze. 
> 
> Kan iemand me hieromtrent nader informeren?*



Je mag je vrouw niet slaan. Alleen in 1 situatie. Namelijk als ze vreemd gaat maar dan moet ook eerst drie keer met haar praten. Om haar een kans te geven zich te verbeteren of je overlegt dan of ze wil scheiden of niet.
En als je haar slaat mag je haar geen pijn doen. Maar het is beter om met zoeen vrouw te scheiden.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door defilosoof_ 
> *In de bijlage M van de NCR van februari 2004 las ik het artikel over "revolutie bij de Zwarte Kousen Moslims". Men citeerde daarin Ayaan Hirsi Ali, die opmerkte dat in de Koran, Sura 64 staat dat de man de vrouw mag slaan. Gelijk daarna noemde een imam dat In Sura 63 staat dat het niet mag. Ik heb een Engelse vertaling van de Koran erop nageslagen en op www.maroc.nl gezocht, maar ik kan in deze Sura's geen enkele directe nog indirecte aanwijzing vinden omtrent deze. 
> 
> Kan iemand me hieromtrent nader informeren?*



Je mag je vrouw niet slaan. Alleen in 1 situatie. Namelijk als ze vreemd gaat maar dan moet ook eerst drie keer met haar praten. Om haar een kans te geven zich te verbeteren of je overlegt dan of ze wil scheiden of niet.
En als je haar slaat mag je haar geen pijn doen. Maar het is beter om met zoeen vrouw te scheiden. 






ayaan vergelijkt dit met vrouwenmishandeling maar daar lijkt het in geen verre wegen op. Zie je wel dat ze verhalen verdraait.

vrouwenmishandeling is een maatschapelijkprobleem.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> [B] B]

----------


## Henoch

was het geen zwarte steniging ?

----------


## Elmadani

theo1610
*,,Als moslimmeiden in Nederland beweren dat het dragen van de sluier hen heeft
geholpen bij hun emancipatie dan zeg ik: 'jullie zijn niet gemancipeerd
dankzij het dragen van de sluier, maar door het feit dat jullie een westerse
opvoeding hebben genoten in een land waar de rechten van de mens worden
gerespecteerd'. Hadden die meiden in Iran, Afghanistan, Iran of het platteland
van Pakistan geleefd dan was die sluier juist een middel geweest om ze elke
vorm van emancipatie te ontzeggen.''* 
=================================
waar zijn die rechten dan? als je iemand die lekker in z'n vel zit dwingt om een deel van z'n eigen cultuur of geloof (noem t maar wat je ook maar wilt) af te staan , is dit nou wat je rechten noemt????

----------


## Henoch

Gelukkig houden we er in het Westen geen _Raad van Moeders_  op na !

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *
> 
> In principe is iedereen die geen individuele keuzevrijheid heeft een onderdrukte. 
> En zeker iemand die vrijwillig afstand heeft gedaan van die individuele keuzevrijheid zal niet de meest objectieve kijk op de gang van zaken kunnen of willen hebben. 
> Of die persoon dan gek is is een tweede, maar dat eea het gevolg is van of hersenspoeling, of Stockholm-syndroom, of een mix van allebei, valt niet uit te sluiten.*


ben jij ook zo een debiel die denk het beter te weten dan ons? wij zijn niet onderdrukt!! en nog gehersenspoelt.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Chahdortt Djavann heeft geen last van een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Op de
> vraag of het door haar geschreven pamflet 'Bas les voiles!' (weg met de sluier)
> een rol heeft gespeeld bij het recente besluit van het parlement in Parijs om,
> in eerste lezing, de moslimsluier uit het Franse openbare onderwijs te bannen,
> antwoordt ze zonder aarzelen: ,,Een erg belangrijke zelfs!'' Om nadere uitleg
> gevraagd: ,,Veel politici zijn door mijn boekje anders gaan denken over de
> sluier. Ze begrijpen nu hoe noodzakelijk het is hem zoveel mogelijk uit het
> publieke domein te verbannen. Hopelijk gaan meer Europese regeringen het
> ...



propaganda, achterlijke berweringen, ik heb nog nooit zoveel onzin achter elkaar gehoord. Ik lach me kapot.  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  
het is dat ik nu geen tijd heb maar ik schrijf er nog wel uitgebreider over.

----------


## Elmadani

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Wat/waar die rechten zijn...? Nooit in Marokko geweest? 
> En of je nu wel of niet lekker in je vel zit, het wil er bij mij niet in dat je een stuk "eigen" cultuur of geloof afstaat als je in de klas je zonnebril, petje of hoofddoekje afdoet. En wat dat verder met iemands rechten te maken heeft is me echt een groot raadsel. 
> 
> Los daarvan, in een multi-etnische/culturele/religieuze samenleving ontkomt niemand eraan om een stukje "eigen"heid af te staan. Maw iedereen moet wat water bij de wijn doen.*


==============================================
We zijn niet in marokko, we leven denk ik in een land waarin men dacht dat t een vrije en democratische land is . maar schijn bedriegt, en zoals een frans philosoof zei over vrijheid:" Ma liberte *se termine*  la ou commance celle des autres" "mijn vrijheid *stopt* waar die van anderen begint" .

----------


## Henoch

tadan

tadan

tadan

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Hirsi Ali is een ervaringsdeskundige
> 
> de enige ex Islamiet die de mond vrijmoedig durft open te doen !*


 Maar het is niet dat je moedig bent om je bek te openen, dat er automatisch iets interresants uitkomt.  :plet:

----------


## Henoch

doe mij maar 1 vrouw met de liefde, das meer dan zat !

----------


## dina84

*Dina: Ik ga heel even reageren op wat die Chahdortt zegt.* 

Chahdortt Djavann heeft geen last van een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Op de
vraag of het door haar geschreven pamflet 'Bas les voiles!' (weg met de sluier)
een rol heeft gespeeld bij het recente besluit van het parlement in Parijs om,
in eerste lezing, de moslimsluier uit het Franse openbare onderwijs te bannen,
antwoordt ze zonder aarzelen: ,,Een erg belangrijke zelfs!'' Om nadere uitleg
gevraagd: ,,Veel politici zijn door mijn boekje anders gaan denken over de
sluier. Ze begrijpen nu hoe noodzakelijk het is hem zoveel mogelijk uit het
publieke domein te verbannen. Hopelijk gaan meer Europese regeringen het
voorbeeld van Frankrijk volgen.''

*Dina: Je mening sluit niet aan op onze mening de meiden die er zelf voor hebben gekozen en er een heel duidelijke mening over hebben. Logischer en duidelijker dan die van jou.* 

Djavann -klein, slank, scherp gezicht, felle ogen- praat zoals ze schrijft:
direct, heftig en weinig ruimte latend voor nuanceringen. Onderbrekingen worden
niet geduld. In haar striemend pamflet tegen de sluier-het begrip 'hoofddoek'
is haar te beperkt-komen zinnen voor als: 'Tegen het handjevol islamitische
vrouwen (...) dat behoorlijk werk heeft en ervoor gekzen heeft de sluier te
dragen, zou ik willen zeggen dat perversiteit bestaat: er zijn naar verluidt
prostitues die hun lichaam verkopen zonder dat dit echt noodzakelijk is,
louter voor hun plezier'. En: 'Als ze (moslimmannen) zo dol zijn op sluiers,
laten ze die dan zelf dragen!'

*Dina: Degene die je kunt vergelijken met een prostituee die haar lichaam verkoopt is niet de moslima met een hoofddoek, want deze meiden verkopen hun lichaam niet. Maar de vrouwen die in een string poseren of in de films, series, reclame die halfnaakt of zelfs naakt zijn, om de koop- en kijkcijfers te verhogen er wordt dus duidelijk gebruik gemaakt van de vrouw voor de economie. Deze vrouwen verkopen zichzelf goedkoop. En ze zijn verschrikkelijk dom omdat ze denken dat ze dan hun vrijheid hebben.

moslimmannen zijn volgens jou dol op sluiers? Waarom? Volgens mij vinden mannen het leuker als vrouwen halfnaakt rondlopen zodat ze zich kunnen opgeilen. Ik zou zeggen kijk eens bij jullie op galas, de man draagt kleding van zijn nek tot aan zijn enkels en tot zijn polsen, de vrouw draagt bijna niets. De man loopt er bij alsof hij een sieraad heeft meegenomen,kijkzegt hij indirect tegen iedereen. kijk eens wat voor een lekkerding ik bij me heb. kijk eens wat ik kan krijgen. De vrouw is duidelijk hier een ding voor de show. Zonder enige waarde. 

Wij moeten verplicht aan hun mode meedoen. De mode die de naam heeft gekregen vrijheid en onafhankelijkheid, maar geen vrijheid of onafhankelijkheid is. De mode die de vrouw juist goedkoop verkoopt. De vrouw is geen ding voor de show of en ding voor de plezier van mannen, maar een mens met waarde. De hoofddoek is de recht van de vrouw omdat de schoonheid van de vrouw niet goedkoop is of iets voor de plezier van mannen. Het is duur. Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een mens met waarde. De vrouw die halfnaakt rondloopt is juist inferieur aan de man.* 


Geen wonder dat islamitische fundo's deze Franse variant van Ayaan Hirsi Ali
geen warm hart toedragen. Dat is wederzijds. Volgens Chahdortt Djavann moeten
de Europese landen iedere islamist zonder pardon aan de poort zetten.

*Dina: moeten wij ook alle christenen in de Arabische landen aan de poort zetten.Ik accepteer Christenen en joden en de droezen in onze landen wel. Ze leven daar al zo lang. Naast mijn huis in Libanon staat een hele grote kerk. Ik kijk daar niet van op ook niet van mensen die een kruisje dragen of keppeltje.*  

Deze harde, compromisloze opstelling heeft alles te maken met persoonlijke
ervaringen in haar vaderland Iran. Ze was tien toen ayatollah Khomeiny daar aan
de macht kwam en de islamitische republiek instelde. Vanaf haar dertiende moest
Djavann, afkomstig uit een a-religieuze familie, gesluierd rondlopen. ,,Ik was
een wandelende gevangenis.'' Tien jaar later vluchtte ze via Turkije naar
Frankrijk. Daar studeerde ze antropologie en werd schrijfster. Haar vertoog
tegen de sluier maakte haar tot een internationaal bekende figuur. Eind vorige
week was ze in ons land om de Nederlandse vertaling van haar boekje te
promoten.


Bent u tevreden over de Franse antisluierwet?

,,Het is een belangrijk signaal richting islamisten, maar men had wat mij
betreft nog veel verder mogen gaan. Elk westers land kent strenge wetten tegen
kindermishandeling. Minderjarige meisjes verplichten een sluier te dragen -of
dat nu de hoofddoek, de gezicht en handen bedekkende hijaab of de, het hele
lichaam verhullende, nikaab betreft- is net zo goed kindermishandeling. De
sluier maakt vrouwen vanaf hun jeugdjaren duidelijk dat ze ondergeschikt zijn
aan de man. Daarom had in Frankrijk de sluier totaal verboden moeten worden.''

*Dina:Wij leren juist dat de vrouw veel waarde heeft en belangrijk is. En dat weten we ook. We hebben trouwen geen minderwaardigheid complex. We zijn trots dat we vrouwen zijn en nog veel trotser op onze godsdienst die ons waarde geeft.*  

U stelt het dragen van een hoofddoek gelijk aan het geheel of gedeeltelijk
wegsnijden van de clitoris bij jonge meisjes. Wat is de overeenkomst?

,,Het feit dat het in beide gevallen gaat om een vorm van verminking van de
vrouwelijke identiteit. Het verplicht dragen van de sluier brandmerkt het
lichaam van meisjes evenzeer als clitoridectomie, met alle fysieke, morele,
psychische en sociale gevolgen van dien. In het laatste geval wordt hun de
mogelijkheid van seksueel genot ontnomen, in het eerste krijgen ze een
schuldcomplex aangepraat: elke geile blik van een willekeurige man is hun
schuld; hadden ze zich maar zediger moeten gedragen.'

*Dina: Dat vrouwen besnijdenis dat op de moslims wordt geplakt is nou wel genoeg , want waarom zijn er ook christenen die het ook doen in Somali? Het is cultuur. En het is verminking. En dat is niet gelijk aan een hoofddoek dat dus het symbool is van de recht van de vrouw: De vrouw is geen ding voor de show of een ding voor de plezier van mannen, maar een mens met waarde. Er is geen sprake van kindermishandeling. De hoofddoek en een vrouw die haar lichaam bedekt vergelijken met onderdrukking en kindermishandeling is pas pervers. 
Mannen in de islam mogen niet eens kijken naar vrouwen die niet hun echtgenotes zijn. Als een man expres kijkt naar een schaars geklede vrouw dan krijgt hij heel van slechte punten. We noemen het ook de Jihaad (strijd) van de ogen.* 


Wat wilt u met uw boekje duidelijk maken?

,,Onder meer dat we niet moeten geloven wat de islamisten ons voorspiegelen:
dat de sluier een religieus symbool is. In werkelijkheid misbruiken ze deze
mythe als politiek drukmiddel om de democratische waarden in het Westen uit te
hollen en de moslimgemeenschap hier met hun barbaarse ideen te injecteren.
Vergeet niet, achter iedere gesluierde moslima staat een man met een baard. Dat
hebben in Parijs beide betogingen tegen het sluierverbod bewezen.''

*Dina: Bewezen? Je bedoelt vast beweren. Ja, ze beweren dat wij het dragen omdat onze mannen het willen. Omdat ze het niet kunnen hebben dat we er zelf voor kiezen.* 

Als het geen religieus symbool is, hoe komt het dan dat de hoofddoek in het
openbaar onderwijs in Frankrijk op religieuze gronden wordt verboden, waardoor
men ook dragers van kruisjes en keppeltjes treft?


,,Dat moet u niet aan mij vragen. Ik ben de Franse regering niet. Ik ben een
schrijfster en blijf volhouden dat de sluier geen religieus symbool is,
hoogstens een uiting van religieus fanatisme en obscurantisme. Een groot deel
van de moslims in het Westen staat zelfs onverschillig tegenover de islam.''

*Dina: Dat ze ook keppeltjes en kruisjes en tulbanden verbieden heeft te maken met de schijnheiligheid ze willen niet dat mensen zeggen dat ze het alleen bij moslims verbieden.
Eigenlijk heeft het keppeltje en kruisje het zelfde principe van de hoofddoek. Het is allebei een manier van god aanbidden. 
Een keppeltje draag omdat je god boven je wil herinneren.
Een hoofddoek draag je omdat god het heeft gezegd en dat is dus ook een manier van god aanbidden. (ja, er zij veel redenen voor een hoofddoek, maar nergens staat er in de koran dat het voor de vrouw dient om inferieur te zijn aan de man.)
Een kruisje draag je omdat je van Jezus houdt. Dus het valt ongeveer op hetzelfde neer.* 

Wat geeft u eigenlijk het recht om voor moslimvrouwen te bepalen dat de sluier
geen religieus symbool is? Als zij dat zo ervaren is dat toch hun goed recht?

,,Ik ben bepaald niet de enige die dat zegt. Er zijn veel mannen en vrouwen met
een islamitische achtergrond -zelfs diep gelovigen- die hetzelfde beweren. Zij
constateren met mij dat in de Koran nergens staat dat vrouwen een sluier moeten
dragen. Nergens!''

*Dina:"O profeet! Zeg aan uw vrouwen en uw dochters en de vrouwen der gelovigen dat zij een gedeelte van haar omslagdoeken over haar (hoofd) laten hangen ". Koran 33:59 
Het staat er dus wel in.* 

Is het niet wat al te gemakkelijk om, zoals u doet, van iedere moslimvrouw die
een hoofddoek draagt te zeggen dat ze dit onder mannelijk druk doet?

,,In Frankrijk is door journalisten en onderzoekers duidelijk aangetoond dat
het merendeel van de jonge moslimvrouwen een sluier draagt omdat hun vader,
broer of echtgenoot dat van hen eist. En wee het meisje dat daar tegenin
gaat.''

*Dina : Dat is niet bewezen, het wordt allen maar gezegd. Voorbeeldje? Kijk eens naar de vrouwen die demonstreren. Het zijn er ongelooflijk veel. Nee, het is bewezen dat we er zelf voor kiezen!* 

Uit onderzoek onder Nederlandse moslimmeiden blijkt dat de motieven heel divers
zijn. De ene draagt een sluier als symbool van de eigen cultuur, de andere uit
geloofsoverwegingen, weer een ander om zich af te zetten tegen de autochtone
omgeving die moslims slecht accepteert. En dan zijn er ook nog moslima's die
het dragen van een hoofddoek zien als middel tot emancipatie, of om zich te
beschermen tegen de wellustige blikken van mannen.

,,Het feit dat ieder van die vrouwen een ander motief opgeeft bewijst dat het
dragen van de sluier niet algemeen als religieuze verplichting wordt gezien.
Wat het culturele argument betreft; als vrouw ontleen je je culturele
identiteit niet aan een lap stof, maar aan de wisselwerking met anderen. De
sluier is juist een teken van uitsluiting. Daarmee vergroot hij ook de kloof
tussen moslims en niet-moslims.''

*Dina: De kloof tussen sommige niet-moslims en moslims komt door de haat van de anti-islamieten. En niet door een Hoofddoek. Het is heel moeilijk voor anti-islamieten om tolerant te zijn. Tolerante niet-moslims kunnen heel goed met moslims omgaan. Ik zelf heb trouwens meer niet-moslim vrienden dan moslimvrienden. Ik heb ook een joodse vriendin.* 

,,Als moslimmeiden in Nederland beweren dat het dragen van de sluier hen heeft
geholpen bij hun emancipatie dan zeg ik: 'jullie zijn niet gemancipeerd
dankzij het dragen van de sluier, maar door het feit dat jullie een westerse
opvoeding hebben genoten in een land waar de rechten van de mens worden
gerespecteerd'. Hadden die meiden in Iran, Afghanistan, Iran of het platteland
van Pakistan geleefd dan was die sluier juist een middel geweest om ze elke
vorm van emancipatie te ontzeggen.''

*Dina: Emancipatie heeft niks te maken met wat je draagt. De vrouwen die halfnaakt rondlopen doen dat omdat ze zichzelf willen bewijzen. Een vrouw met een hoofddoek bewijst dat ze slim en intelligent is en dat ze zichzelf op betere manieren kan bewijzen dan. Zoveel moslimmeisjes die ontzettend hoog studeren en invloedrijke functies hebben in de samenleving, ik zie die groep alsmaar groter worden en blijkbaar is dat de doorn in de ogen van de anti-islamieten.*  

,,In islamitische staten, zo luidt de verklaring, dient de sluier om mannen te
beschermen tegen de erotische uitstraling van vrouwen. Maar in westerse landen
als Frankrijk is dat de meest onkuise actie die moslimvrouwen kunnen
ondernemen. Want juist een gesluierde vrouw trekt de aandacht van mannen. Haar
lichaam wordt er door gereduceerd tot een object van zondig verlangen.
Trouwens, in moslimlanden beschermt de sluier vrouwen al evenmin tegen
ongewenste intimiteiten en allerlei vormen van seksueel geweld. Dat bewijst de
praktijk van alledag.''

*Dina: dat licht niet aan het dragen van de hoofddoek maar de haat en aandacht in de media. Ik ben trouwens nog nooit lastig gevallen. En veel van mijn vriendinnen ook niet, de gene die het meest lastig gevallen worden zijn de meisje die zogenaamd hun vrijheid hebben en halfnaakt over straat lopen.*

----------


## dina84

Loop je met een verbod op het dragen van hoofddoekjes op scholen niet het
risico dat van de weeromstuit het dragen van hoofddoekjes elders alleen maar
toeneemt en dat je de fundamentalisten in de kaart speelt?

,,U vergist zich. In Frankrijk is het aantal moslimvrouwen dat een sluier
draagt juist verminderd. De eerste betoging tegen het sluierverbod bracht
tussen de vijf- en tienduizend vrouwen op de been, de tweede amper duizend.
Meiden die de sluier als provocatie droegen, doen dat nu veel minder. Veel
ouders die eerst hun kinderen gesluierd naar school stuurden, zien daar
eveneens van af. En er zijn inmiddels enkele honderden allochtone groepen tegen
de sluier ontstaan: Algerijnse, Marokkaanse, Tunesische, Turkse. Dat zegt
veel.''

*Dina: : In Marokko is het niet verboden.
In Algerije, Tunesi en Turkije wordt het wel verboden maar de meerderheid is tegen die wet. De presidenten zijn van die mensen die zich alleen maar moslims noemen maar het niet zijn. Het zijn dictators. 
De hoofddoekjes zijn trouwens meer geworden* .

U vergelijkt moslima's die eigener beweging en zonder druk van de familie een
hoofddoek dragen, met de vroegere kapo's in de nazi-concentratiekampen. Dat
kunt u toch niet serieus menen?

,,De sluier is de jodenster van de moslimvrouw, zichtbaar teken van haar status
als Untermensch. In de Tweede Wereldoorlog was de gele ster een signaal dat elk
geweld tegen Joden was toegestaan. In feite heeft de sluier in islamitische
landen dezelfde functie. Voor islamisten is de vrouw een kleine Jodin die men
naar believen kan onderdrukken, mishandelen en zelfs stenigen. Het liefst
zouden de islamisten alle vrouwen hetzelfde lot laten ondergaan als de Joden
onder het nazisme.

*Dina: we kiezen er ten eerste zelf voor en het is geen symbool van onderdrukking. De vrouwen die bijna naakt lopen, zijn het symbool van waardeloos en goedkoop.
De laatste mode was een minirok dat uitkwam in de winter. IN DE WINTER. Midden in die winter zag ik ook die meisjes kleunen van de kou in hun minirokje met alleen een panty eronder. Ik zie ook meisje met korte truitjes en daar overheen een korte jas en dus een blote rug in de kou. Ik denk dan: de gezondheidszorg in Nederland is al zo slecht, Er komt een heel generatie met nierziekten enz. 
Steeds wordt de mode korter en korter op het laatst lopen ze alleen in een string rond. Alhoewel dat al is gebeurt maar dan op posters.* 

Maar ja, je hebt ze nou eenmaal nodig om je eten te
bereiden, je seksuele lusten op bot te vieren, om mannelijke kinderen te
krijgen. Vrouwen die zeggen dat ze aan de sluier hun vrijheid danken, verlenen
hand- en spandiensten voor hun onderdrukkers. Net als de kapo's (kampoudsten)
in Dachau of Ravensbrck. Ik vind mijn vergelijking met het nazisme daarom
helemaal niet overdreven.''

*Dina: Abu Hurayra verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: "De meest perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is, en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen". (Overgeleverd door al-Tirmidhi).* 

,,Dat diezelfde islamisten de wereld willen zuiveren van alle Joden bewijst
eens te meer dat antifeminisme en antisemitisme twee kanten van dezelfde
medaille zijn. Als een fundamentalist een Jood een hand geeft wast hij zich
daarna: dat doet hij ook na lijfelijk contact met een vrouw. Beide zijn in
islamistische ogen onreine, minderwaardige wezens.''

*Dina: En man wast zich na lijfelijk contact met zijn vrouw omdat, sperma, vaginale vocht en bloed onrein zijn en niet zijn vrouw die onrein is. Je verdraaidt verhalen dus.
Ik geef joden ook een hand en ik was mijn hand erna niet, maar je zou ook kunnen vragen of sommige joden hun handen wassen nadat ze aan moslim een hand hebben gegeven.* 

Bij het afscheid zegt ze: ,,Het wordt hoog tijd dat ook Nederland ontwaakt.''


Chahdortt Djavann: 'Weg met de sluier!' Uitg. Contact Amsterdam/Antwerpen. ISBN
90 254 1818x, 71 blz, 4,95 euro.


*
Dina: ik wil afsluiten met het volgende:
In de naam van God, de Erbarmer, de Barmhartige;
"O jullie die geloven! Weest standvastigen voor God als rechtvaardige getuigen. En laat de haat van een volk jullie er niet toe brengen niet rechtvaardig te wezen. Weest rechtvaardig, dat is het dichtst bij taqwa (Godsvrees). En vreest God. Voorwaar, God weet wat jullie doen." Koran al-Ma'ida (5), vers: 8.*

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Aangezien vrouwen in NL niet als koeien worden gezien lijkt mij idg "mond" de juiste benaming.*


 Mmmhhmm... maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze het brein van een koe niet bezitten.

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Als boerenzoon kan ik ook jou geruststellen.*


 tja een boer denkt niet verder dan zijn koe,een mooier erfenis kan een mens als jij niet wensen ....

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dus jij blijft van mening is dat jouw moeder het brein van een koe heeft...? 
> Tja, uitzonderingen bevestigen de regel.*


 HHHmm...ironisch iemand die iemand anders beschuldigt dat ze een brein van een koe heeft en zelf n zin niet kan opbouwen?(lees je eerste archastische zin nog maar een keertje genie der lage landen)
je hebt de basis van je eigen taal niet onder de knie,en jij moet zogezegd de hollandse bevolking vertegenwoordigen op dit forum?i rest my case you're honour  :plet:   :moe:

----------


## Henoch

vergissen is menselijk,


gelukkig ik Henoch mens !

----------


## simo

...Ayaan is een zielige meisje met veel complexen en traumas. .. ze heeft problemen met haar eigen cultuur. en wat voor cultuur? in ieder geval geen islam en ook niet die van mij, van een marokkan of van een turk...en zo kan ze nooit begrijpen.. wat er in die gemeenschappen speelt. en dus kan ze zich ook niet voordoen als de redder en de kenner van de problemen van de islamitisch gemeenschap die hier woont (simple voorbeeld: zij vecht tegen de besnijdenis van vrouwen..dat is iets waar mee zij zelf zit...een trauma...en dat kennen wij niet in marokko of turkije...ik ben marokkaan die zijn hele leven in marokko door heeft gebracht en heb van deze fenomeen nooit gehoordtot dat ik naar het buitenland kwam...)....
..om het niet lang te maken...ik geloof niet in de islamiteit van Hersi, ze heeft nooit bewijzen dat ze moslim was...mischien komt ze uit een rare secte uit de regio van somalie of de buurlanden ervan...(trouwens ik twijffel aan haar geloofwaardigheid over haar oorsprong en naam...)..

Ze heeft wel goed geweten hoe te spelen binnen de naive nederlandse politiek om carriere te kunnen maken...

----------


## Esdra

dit is pas slim !



met recht een Goddelijke vondst 


http://integrals.wolfram.com/


http://www.calc101.com/webMathematica/derivatives.jsp !


echt iets voor Ayaan !


de afgeleide ''zwart van buiten en wit van binnen, beter dan andersom''-G-din der Lage Landen !

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Ironisch? Niet zo uitgeslapen proberen te doen, superbrein. 
> Ken je misschien het balk-splinter-oog gezegde..? *


 Ken jij misschien het 'indien u oog u ergert ,ruk het uit,' gezegde?  :knipoog:

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *vergissen is menselijk,
> 
> 
> gelukkig ik Henoch mens !*


 Zolang je het maar toegeeft is het geen enkel probleem Henoch.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Gelukkig houden we er in het Westen geen Raad van Moedersop na!*


En ook geen Raad van Loeders!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Elmadani_ 
> waar zijn die rechten dan? als je iemand die lekker in z'n vel zit dwingt om een deel van z'n eigen cultuur of geloof (noem t maar wat je ook maar wilt) af te staan , is dit nou wat je rechten noemt????





> _Geplaats door Elmadani_
> We zijn niet in marokko, we leven denk ik in een land waarin men dacht dat t een vrije en democratische land is . maar schijn bedriegt, en zoals een frans philosoof zei over vrijheid:" Ma liberte se termine la ou commance celle des autres" "mijn vrijheid stopt waar die van anderen begint".


Elmadani, volgens mij geef je in het tweede citaat zelf antwoord op je vraag in het eerste citaat.

Ik lees op het moment het franse rapport Stasi, en een van de belangrijkste thema's daarin is grenzen trekken aan afzonderlijke levens- en wereldbeschouwingen, opdat mensen met verschillende, zelfs botsende levens- en wereldbeschouwingen in harmonie samen kunnen leven.
Grenzen, die het naast elkaar bestaan van verschillende levens- en werledbeschouwingen juist mogelijk maken.

Die grenzen moet iedereen, met iedere levens- en wereldbeschouwing, aanvaarden.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Omar bin el khataab zei dat je met je tijd mee moest gaan. Dus meisjes die nu langer willen studeren en volgens deze tijdperk willen leven daar moet je aan doen vindt ik, want in de islam moet de vrouw ook naar school. Zolang het niet tegen onze godsdienst is moet je met de tijd meegaan.
> 
> De Profeet(saw) verklaarde het volgende:
> "Het werven van kennis is voor de moslim verplicht, man of vrouw"
> 
> En vraag naar kennis ook al is het in het chinees.


dina84, ik vind dat je veel goede argumenten aanvoert. Maar hier wil ik toch even op reageren.
Ik lees op het moment het franse rapport Stasi (mede daarop heeft de franse regering het verbod op religieuze symbolen op scholen gebaseerd).
Ik lees daarin, dat het op franse scholen steeds meer voorkomt dat moslima's weigeren bepaalde vakken te volgen of bepaalde boeken te lezen, omdat die botsen met het godsdienst.
Bijvoorbeeld biologie (vanwege voortplanting, o.a. van de diersoort mens, en de evolutietheorie).
Ik lees ook het boek "De globalisering van de islam", en daarin staat dat diepe godsdienstige overtuigingen , ook bij christenen, in de moderne tijd gepaard gaan met afwijzing van wetenschap en filosofie.
Dat zijn dingen waar we wel voor op moeten passen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> ben jij ook zo een debiel die denk het beter te weten dan ons? wij zijn niet onderdrukt!! en nog gehersenspoelt.


Met _indoctrinatie_ bedoel ik een eenvoudige boodschap herhalen, herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
In de koran worden bepaalde uitspraken / zinnen herhaald, herhaald, herhaald, en bij godsdienstonderwijs leren kinderen die texten uit hun hoofd en zeggen ze ze in de klas op, dus opnieuw herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
Dat kun je wel degelijk indoctrinatie noemen.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd: dat zie je ook elders. Zo worden we ook geindoctrineerd om te consumeren, consumeren, consumeren.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> Los daarvan, in een multi-etnische/culturele/religieuze samenleving ontkomt niemand eraan om een stukje "eigen"heid af te staan. Maw iedereen moet wat water bij de wijn doen.


Precies.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> Dina: Ik ga heel even reageren op wat die Chahdortt zegt.





> Dina: moeten wij ook alle christenen in de Arabische landen aan de poort zetten? .Ik accepteer Christenen en joden en de droezen in onze landen wel. Ze leven daar al zo lang. Naast mijn huis in Libanon staat een hele grote kerk. Ik kijk daar niet van op ook niet van mensen die een kruisje dragen of keppeltje.
> 
> Dina: De kloof tussen sommige niet-moslims en moslims komt door de haat van de anti-islamieten. En niet door een Hoofddoek. Het is heel moeilijk voor anti-islamieten om tolerant te zijn. Tolerante niet-moslims kunnen heel goed met moslims omgaan. Ik zelf heb trouwens meer niet-moslim vrienden dan moslimvrienden. Ik heb ook een joodse vriendin.


De joods-christelijk-moslimse godsdienst is gebaseerd op een opvatting van de god als ene absolute hoogste, ook in de werkelijke wereld. Volgens mij is dat idee absurde onzin (maar daar wil ik het nu niet over hebben) en levensgevaarlijk (zoals elke levens- en wereldbeschouwing en sociale systeem dat draait om een ene absolute hoogste).
Zon leer is onverdraagzaam jegens alles wat in strijd is met het ene absolute hoogste.
En _daardoor_ ontstaat de kloof met mensen die het ene absolute hoogste niet aanvaarden.

Je lijkt me een goeie meid en ik vertrouw er wel op dat jij verdraagzaam bent, en dat er veel tolerante moslims zijn.
Maar volgens mij is de _leer in zuivere vorm_ intolerant. En gelovigen die de leer in zuivere vorm in practijk willen brengen zijn intolerant. En zulke joden, christenen en moslims waren en zijn er veel.




> Dina:"O profeet! Zeg aan uw vrouwen en uw dochters en de vrouwen der gelovigen dat zij een gedeelte van haar omslagdoeken over haar (hoofd) laten hangen ". Koran 33:59
> Het staat er dus wel in.


Dat klopt. Het gaat verder met: Dat is gepaster, opdat ze herkend kunnen worden en opdat ze niet lastig gevallen worden.

Gepaster is geen keiharde religieuze plicht, want dat staat erbij dat je eeuwig levend zult branden in de vlammen van een vuur als je het niet doet (_eeuwig levend branden in de vlammen van een vuur_   en een wezen dat dat dreigt te doen zou ik moeten aanvaarden als ene absolute hoogste?).

Opdat ze herkend zullen worden is kennelijk: als moslima, dus dan is het wel degelijk een religieus symbool.

Opdat ze niet lastig gevallen worden:
tegenstanders van dit idee voeren aan dat het niet nodig zou moeten zijn dat een vrouw een hoofddoekje draagt of haar lichaam verbergt om niet lastig gevallen te worden. Ze zeggen dat dit idee bevordert dat vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje wel lastig gevallen worden, met minder respect behandeld worden, hoer genoemd worden. En die vrouwen zijn zeker niet allemaal vrouwen die halfnaakt rondlopen.
Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een vrouw met waarde, schrijf je hieronder. En wat is volgens jou een vrouw zonder hoofddoekje?




> Dina: Dat ze ook keppeltjes en kruisjes en tulbanden verbieden heeft te maken met de schijnheiligheid ze willen niet dat mensen zeggen dat ze het alleen bij moslims verbieden.
> Eigenlijk heeft het keppeltje en kruisje het zelfde principe van de hoofddoek. Het is allebei een manier van god aanbidden. 
> Een keppeltje draag omdat je god boven je wil herinneren.
> Een hoofddoek draag je omdat god het heeft gezegd en dat is dus ook een manier van god aanbidden. (ja, er zij veel redenen voor een hoofddoek, maar nergens staat er in de koran dat het voor de vrouw dient om inferieur te zijn aan de man.)
> Een kruisje draag je omdat je van Jezus houdt. Dus het valt ongeveer op hetzelfde neer.


Precies, en dit zou best eens een goede reden kunnen zijn om ze op school en elders te verbieden.
Scroll een eindje naar boven en lees wat ik schrijf over grenzen aan levens- en wereldbeschouwingen.
Daarom is er veel voor te zeggen dat religieuze symbolen niet thuishoren in bepaalde omgevingen.

Ik ben het met je eens dat met name moslimas getroffen worden door het verbod. Maar dat komt niet omdat het verbod discrimineert tussen verschillende levens- en wereldbeschouwingen. Het verbod discrimineert de moslimse godsdienst niet. Het is juist omgekeerd. Sommige moslims en moslimas hebben er nog de meeste moeite mee dat hun godsdienst begrensd wordt. Omdat hun opvoeding dat verwerpt. Omdat die in moslimstaten niet zo begrensd wordt. En omdat hun identiteitsbesef zozeer met hun godsdienst verbonden is.

(Zulk identiteitsbesef is volgens mij een grondoorzaak van veel moeilijkheden - een identiteitsbesef dat een kloof schept tussen mensen bemoeilijkt samenleven, en een eenzijdig, beperkt identiteitsbesef maakt je kwetsbaar en daardoor gevaarlijk).

Het rapport Stasi schrijft dat na de franse revolutie  toen het proces goed op gang kwam dat nu heeft geleid tot de wet die religieuze symbolen op scholen verbiedt  de rooms-katholieke kerk er ook grote moeite mee had de grenzen te aanvaarden.
Het rapport schrijft dat de joods-christelijk-moslimse godsdienst een universele blik (vise universelle) heeft, en daarom die grenzen moeilijk kan aanvaarden. Dat bedoelde ik hierboven met de opvatting van de god als ene absolute hoogste.




> Dina: Je mening sluit niet aan op onze mening de meiden die er zelf voor hebben gekozen.
> Dat is niet bewezen, het wordt allen maar gezegd. Voorbeeldje? Kijk eens naar de vrouwen die demonstreren. Het zijn er ongelooflijk veel. Nee, het is bewezen dat we er zelf voor kiezen.


Een hoofddoekje draag je omdat god het heeft gezegd, schrijf je zelf hierboven. Is dat dan een vrije keuze?
Islam betekent volledige overgave of onderwerping aan de wil van de god. Dus als hij wil dat een moslima een hoofddoekje draagt _moet_ ze dat doen, dat is geen vrije keuze.
Jij kunt dan nog aanvoeren dat je vrijwillig kiest om moslima te zijn, dus dat het uiteindelijk wel een vrije keuze is. Maar is het waar dat mensen  vrouwen  die in een moslimomgeving opgroeien vrij kiezen om moslima te zijn?

Vrijheid van levens- en wereldbeschouwing is o. a.: kinderen maken kennis met diverse levens- en wereldbeschouwingen, geen daarvan wordt op school _beleden_, en vervolgens kunnen ze vrij kiezen.
Dat is vrijheid. 
Daarom denk ik dat godsdienstonderwijs in strijd is met godsdienstvrijheid.




> De hoofddoek is de recht van de vrouw omdat de schoonheid van de vrouw niet goedkoop is of iets voor de plezier van mannen. Het is duur. Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een mens met waarde.
> De vrouw is geen ding voor de show of een ding voor de plezier van mannen, maar een mens met waarde. Er is geen sprake van kindermishandeling. De hoofddoek en een vrouw die haar lichaam bedekt vergelijken met onderdrukking en kindermishandeling is pas pervers. 
> Mannen in de islam mogen niet eens kijken naar vrouwen die niet hun echtgenotes zijn. Als een man expres kijkt naar een schaars geklede vrouw dan krijgt hij heel van slechte punten. We noemen het ook de Jihaad (strijd) van de ogen.


Volgens mij is er niets verkeerds aan om van schoonheid te genieten. Schoonheid is ook een waarde.

Wel zullen we het met elkaar eens zijn dat het dom is om daar overdreven of eenzijdig waarde aan te hechten. En dat het verkeerd is om een vrouw alleen maar als lustobject te zien.

Maar dat een vrouw van haar schoonheid geniet en mannen ervan laat genieten sluit allerminst uit dat zij een mens met waarde is. En dat maakt schoonheid ook niet goedkoop  eerder maakt het de wereld een plezieriger plaats om in te leven.
Discriminatie van vrouwen met hoofddoekjes is net zo verkeerd als discriminatie van vrouwen in bikini.
Overdreven schaamte voor je lichaam is schadelijker dan overdreven schaamteloosheid.
In het Victoriaanse tijdperk waren veel vrouwen echt niet gelukkig.

Daar komt nog bij dat (zon)licht op je lichaam (mits met mate) gezond is. Meisjes en vrouwen die permanent in een monnikspij moeten rondlopen missen dat.

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Eerst een e en nu een t vergeten, 
> noem jij dat de puntjes op de i zetten? *


 Hmmm... volgens mij bekijk je sommige dingens door een zwarte bril.  :wijs:

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Potdotie, mijn oog heeft uw oog over het hoofd gezien. *


 Tja sommige blikken kunnen doden  :student:

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_
> Een kind kiest noch ouders noch god.


Precies. Dus laat kinderen onderwijs krijgen waardoor ze zich zo ontwikkelen dat ze hun levens- en wereldbeschouwing wel vrij kunnen kiezen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Dina: Ik ga heel even reageren op wat die Chahdortt zegt.


Dina, waar ben je nou? Vind dat je best goeie stukjes schrijft.

----------


## canalchat

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
[





je kunt de moralis van deze staatsheren echt niet vergelijken met die van een willekeuruge Taliban of Sadam getrouwe,
dan maak je een vergissing, 

deze draken (want mensen kun je het moeilijk noemen) zijn op totaal wetteloze en geweldadige manier aan de macht gekomen, zij kennen inderdaad geen scrupulus bij het neermaaien van onschuldige kinderen.

Dat is jouw Bush/Amerika. Die zogenaamd goed voor de veiligheid is. Volgens mij zijn zij van de werkverschaffing.
Ze creeren eerst chaos, door de dombo's aan de macht te brengen en vervolgens gaan ze er oorlogje mee voeren, zogenaamd voor de veiligheid.
Ben je echt zo kortzichtig??????

----------


## ricknick3

De VVD houdt een moslim jacht samen met de cda en lpf losers Hersi ali de asielzoekster zij heeft een verblijfsvergunning dus sluit ze samen met de vvd de deuren voor andere asielzoekers wat hypocriet .Niet goddienst is een gevaar maar racisme .de nazis waren ook geen gelovigen en toch creerden ze een van de moordadige goddienstloze ideologie waarvan de geest nog steeds rondwaait

----------


## dina84

zo noemde ze onze normen en waarden die schietpartij op het terra college, en toen een nederlandse man zijn leraar doodstak was ze ineens stil. 

ze zij ooit dat Saddam hoesein de vertegenwoordiger was van de islaam......


Als je zoiets beweert begin ik aan je te twijfelen. Dit zijn trouwens niet de enige verkeerde uitspraken.

Misschien bespreekt ze wel andere dingen dat eigenlijk maatschapelijke problemen zijn zoals uithuwlijking, maar in welke maatschapij komen er geen problemen voor? Ze overdrijft en zegt dat alle moslims zo leven en dat noem ik dan discriminatie. Als ik tegen haar zeg ik word niet onderdrukt dan noemt ze mij gehersenspoelt. Ik vind dit een manier om iemands mond dicht te snoeren. zovan: jij bent gek jou mening telt niet!



lees dit ook eens:

Onze moeder Aischa

Vele mensen beledigen onze profeet(saw) door te zeggen dat hij met een kind (Aischa) getrouwd was. Aischa was negen jaar toen ze met onze profeet (saw) trouwde. En vele zeggen het was een kind.

Hier is mijn antwoord hierop:

In warme landen is het wetenschappelijk bekend dat meisjes eerder puber worden dan in koudere landen. En ook in warmere landen komen ze eerder in de overgang.


Onze moeder Aischa was ten eerste verloofd met een andere man Jubayr Bin Mutam. Hij was geen moslim en zijn ouders haalde hem over om niet met de dochter van Abu Bakr te trouwen omdat ze bang waren dat zij hem over gingen halen ook moslim te worden. Daarom ging het uit. 

Het was ook een andere tijdperk. In die tijdperk was het normaal dat meisjes zo jong trouwden omdat ze in die leeftijd puber worden Bijna alle meisjes in dat tijdperk trouwden in die leeftijd. En dat was niet alleen bij de Arabieren. Ook bij de Joden. Huyay bin Akhtab was een joodse man. Zijn dochter Safiya (later ook de vrouw van onze profeet s.a.w)was eerst getrouwd met een joodse man. Zij was in haar eerste huwelijk 10 jaar oud.
Ook in Europa trouwden ze zeer jong in dat tijd perk en het was normaal. Sommige regeerden landen terwijl ze zo jong waren. 1400 jaar geleden ging je korter naar school en kinderen werden ook anders opgevoed. De samenleving is bepalend.


Dat betekent dat er mensen zijn die zo iets zeggen met de bedoeling onze profeet(saw) te beledigen. 
Er word hierop dan ook alleen sinds 60 jaar commentaar op gegeven. Voor die tijd zei niemand hier iets over omdat het normaal was.

De cultuur en ideen van de samenleving veranderen. b.v. twintig jaar geleden trouwden de meeste meisjes toen ze 18 of 19 waren. Als je vijfentwintig was en nog niet getrouwd zei iedereen dat het een ernstig geval was. 
Maar nu trouwen de meeste meisjes als ze 25 tot 30 zijn. Als je nu op je 18 of 19 leeftijd trouwt zegt iedereen wie trouwt er nu zo jong? En het verschil is maar 20 jaar geleden laat staan 1400 jaar geleden.
_
Hiermee is de bedoeling dat onze moeder Aischa op haar negende een vrouw was. Ze was een complete vrouw met alle vrouwelijke gevoelens._ 

Er was een Engelse onderzoeker die schreef :
Aischa was op haar negende een volgroeide vrouw. Deze snelle ontwikkeling waarmee de Arabische vrouwen mee groeien en ook het vroege overgang veroorzaakt. 
Maar deze huwelijk heeft veel onderzoekers bezig gehouden. Ze keken ernaar vanuit de samenleving van nu. Deze huwelijk was een Aziatische gewoonte. En ze dachten er niet over na dat deze gewoonte nog steeds aanwezig is in Zuid Europa tot nu toe. In Spanje en in Portugal was het ook een korte tijd normaal.
En zelfs de dag van vandaag is het niet ongewoon. In bepaalde verre bergachtige plaatsen in de USA is het ook nog steeds normaal.

Wij schamen ons niet van ons geloof. Zelfs een Engelse onderzoeker durfde dit te zeggen. 


Omar bin el khataab zei dat je met je tijd mee moest gaan. Dus meisjes die nu langer willen studeren en volgens deze tijdperk willen leven daar moet je aan doen vindt ik, want in de islam moet de vrouw ook naar school. Zolang het niet tegen onze godsdienst is moet je met de tijd meegaan.

De Profeet(saw) verklaarde het volgende:
"Het werven van kennis is voor de moslim verplicht, man of vrouw"

En vraag naar kennis ook al is het in het chinees.






> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Verkeerde uitspraken? Iedereen zal wel eens verkeerde uitspraken doen, so what...? 
> *



Dan zou ons ayaantje haar excuses moeten aanbieden voor haar verkeerde uitspraken.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> * 
> Ik lees ook het boek "De globalisering van de islam", en daarin staat dat diepe godsdienstige overtuigingen , ook bij christenen, in de moderne tijd gepaard gaan met afwijzing van wetenschap en filosofie.
> Dat zijn dingen waar we wel voor op moeten passen.*



godsdienst gaat wel over wetenschap ik zal je een voorbeeld geven:





WETENSCHAP
Alles in paren

Glorie zij Hem, die van alle dingen paren schiep, 
van wat de aarde voortbrengt en van hun soort en van wat zij niet kennen.
(Koran 36:36)

Dit vers heeft ons 14 eeuwen geleden over n van de basis wetten van het leven geinformeerd. Allah de Almachtige verkondigt dat Hij alles in paren heeft geschapen. Allah Zelf is ver boven het beschikken van een gelijke. 
De reden waarom dit vers op deze manier begint, is om onze aandacht te vestigen op de innerlijke betekenis van het gepaarde bestaan van wezens. Gepaard bestaan duidt op Zowel een tegenstelling als op een gelijkheid. Het meest voor de hand liggende voorbeeld is man en vrouw. De wetenschappelijke definitie van gepaarde schepping impliceert gelijke posities. Warm en koud of licht en donker vormen ook een paar. Een van de meest interessante aspecten zijn de voorbeelden van paren die Allah de Almachtige in dit vers geeft:
1. Paren die de aarde voortbrengt.
2. Paren van hun soort.
3. Vele andere paren die wij niet kennen.

Laten we eerst, om de boodschap van dit vers te ontdekken, naar de conclusies kijken die de wetenschap heeft getrokken in het licht van recente onderzoekingen. De ontdekking van de positron door de natuurkundige Anderson kan als het keerpunt van natuurkunde in zijn tijd worden gezien. Het was Maurice Dirac die het eerst pariteit (gepaarde schepping) aannam. Pariteit is een basisprincipe in de moderne natuurkunde. Elk deeltje in het universum heeft een bepaalde lading en/of draaiing. Wanneer een deeltje is gevormd wordt een tegenhanger of antideeltje gemaakt, want wezens worden altijd in paren geschapen. Ook de nucleaire natuurkunde gaat ervan uit dat elk deeltje samen met zijn tegenovergestelde
partner bestaat. 
De meest beroemde van deze zijn:
De positron, antideeltje van de elektron;
De antiproton, antideeltje van de proton;
De antineutron, antideeltje van de neutron;

Glorie zij Hem, Die van alle dingen paren schiep, van wat de aarde voortbrengt en van hun soort en van wat zij niet kennen.

Alle wezens die een tegenovergestelde of eenzelfde partner hebben zijn sterfelijk of beperkt. Maar Allah is de Glorieuze: Hij is zonder gelijke en boven alles.

1. PAREN ...Van wat de aarde voortbrengt...
Dit gedeelte van het vers wordt door sommige deskundigen beschouwd, als een verwijzing naar het plantenrijk. Deze
interpretatie is incompleet, het vers beperkt zich niet alleen tot planten. De eerste categorie van het vers omschrijft de
beperkingen van derde. Het zou verkeerd zijn als iemand de zin: ...en van wat zij niet kennen interpreteerde als een
verwijzing naar elektriciteit of magnetisme. Paren die door de aarde worden gemaakt kunnen als volgt worden opgesomd:

* Gelijke paren die in hun natuurkundige of chemische kwaliteit verschillen: Bijvoorbeeld metalen en niet-metalen.

* Biologische tegenovergestelde paren: Mannelijke en vrouwelijke sekse van planten.

Allah is Degene die het water uit de hemel stuurt en daarbij brachten Wij paren planten voort, ieder verschillend van de ander.
(Koran 20:53)

...en Hij maakte van elke vruchtsoort in twee geslachten op...
(Koran 13:3)

Tegenwoordig weten we dat het fruit van een plant of boom door sexuele eigenschappen ontstaat

* Mannelijke en vrouwelijke sexe bij dieren:
Ookk de chromosomen komen in paren voor; In chromosomen wordt het erfelijk materiaal opgeslagen, het mannelijke y-
chromosoom en het vrouwelijke x-chromosoom.

* Natuurkundig tegenovergestelde paren:
Elektrisch verschillende paren; positief en negatief geladen ionen.

* Magnetisch tegenovergestelde paren: 
De polen van een magneet verhouden zich als Noord en Zuid.

2. PAREN .........Van hun soort..........
Er zijn verschillende betekenissen aan dit vers verbonden:
a) man en vrouw (tegenovergestelde partners).
b) persoonlijksheidstrekken,bijvoorbeeld: gemeen/medelijdend, moedig/laf, gul/gierig.
c) eigenschappen met tegen-overgestelde waarden, bijvoorbeeld: huichelarij/attentie, vreedzaamheid/naiviteit.

3. PAREN ...van wat zij niet kennen.
De wet van gepaardheid betrekt alle verschijnselen van materie en energie:

* Processen van energie-emissie en opname die de natuurkunde alleen de laatste tijd heeft doorgrond. Alhoewel we deze processen nog niet helemaal begrijpen, weten we we van bet bestaan van zwarte gaten en quasars waar energie wordt geabsorbeerd. Deze twee regios die lijken paarsgewijs voor te komen en oefenen tegen invloeden op elkaar uit.

* Krachten van aantrekking en afstoting, vooral zwaartekracht gecompenseerd door middelpuntvliedende kracht. Als de tegenstelling van deze krachten niet bestond zouden alle planeten in hun zonnen vallen of in de ruimte worden gesmeten. Zwaartekracht en draaiende bewegingen zorgen samen voor een evenwichtige situatie in het universum. Wanneer wij dit evenwicht vanuit het standpunt van onze aarde en het universum onderzoeken, komen we een perfect uitgebalanceerde harmonie tegen. Alle lof behoort aan Allah , die alles in paren heeft geschapen.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Als onschuldig meisje in zo'n angst en haatrijke ambiance moeten leven is natuurlijk in en in triest. 
> Maar ja, oorlog houdt de kerken vol....*



Hoe voller de kerken hoe bozer de atheisten?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Met indoctrinatie bedoel ik een eenvoudige boodschap herhalen, herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
> In de koran worden bepaalde uitspraken / zinnen herhaald, herhaald, herhaald, en bij godsdienstonderwijs leren kinderen die texten uit hun hoofd en zeggen ze ze in de klas op, dus opnieuw herhalen, herhalen, herhalen.
> Dat kun je wel degelijk indoctrinatie noemen.
> 
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd: dat zie je ook elders. Zo worden we ook geindoctrineerd om te consumeren, consumeren, consumeren.*




Na herhalen komt begrijpen en dan komt ook inzicht krijgen en dan komt vergelijken/onderzoeken.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *De joods-christelijk-moslimse godsdienst is gebaseerd op een opvatting van de god als ene absolute hoogste, ook in de werkelijke wereld. Volgens mij is dat idee absurde onzin (maar daar wil ik het nu niet over hebben) en levensgevaarlijk (zoals elke levens- en wereldbeschouwing en sociale systeem dat draait om een ene absolute hoogste).
> 
> *



Laten we het heel even hebben over die 'onzin'.





Het universum 

Iemand die het heelal bestudeert , komt zo ongeveer 300 miljard sterrenstelsel tegen die bestaan uit zo'n 300 miljard sterren. Elk van deze geweldige stelsels functioneert volgens bepaalde wetten en een bepaalde orde. 
Elk deel van het heelal wordt beheerst door een plan, een ontwerp en is in balans. 
De aarde die slechts een minuscuul entiteit is in dit gigantisch universum, is op zichzelf al een perfect systeem ondanks haar kleine omvang. 
In tegenstelling tot andere bekende hemellichamen in het heelal, heeft zij een aangename atmosfeer en oppervlakte om leven te herbergen. 
Het water dat een aanzienlijk deel van de aarde bedekt, is een basisvoorwaarde voor leven. 
De warmte, de ruimtelijke baan waarin het zich bevind en de structuur van deze planeet duiden erop dat deze planeet speciaal ontworpen is voor leven. 
Deze bijzondere planeet bevat ongelofelijk veel levensvormen. 
Op deze planeet leven miljoenen verschillende soorten planten en dieren in een perfecte harmonie. 
Deze harmonie is zo perfect en duurzaam, en kan alleen door de mens worden verstoord. 
Goed, maar hoe zijn deze systemen en levende dingen nu ontstaan? 
Wanneer leven op aarde nader wordt bestudeerd, wordt duidelijk, dat er klaarblijkelijk sprake is van een ontwerp. 
En elk van deze levensvormen zit zodanig in elkaar dat het optimaal gebruik kan maken van zijn individuele capaciteiten. 
Als levende wezens zijn gepland, ontworpen en georganiseerd, moet er wel zeker sprake zijn van een Maker die het plant, ontwerpt en organiseert. 
In feite openbaart de Maker Zich al sinds het begin van de geschiedenis aan de mens. 

Hij is Allah, de enige God van de hemelen en de aarde en al wat er tussen ligt. 

De theorie 

De schepping werd tot de 19de eeuw door de overgrote meerderheid van de mensen als feit geaccepteerd. 

Echter, in het midden van deze eeuw introduceerde een amateur bioloog, Chalses Darwin, een nieuwe denkbeeld. 

Hij opperde dat leven geen creatie was maar is ontstaan bij toeval. 
Op een schip genaamd Beagle, voer hij in 1832 uit, vanuit Engeland. 

Vijf jaar lang voer hij rond de wereld en bestudeerde hij diverse soorten levensvormen. 

Gedurende zijn reis, maakte hij aantekeningen van zijn bevindingen en speculeerde er later over. 

Darwin was in het bijzonder onder de indruk van een bepaald soort vogels die, hij had gezien op de Galapagos eilanden. Hij dacht dat de verschillen in de snavels van deze vogels een gevolg waren van de wijze waarop zij zich hadden aangepast aan de omgeving. 

Met andere woorden: volgens Darwin waren deze soorten niet apart door God (Allah) gemaakt. 

Dit uitgangspunt was op geen enkel wetenschappelijke feit of bevinding gestoeld. 

Met de tijd ontwikkelde hij zijn aannamen tot een arrogante theorie, welke hoofdzakelijk, en zuiver gebaseerd is op verbeelding en veronderstelling. 

Hij beweerde dat alle soorten zijn voortgekomen uit een enkele entiteit, die in enkele miljarden jaren met steeds kleine veranderingen, is veranderd in verschillende levende wezens. 

In 1859 voegde hij zijn aannamen samen in zijn boek "The Origin of Species". 

Het boek werd binnen korte tijd erg populair. 

Deze populariteit werd niet verworven vanwege de wetenschappelijke waarde van het boek, maar de indruk die het maakte in ideologische zin. 

Darwin leverde een belangrijke bijdrage aan de materialistische filosofie die het bestaan van Allah (God) ontkent. 

Dit leverde hem de onberispelijke steun op van aanhangers van deze filosofie. 

De stichter van het zogenaamde "dialectische materialisme", Karl Marx droeg zijn befaamde boek "Das Kapital", op aan Darwin en stuurde hem een exemplaar met een bijschrift waarin stond "van een fervent bewonderaar". 

In de 18de eeuw, de periode waarin de aannamen omtrent de evolutie werden gemaakt, wist men nog niets over de complexe structuur van de cel. 

Onder de primitieve microscopen van destijds, was een cel niets meer dan een donkere vlek. 

De beperkte kennis en informatie leidde tot de aanname dat leven zo eenvoudig van structuur was, dat het bij toeval kan ontstaan. 
De evolutionisten van het eerste uur beweerden dat leven is voortgekomen uit niet levende entiteiten. 
Volgens deze theorie, in het Engels genaamd "spontaneous generation", zijn levende wezens voortgekomen uit de niet-levende materie waar ze in voorkomen. 

Zo geloofde men bijvoorbeeld dat kikkers zijn voortgekomen uit modder, en muizen uit graan en ongedierte uit afval. Er werden zelfs experimenten uitgevoerd om dit te bewijzen. 

Men plaatste wat graan op wat vodden met de verwachting dat er muizen zouden ontstaan. 

Dat er wormen op vlees kunnen ontstaan, werd eveneens gezien als een bewijs dat levende dingen kunnen voortkomen uit niet-levende dingen. 
Later begreep men echter dat de wormen niet spontaan ontstonden, maar voortkwamen uit onzichtbare larven die vliegen met zich mee hadden gedragen. 

Deze primitieve aard van wetenschap die tijdens de 19de eeuw gold, was de belangrijkste factor die ten grondslag lag aan Charles Darwins evolutie theorie. 

Dit wetenschappelijk concept was zo primitief dat in het boek "The Origin of Species" zelfs werd beweerd dat walvissen voortkwamen uit beren die al worstelend in water leerden zwemmen. 

De ontdekking 

Deze onsamenhangende uitgangspunten werden in latere uitgaven van het boek verwijderd. 

Net als Darwin beweerden vele wetenschappers uit die periode dat verworven eigenschappen erfelijk waren en werden doorgegeven via het bloed. 
Dit wijdverbreide begrip van wetenschap leidde ertoe dat Darwins theorie verstrekkende gevolgen kreeg. 
Toen Darwin zijn theorie ontwikkelde, was hij al sterk benvloed door de Franse Bioloog Lamarck. 

Volgens Lamarck, gaven levende wezens hun verworven eigenschappen door aan andere generaties en evolueerden zodoende. 
Giraffen zouden bijvoorbeeld zijn gevolueerd uit gazellen. 

Hun nekken zouden zich van generatie op generatie verder hebben uitgerekt uit, doordat ze naar steeds hoger gelegen takken met bladeren reikten voor voedsel. 

Echter noch Lamarck noch Darwin had gelijk, daar ze destijds niets wisten over microbiologie . 
Wetten ten aanzien van erfelijkheid waren toen nog niet bekend. 

Hun theorie was zuiver denkbeeldig. 

Darwin wist dat ook wel, hij vermelde zijn bezorgdheid in zijn boek "The Origin of Species". 

Hij schreef, dat zijn theorie niet onfeilbaar was en in elkaar stort als ooit wordt bewezen dat het totstandkomen van een complex orgaan als gevolg van een willekeurig aantal kleine opeenvolgende variaties, onmogelijk is. 
Wat hij vreesde gebeurde enkele jaren na zijn dood. 

De natuurwetten met betrekking tot erfelijkheid die werden ontdekt door de Oostenrijkse priester Gregor Mendel, weerlegden Darwins aannamen in zijn geheel. 

In het begin van de 20e eeuw werd aan de hand van genetische wetten bewezen dat niet de verworven maar de fysieke eigenschappen werden doorgegeven aan de volgende generatie. 

Dit feit duidde erop dat natuurlijke selectie, dat door Darwin als een erg belangrijk mechanisme werd aangedragen, in werkelijkheid geen invloed had op het zogenaamde evolutie proces. 

Deze ontdekkingen op zichzelf veegden Darwins theorie reeds aan het begin van de 20e eeuw van tafel. 

Wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen in de 20e eeuw maakten bestudering van de kleinste componenten van leven mogelijk en legden nog andere feiten bloot, die Darwin niet had overwogen of genegeerd. 

Een levend wezen heeft een zodanig complex ontwerp gerfd, welke niet met de evolutie theorie kan worden uitgelegd. De meest indrukwekkende voorbeelden van dit ontwerp in levende wezens, openbaart zich in diens onzichtbare dimensies. 

Het lichaam van elk levend wezen bestaat uit cellen van een honderdste millimeter. 

n zo'n cel op zich is al opmerkelijk complex van structuur. 

Het voert ingewikkelde functies uit om te overleven en bevat zelfs motorieke om zich voort te bewegen. 

Het ontwerp 

In het midden van de 20e eeuw legden elektronmicroscopen deze ingewikkelde structuren in levende wezens bloot. 

De ontdekking van de inwendige structuur van een levende cel, openbaarde een ingewikkelde en regelmatige structuur welke de aanname van 'spontane oorsprong' (spontaneous generation) geheel weerlegd. 

In de 50er jaren ontdekten de twee wetenschappers, James Watson en Frances Kreak, de structuur van de DNA-molecule in de celkern. 

Deze ontdekking bevestigde het feit wederom dat de complexiteit veel groter was dan men zich had voorgesteld. Ondanks het feit dat hij een evolutionist was, bekende Frances Kreak die de Nobel prijs kreeg voor zijn ontdekking, dat een dergelijke complexe structuur niet spontaan kan zijn ontstaan. 

DNA is een grote molecule die voortkomt in de kern van elke levende cel. 

Alle fysieke kenmerken die een levende cel bezit, zijn gecodeerd opgeslagen in deze spiraalvormige molecuul. 
Alle informatie met betrekking tot ons lichaam, zoals de kleur van onze ogen, inwendige structuur van onze organen tot aan de vorm en functie van individuele cellen zijn geprogrammeerd in de verschillende secties van DNA genaamd 'genen'. 

De DNA code bestaat uit een reeks van vier verschillende moleculen. 

Als elk van deze vier moleculen wordt vergeleken met een brief, dan kan DNA worden gezien als een databank dat bestaat uit een alfabet van vier letters. 

Alle informatie met betrekking tot het lichaam wordt in deze databank opgeslagen. De inhoud van de DNA komt neer op een bibliotheek van 1000 boekdelen van elk 500 pagina's. 
Deze ongelofelijke omvang aan inhoud, wordt bewaard in de kern van een cel dat niet groter is dan een honderdste milliliter. Kansberekeningen hebben aangetoond, dat de kans op het bij toeval ontstaan van een enkele DNA molecuul, nul is. De tijd dat het duurt om een enkele DNA ketting op een proefondervindelijke wijze in de juiste sequentie in elkaar te zetten, zou langer duren dan de leeftijd van de aarde,naar de schatting van de evolutionisten. Het is vrijwel zeker, dat een dergelijke perfecte structuur niet spontaan kan zijn ontstaan als gevolg van toevalligheden. Het kan alleen maar het werk zijn van een Maker met onbegrensde Wijsheid en Macht. 
De evolutie theorie welke zwaar leunt op toevalligheden, is met de ongelofelijke complexiteit van DNA, ongeloofwaardig en onverdedigbaar (collapsen) geworden.

----------


## dina84

vervolg



De bouwstenen 

Een andere uitdaging aan de evolutie theorie op het gebied van de microbiologie. 

Als basis component van de cel, speelt protene een doorslag gevende rol in het functioneren van het lichaam. Moleculen die via het bloed, zuurstof naar de cel vervoeren, enzymen die elektronen doorgeven aan zenuwen en de duizenden verschillende hormonen, zijn allen verschillende soorten van protene. 

Hoe komt een protene dan tot stand? Een protene wordt gevormd door een reeks van moleculen die zelfs kleiner zijn dan een protene. 

Deze kleine moleculen waaruit protene bestaat, heten "aminozuren". 

Er bestaan 20 verschillende soorten aminozuren. 

De aminozuren in een protene zijn op een bepaalde volgorde georganiseerd. 

Er zijn protenen die bestaan uit 50 aminozuren maar er zijn er ook die bestaan uit duizenden. 

Het toevoegen van een enkele aminozuur molecule aan of het verwijderen van een enkele aminozuur molecuul uit, de protene keten of het vervangen van een aminozuur door een ander, maakt de protene in z'n geheel onbruikbaar en vormt een gevaar voor het lichaam. 

Deze gevoelige en complexe protenen worden in de levende cel aangemaakt aan de hand van een reeks gecompliceerde gebeurtenissen. 
De code met betrekking tot de structuur van alle protenen zijn vastgelegd in de DNA molecuul van de celkern. 

Als het lichaam een bepaalde protene nodig heeft, wordt een productie opdracht verzonden aan de betreffende cel. Een speciale enzym wordt ingezet om temidden van de miljarden codes in de DNA , de juiste informatie op te zoeken over de aan te maken protene en kopieert deze code. 

Dit wordt ook wel de RNA boodschapper genoemd. 
Als de code is gekopieerd, verlaat de RNA boodschapper, de DNA en begeeft zich naar celvloeistof. 
Hier wordt de code in de RNA gedecodeerd en verwerkt in een speciaal orgaan genaamd de "Ribosoom", waar het juiste aantal aminozuren volgens een bepaalde sequentie worden gerangschikt tot een protene. 
De protene molecule verlaat het ribosoom om op de juiste plek in het lichaam dienst te doen. 

Normaliter vindt tijdens dit hele proces een hele reeks ingewikkelde hulp processen plaats, waarbij telkens een verschillend aantal gespecialiseerde enzymen een rol spelen. 

Vandaag de dag kan men zelfs met de meest geavanceerde laboratoria en hoogst ontwikkelde apparatuur, geen protene namaken 

De evolutie theorie beweert dat het leven tot stand is gekomen door een cel welke zich bij toeval ontwikkelde onder de primitieve omstandigheden van de wereld. 

Het is echter gebleken dat het onmogelijk is dat er ook maar een van de duizenden protene van een cel bij toeval kan ontstaan. 

Het is duidelijk dat protenen, DNA, cellen en andere levende dingen, den resultaat is van een ontwerp. 

Aangezien er sprake is van een ontwerp, dan moet er ook sprake zijn van een ontwerper. 

De enige verklaring die evolutionisten hebben aangevoerd, tegen al die feiten die de moderne microbiologie heeft blootgelegd, heeft betrekking op mutaties. 
Mutaties zijn de veranderingen die optreden in de DNA van een levende cel, als gevolg van externe factoren zoals straling en chemische stoffen. 

De evolutie theorie beweert dat de verschillen in levende wezens, veroorzaakt is geworden door mutaties. 

Maar feit is dat een mutatie alleen maar gevaarlijk is voor een levend wezen. 

Als bijvoorbeeld een beschadiging optreedt, in een van de zeven aminozuren van een hemoglobine protene in bloedcellen, heeft dit tot gevolg dat de gehele functionele structuur van de protene beschadigd is. 

Eveneens zal het wijzigen van de plaats van de zesde aminozuur door een andere, de functie van de protene uitschakelen ,die er voor zorgt dat er zuurstof wordt aandragen naar het bloed. 

Tot vandaag de dag zijn er geen positieve of voordelige noch evolutionaire effecten waargenomen als gevolg van een mutatie. 
Experimenten op fruitvliegen gaven niet alleen aan dat er geen voordelen waren maar juist dat mutaties destructief en fatale gevolgen heeft. 

Mutaties vernietigen de perfecte DNA code van een levend wezen en veranderd ze in monsterlijke wezens. 
Vandaar dat prof. Richard Dawkins, een van de hedendaagse vooraanstaande aanhangers van de evolutie theorie, worstelt met het vinden van een antwoordt op de vraag, of er een voorbeeld bestaat waarbij een mutatie of een evolutionair proces werd waargenomen zonder negatieve effecten op de genetische structuur van het levend wezens. 

Het bewijs 

De feiten liggen er. 

Leven is van dusdanig complexe orde en ontwerp, dat het niet bij kans kan zijn ontstaan. 

Een klok kan niet tot stand komen door willekeurig aantal onderdelen op een hoop te gooien. 

Er is een vakkundige en intelligente klokkenmaker voor nodig. 

Evenzo heeft Leven een Superieur ontwerp en moet er een Maker bestaan die het ontwerpt en maakt. 

In de 20e eeuw werd bewezen dat de evolutie theorie onmogelijk is, niet alleen door bewijs vanuit de macrobiologie en microbiologie maar ook vanuit de paleontologie. 

Er is nog nooit 1 fossiel gevonden die de evolutie onderschrijft in alle opgravingen die er gedaan zijn sinds de theorie werd voorgedragen. 

Darwin beweerde dat er met de tijd bij levende wezens verschillen zijn ontstaan als gevolg van kleine mutaties. 

In deze lange proces van veranderingen, zouden er miljoenen verschillenden soorten , tussenvormen moeten zijn ontstaan. 

Er is echter nog noot 1 zo'n tussenvorm gevonden, ondanks verwoedde pogingen. 

In tegendeel, fossiele resten tonen aan dat levende wezens plotseling opkwamen in hun huidige vorm. 
Met andere woorden, levende wezens zijn niet gevolueerd maar zijn gecreerd. 

Darwin bekende dat dit feit zijn theorie weerlegt als volgt: " Als soorten op grote schaal veranderde naar andere soorten met kleine verschillen, waarom komen we dan de fossielen van die tussenvormen niet in grote getallen tegen? 

Er zouden een heleboel fossielen moeten zijn van al die tussenvormen. Maar waarom vinden we ze niet begraven in de aarde. 

Darwin had tot daartoe gelijk. 

Niemand kon die denkbeeldige half vis/half reptiel of half reptiel / half vogel tussenvorm fossiel vinden waarover de evolutionisten spraken. 

Het bedrog 

Een van de weinige fossielen die de evolutionisten aanvoerden als belangrijk bewijs is een vogel genaamd "Archaeopteryx". 

Zij beweerden dat deze vogel een link/tussenvorm was, tussen de reptielen en vogels. 

Alsnog werden later fossiele resten gevonden van (vliegende) vogels, die miljoenen jaren ouder waren dan Archaeopteryx, dit leverde het bewijs dat Archaeopteryx geen overgangsvorm was. 
Tot nog toe blijkt het evolutie plan van de evolutionisten steeds weer op niets anders te berusten dan een denkbeeldig scenario. 
Een ander bekende bewering van de Evolutie theorie is de theorie dat de mens is gevolueerd van aapachtige voorouders. 

Evolutionisten legden op dit onderwerp bijzonder veel nadruk. 

Dat is omdat er tot nu toe zo'n 6500 soorten apen hebben bestaan waarvan het merendeel nu uitgestorven is. 

De verschillende omvangen van de schedels van deze uitgestorven apen was dus een goede kans voor de evolutionisten. 

Zij bedachten een scenario voor de evolutie van de mensen, door de schedels van deze uitgestorven apen in een bepaalde volgorde te rangschikken en te combineren/vermengen met de schedels van uitgestorven menselijke rassen, zoals de Neanderthalermens. 
De scenario's van de evolutie van de mens wordt door evolutionisten met behulp van de media aan het publiek gepresenteerd in slechts denkbeeldige tekeningen . 
In deze tekeningen, worden wezens met harige lichamen en aapachtige gezichten, menselijke trekken gegeven. 

De bedoeling is om de indruk te wekken dat deze wezens echt hebben bestaan als een link tussen de aap en de mens. 

In sommige gevallen, worden de tekeningen zelfs voorzien van scnes over het sociaal leven van deze wezens. 

Deze bedrieglijke tekeningen worden in een bepaalde volgorde gepresenteerd, om het publiek te brainwashen over de evolutie van de mens. 

Evolutionisten zijn gespecialiseerd in het gebruik maken van fossielen om denkbeeldige wezens te creren. 

Zelfs in de meest populaire wetenschappelijke publicaties, worden deze denkbeeldige wezens afgebeeld. 

De vervalsingen 

Dit is echter allemaal niets dan bedrog. 

Als enige bewijs wordt dan enkele stukken van schedels of botten aangevoerd. 
Terwijl het haar, de huid, neus, oren ,lippen en andere gezichtstrekken niet kunnen worden vastgesteld aan de hand van botresten. 

De evolutionisten maken niet alleen valse tekeningen, maar ook tastbare vervalsingen. 

De meest bekende hiervan is de Piltdown fossiel, welke als bewijs werd aangedragen in 1912 in Engeland. 

Deze fossiel die gepresenteerd werd als de meest belangrijke overgangsvorm tussen mens en aap werd 30 jaar lang als zodanig in musea tentoongesteld. 

Deskundigen die deze fossiel in 1949 nog eens onderzochten stelden echter vast dat het geen fossiel was, maar een gefabriceerd mensenschedel met een kaak van een aap, zodanig in elkaar gedokterd dat het moest lijken dat ze bij elkaar hoorden en een geheel was. 
In 1922 zette evolutionisten aan de hand van een enkele tand, nog een denkbeeldige tussen vorm in elkaar, genaamd de 'Nebraska man'. 

Ze gaven het fossiel zelfs een Latijnse naam 'Hesheropithecus Haroldcook II'. 

Echter de tand aan de hand waarvan de Nebraska man gereconstrueerd was, bleek later een tand van een varken. 

Vele fossiele schedels die als bewijs zijn aangedragen voor de evolutie van de mens, bleken steeds weer bedrog te zijn: 

Neandertal Man aangedragen als bewijs in 1856. Het werd verworpen in 1960. 

Piltdown Man aangedragen als bewijs in 1912. Het werd verworpen in 1949. 

Hesperopithecus aangedragen als bewijs in 1922. Het werd verworpen in 1927. 

Zinjantropus aangedragen als bewijs in 1959. Het werd verworpen in 1960. 

Ramapithecus aangedragen als bewijs in 1964. Het werd verworpen in 1979. 

Ondanks al deze feiten, worden in vele landen, waaronder ons land, deze schedels aan het publiek opgedrongen als bewijs, en als wetenschappelijke feite onderwezen in schoolboeken. 
De meerderheid van de gemeenschappen blijven beweren dat de evolutie theorie een bewezen feit is. 

Vele frauduleuze bewijsmateriaal welke door deskundigen uit de literatuur zijn geschrapt, worden desondanks aan studenten voorgedragen als de voorouders van de mens. 

Wat men met de evolutie probeert te verbergen is echter duidelijk: 

Men tracht Schepper te ontkennen en de mensheid ervan te weerhouden zich aan hem toe te wijden. 

De gehele universum is het werk van een perfecte maker. 

De superieure intelligentie, macht en wijsheid van de Schepper is geopenbaard in alles wat Hij heeft geschapen. 

Voor een bewust mens, is Zijn schepping opzicht al voldoende bewijs, van de creatief macht van zijn Schepper. 

Een nadere beschouwing van een willekeurig levend wezen op aarde, lijdt de mens naar conclusie dat het alleen een werk kan zijn van een Almachtige Schepper. 
Elk van de miljoenen levensvormen die op de aarde bestaan, zijn een perfect en uniek kunstwerk en zoals elk kunstwerk, zijn zij slechts een product van hun Maker. 

Hij is ALLAH, Heer van de hemelen en de aarde en al wat er tussen is.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *dina84, ik vind dat je veel goede argumenten aanvoert. Maar hier wil ik toch even op reageren.
> Ik lees op het moment het franse rapport Stasi (mede daarop heeft de franse regering het verbod op religieuze symbolen op scholen gebaseerd).
> Ik lees daarin, dat het op franse scholen steeds meer voorkomt dat moslima's weigeren bepaalde vakken te volgen of bepaalde boeken te lezen, omdat die botsen met het godsdienst.
> Bijvoorbeeld biologie (vanwege voortplanting, o.a. van de diersoort mens, en de evolutietheorie).
> 
> *



weet je wat ik nou zo ongelooflijk vindt. dat het evolutieleer in de biologie boeken staat. 

biologie is wetenschap.

evolutieleer is een illusie of filosofie.








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jullie accepteren het niet dat wij in god geloven. En jullie zullen nooit behagen in ons vinden totdat wij jullie godsdienst volgen, Maar Allah(god) en de islam is het licht en wij zullen geen ander volgen

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *De joods-christelijk-moslimse godsdienst is gebaseerd op een opvatting van de god als ene absolute hoogste, ook in de werkelijke wereld. Volgens mij is dat idee absurde onzin (maar daar wil ik het nu niet over hebben) en levensgevaarlijk (zoals elke levens- en wereldbeschouwing en sociale systeem dat draait om een ene absolute hoogste).
> Zon leer is onverdraagzaam jegens alles wat in strijd is met het ene absolute hoogste.
> En daardoor ontstaat de kloof met mensen die het ene absolute hoogste niet aanvaarden.
> 
> Je lijkt me een goeie meid en ik vertrouw er wel op dat jij verdraagzaam bent, en dat er veel tolerante moslims zijn.
> Maar volgens mij is de leer in zuivere vorm intolerant. En gelovigen die de leer in zuivere vorm in practijk willen brengen zijn intolerant. En zulke joden, christenen en moslims waren en zijn er veel.
> 
> 
> *




Het is duidlijk dat Atheisten zichzelf superieur voelen. Die angst voor godsdiensten komt denk ik omdat godsdiensten veel duidelijker zijn dan het Atheisme.
Iemand verbieden aan zijn godsdienst te doen(hoofddoek verbod) lijkt mij het minst tolerant.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dina, waar ben je nou? Vind dat je best goeie stukjes schrijft.*



Ik heb het druk met veel andere dingen en ik hang ook niet de hele tijd alleen op forums.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *De VVD houdt een moslim jacht samen met de cda en lpf losers Hersi ali de asielzoekster zij heeft een verblijfsvergunning dus sluit ze samen met de vvd de deuren voor andere asielzoekers wat hypocriet .Niet goddienst is een gevaar maar racisme .de nazis waren ook geen gelovigen en toch creerden ze een van de moordadige goddienstloze ideologie waarvan de geest nog steeds rondwaait*



Jezelf superieur voelen is gevaarlijk. 


Ik heb ook een verblijfsvergunning  :blij:  en de nationaliteit.

----------


## dina84

De angst voor de Hijab (hoofddoek): Er is niets dat de westerse gedachte meer beangstigd dan een stuk stof op een vrouw haar hoofd. 
In September 1994, werd de dertienjarige Emilie Ouimet in Montreal (Quebec, Canada) naar huis gestuurd door de Louis Riel High School, omdat haar Hijab niet voldeed aan de kledingvoorschriften van de school. 
Twee maanden later werd een tweede meisje uit Quebec, de vijftienjarige Dania Baali, door haar school, College Regina Assumpta, medegedeeld dat ze naar een andere school moest overplaatsen als ze haar Hijab wilde blijven dragen. 
Het is onvoorstelbaar dat er niets is dat meer angst in de harten jaagt van de westerse mens dan een stukje stof op het hoofd van een vrouw. 

De Hijab wordt gezien als een extremistische uitdrukking. 
Voor sommige mensen, laat zij zo een extremistische uitdrukking zien van haar gewelddadige politieke ideen. 
Voor anderen, is zij het symbool van absolute onderwerping en is zij in vreselijke nood en moet bevrijdt worden. 
Voor hen is het hebben van zulke vrouwen als deel van het Noord Amerikaanse landschap angstaanjagend. 

Zij is de gesluierde vrouw, die thuishoort in een ver vreemd land, een acteur op een exotisch toneel. 
Wij worden gezien als het vergif van deze vrije en democratische cultuur, met onze zwakke en onderdanige manieren. 

Dus, verscheidende schoolbesturen in Quebec hebben besloten dat het uitroeien van de ongewenste invloed in een zo vroeg mogelijk stadium, de beste manier is om besmetting te voorkomen van hun hoogstaande cultuur. 

De angst voor de Hijab is terecht. 
Ik heb mijzelf dikwijls afgevraagd, waarom een vrouw met een Hijab, die vrijuit deelneemt aan deze maatschappij, als zo bedreigend wordt gezien. 
Ik heb altijd gedacht dat de angst voor zulke vrouwen ongegrond was. Tenslotte heeft haar dragen van een Hijab, niets te maken met iemand anders. 
Het heeft alleen te maken met haar verplichting aan Allah. Maar nu realiseer ik me dat de angst terecht is. 
Moslim vrouwen vormen een bedreiging. 
De Hijab stuurt een boodschap van acceptatie en afwijzing. 
Een vrouw die zichzelf bedekt vanuit haar liefde voor Allah, legt hiermee niet alleen een verklaring af voor wat ze accepteert, maar ze verklaart er ook mee wat ze afwijst. 
Iedere vrouw die weigert mee te spelen met de spelletjes tussen de twee sekse die zo fundamenteel zijn in alle maatschappijen, zal uit de maatschappij verdreven worden.Er wordt altijd al van vrouwen verwacht dat zij een bepaalde rol spelen in de maatschappij. 

In Noord Amerika, draait een groot deel van deze toegeschreven rol om seks en het aura rondom seksualiteit. Iedere relatie tussen mannen en vrouwen heeft wel n of andere seksuele ondertoon. 
Wanneer een vrouw zichzelf bedekt, dan wijst ze die rol af. Ze zegt op die manier dat seks niets te maken heeft met haar openbare leven. 
Het is het feit dat zij haar eigen lichaam buiten de discussie houdt, wat de mensen zo van streek maakt. 

Een vrouw met een Hijab: meer dan gewoon zomaar een vrouw. 
Een vrouwelijke dokter, schrijfster, elektricien, of loodgieter, mag in haar werkomgeving dan gewaardeerd worden voor haar vakkundigheid, maar zij wordt in eerste instantie nog steeds bekeken als zomaar een vrouw. 
Maar stop haar in een Hijab, zodat wat haar een vrouw maakt niet meer kan worden gezien, en plotseling heb je te maken met een persoon. 
Het is een radicaal idee dat niet door vele wordt gewaardeerd. Zij wijst de politieke standpunten van geslacht van de hand. 
Deze persoon wijst niet alleen de door de maatschappij ingebakken rollenverdeling van het geslacht af, maar ook de daaraan geassocieerde politieke standpunten van geslacht. Daardoor wijst zij de sociale basisstructuur af, wat tevens betekend dat zij beschouwd wordt als iemand die het gehele politieke systeem en de daaraan verbonden economische organisatie afwijst. 
Dus leraren in Quebec moeten zich bedreigd voelen. Emilie en Diana zijn meer dan gewoon twee meisjes van wie de hoofdbekleding niet overeenstemt met de kledingvoorschriften van de school. Zij zijn de vertegenwoordigers van iets veel groter: van een andere manier van denken en leven. 
Het heeft me enige tijd gekost tot ik tot deze conclusie ben gekomen. 

Hijab: Een daad van Geloof 
Ik heb de Hijab altijd gezien als een priv aangelegenheid tussen mijzelf en Allah. 
Ik heb er voor gekozen om de Hijab te dragen omdat ik voelde dat mijn Iman (geloof) omgezet moest worden naar actie, en als Allah me vraagt om mij te bedekken, dan moet ik dat doen. 
Als ik niet mijn geloof niet kon uitoefenen, wat voor nut had het dan om te zeggen dat ik een geloof had? 
Maar helaas zagen de mensen om mij heen, het dragen van mijn Hijab niet als persoonlijke daad van aanbidding. 
Zij zagen het eerder als persoonlijke aanval op henzelf. Ik droeg een Hijab en dat betekende automatisch dat ik alles wat zij deden afkeurde. 
Ik vond het moeilijk om de vijandigheid te begrijpen. 

Alleen omdat mijn hoofd bedekt was, was het voor de mensen onmogelijk om binding met mij te krijgen. 

Ik had een nieuw ontdekte vrijheid en een groter gevoel van vertrouwen in mijzelf als moslim, maar andere zagen mij als iemand waar ze niets mee te maken wilde hebben. 

Vrouwen vooruitgang nog steeds verbonden aan voorkomen. 
Vooruitgang voor vrouwen wordt helaas nog steeds bepaald door hoeveel ze willen onthullen. 
Des te meer macht vrouwen lijken te krijgen, des te meer gedwongen ze zijn om hun kleren uit te trekken. 
Deze tegenstrijdigheid is bij het ontstaan van de verwarring waar Noord Amerikaanse vrouwen mee geconfronteerd worden. 
Er word van hen verwacht dat ze sterk, onafhankelijk en assertief zijn, echter tegelijkertijd worden zij slaaf gemaakt van een ideaal lichaam beeld dat niet bereikt kan worden door de grote meerderheid van vrouwen. 
Deze tweevoudigheid is een verkoopbaar product. 
Neem bijvoorbeeld de mode industrie: het laatste nieuws uit Parijs zegt ons dat Glamour de heetste look is voor het seizoen, met zijn glimmende lipstick, strakke jurkjes en hoge naaldhakken. 
Vrouwen maken bezwaar en zeggen dat de modeontwerpers van hun verwachten dat zij zich op kantoor kleden als prostituees. 
Zij verafschuwen het feit dat het vrouwenlichaam wordt gebruikt om van alles te verkopen, van cosmetica tot kleren en zelfs autos. 
Daarentegen, wanneer Moslim vrouwen zichzelf bedekken en daarmee protesteren tegen hetzelfde, worden zij beschouwd als zijnde onderdrukt. 

Hopeloze verwarring over de vrijheid van vrouwen 
De verwarring is hopeloos. Terwijl sommige vechten tegen datgene dat wordt gezien als vrouwen in een ongewenste rol drukken, hebben anderen het gevoel dat de ultieme weg naar vrijheid, het recht is om topless op straat te lopen. 
Het rationele lijkt te zijn dat wanneer onze lichamen ontdaan zijn van seksualiteit , het veiliger voor ons is om op straat te gaan. 
We hoeven alleen onze waardigheid, onze bescheidenheid en onze intimiteit op te geven. 
En het is temidden van al deze verwarring dat de vrouwen in Hijab zijn gearriveerd. 
Hun onwilligheid om toe te geven aan de een of de ander heeft hun niets opgeleverd dan minachting. 
De Hijab is tot een politiek statement geworden. 
De Hijab is een fundamenteel deel van aanbidding, maar slecht of goed, het is ook een politiek statement geworden. 
We zijn dan wel alleen bezig met onze verplichting tegenover onze Deen (religie) te uitten, maar de Hijab wordt gezien als een symbool voor afwijzing van het Westen. 

De vergissing van het secularisme 
Deze aangenomen afwijzing heeft liberale securalisten zo diepgaand benvloedt dat zij bereidt zijn om hun eigen basis principe van vrijheid voor individuele geloofsovertuiging aan de kant te zetten, om de onderdrukkende invloeden van de Islam te bevestigen. 
Het zou werkelijk een wijs persoon zijn die zich zou realiseren dat het juist deze cultuur is die deze securalisten proberen te behouden, die de mensen heeft geleid tot hun zoektocht naar iets anders. 
En degene die eerlijk zijn tegenover zichzelf, zij zullen zien dat Emilie en Diana het al hebben ontdekt. 

Discriminatie 

Oproep: Discriminatie van moslima's 
De laatste tijd is er weer veel ophef geweest over de hoofddoek. Een rechtbank weigerde een griffier aan te stellen die in de rechtszaal een hoofddoek wilde dragen. De hoofdredacteur van het feministisch maandblad Opzij verklaarde publiekelijk nooit een vrouw met een hoofddoek op de redactie te willen aannemen en ga zo maar door. In de zaak van de griffier heeft de Commissie gelijke behandeling die toeziet op de naleving van de Algemene wet gelijke behandeling geoordeeld, dat de rechtbank met haar weigering in strijd met de wet heeft gehandeld. 
De hiervoor aangehaalde voorbeelden hebben de publiciteit gehaald, maar de meeste voorbeelden doen dat niet. Moslima's worden regelmatig geconfronteerd met discriminatie: scholen die een hoofddoek verbieden, werkgevers die geen moslima's aanstellen, vervelende opmerkingen etc. 
Het LBR is bezig met een onderzoek naar discriminatie van moslima's en wil in dat kader graag de ervaringen van moslima's vernemen. Het LBR verzoekt een ieder die ervaringen (ook positieve) heeft op het gebied van discriminatie op grond van haar islamitische levensovertuiging (ook die gevallen waarin het niet ging om een hoofddoek) deze te melden bij het LBR. 
Alle informatie wordt vertrouwelijk behandeld. 
Men kan de ervaringen doorgeven aan G Grubben. Dat kan (anoniem) via het emailadres [email protected]. 

De ontoegankelijkheid van diverse maatschappelijke terreinen voor moslima's 
Aanleiding 
Alhoewel niet (waarneembaar) aan de orde van de dag zijn er toch regelmatig in de media en bij de ADB's signalen, dat moslima's problemen ondervinden bij het verwerven van stageplaatsen en werk, dat scholen een hoofddoek hanteren of daarover discussiren, dat voor bepaalde opleidingen e.d. extra drempels worden opgeworpen etc. 
Iedere moslima weet doorgaans ook wel een of meerdere voorbeelden te geven van problemen waar zij tegenaan is gelopen. Binnen moslimanetwerken is ook duidelijk op welke school men met hoofddoek wel welkom is en op welke niet, bij welke werkgever men terecht kan voor een bijbaantje etc. Daarentegen is het aantal meldingen beperkt in tegenstelling tot mannelijke moslims ondervinden meisjes en vrouwen sneller discriminatie, omdat zij als moslim door hun hoofddoek sneller herkenbaar zijn. In het maatschappelijk debat over 'de hoofddoek' staan verschillende partijen lijnrecht tegenover elkaar en wordt inzicht gegeven in de motieven die mensen hebben. 
De Commissie gelijke behandeling spreekt doorgaans uit, dat een 'hoofddoekverbod' in strijd is met de Algemene wet gelijke behandeling. Opvallend is, dat de motieven die de 'gedaagden' normaliter inbrengen sterk afwijken van hetgeen men in het maatschappelijk debat en elders hoort.Ondanks gerechtelijke uitspraken en uitspraken van de Cgb wordt her en der regelmatig de wetgeving genegeerd. Denk daarbij aan onderwijsinstellingen die een hoofddoek verbod instellen of overwegen dit te doen of aan werkgevers die weigeren vrouwen met een hoofddoek aan te nemen. 
Doel 
Het LBR wil de samenleving meer inzicht geven in de problematiek en middels dit inzicht de rechtsnorm herstellen en handhaven. 

Opzet van het onderzoek 
Het gaat niet om een kwantitatief maar een kwalitatief onderzoek, alhoewel het LBR wel een indicatie wil geven voor de mate waarin het probleem zich voordoet. Voor dit laatste wil het LBR verschillende bronnen gebruiken: 
 Meldingen vanuit de verschillende netwerken. 
 Mediaberichten. 
 Publicaties. 
 Jurisprudentie (uitspraken Cgb en gerechtelijke uitspraken) 
Onderzocht zal met name worden welke motieven ten grondslag liggen aan het weigeren van moslima's. 
Resultaat 
Een rapport waarin de problematiek uiteengezet zal worden en wordt afgezet tegen de juridische kaders. Aan de hand hiervan zal het LBR waar mogelijk een aantal suggesties doen. 
Landelijk Bureau Ter Bestrijding Van Rassendiscriminatie

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *
> Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een vrouw met waarde, schrijf je hieronder. En wat is volgens jou een vrouw zonder hoofddoekje?
> *


sommigen denken het recht te hebben op deze manier kritiek op ons te uiten dan doen we het toch terug.

----------


## criminar

> Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een vrouw met waarde, schrijf je hieronder. En wat is volgens jou een vrouw zonder hoofddoekje?


Een vrouw met waarde, maar dan zonder hoofddoek?...  :roker:

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Proest..    hihi..........*



Ik lach me ook dood. maar dan om jou zwakke commentaar  :hihi:

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Ons...? Wie zijn dat, de vrijwillige gele sterren dragers? 
> Tja, dat die hier niet zo in smaak vallen heeft ongetwijfeld met de geschiedenis van nederland/europa te maken. Uiteraard vervelend voor die vrijwilligers, maar ja....  *



Dat zou ik me voorstellen, want dan kunnen de moderne nazi ze sneller afmaken.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> * levensgevaarlijk*








> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *De angst voor de Hijab (hoofddoek): Er is niets dat de westerse gedachte meer beangstigd dan een stuk stof op een vrouw haar hoofd. 
> *







> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Tja, als al die door hormonen en god geplaagde marokkaanse pubers dat denken snap ik wel waarom die allemaal ineens met een hoofddoekje willen rondlopen    
> 
> Maar doe nou een beetje wijs en bederf de pret voor jezelf niet, doe op school dat doekje gewoon af, klaar.*




Tja die Marrokanen, die houden jullie wel bezig.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Maar doe nou een beetje wijs en bederf de pret voor jezelf niet, doe op school dat doekje gewoon af, klaar.*




Een koningin doet haar kroon nooit af. En waarom zou ik dat doen voor JOU plezier? lijkt me nogal vaag.  :lekpuh:

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Mensen die niet bijgelovig zijn zijn vanzelfsprekend geestelijk superieur aan mensen die wel bijgelovig zijn. 
> *



je geeft toe dat je jezelf superieur voelt. weten we dat ook gelijk even.
(dat waren de nazi's ook)

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Een vrouw met waarde, maar dan zonder hoofddoek?... *




Jezelf verkopen levert inderdaad wel wat op. dat is waarschijnlijk de waarde.

www.weeklybikini.com/
http://www.bikinikaratebabes.com//in...erer_id=224319





Maar dat geld hoef ik niet ik ben niet te koop.

----------


## usamah

ayaan met haar grote smoel slaat alleen derzelf voor r bek
ze zegt een hele boel maar wie houdt ze voor de gek??
haarzelf? anderen? mij in ieder geval niet... 
Alleen zij heeft veel verdriet... en ik weet denk ik 
ook wel hoe dat komt, ze hebbe haar gevoelige plekje weggesneden
en voelt alleen nog maar iets via haar kont..
hersenen heeft ze niet want anders zou ze die wel gebruiken of heb ik het mis en wil ze het nederlands bestel misbruiken
daar is ze te onbennullig voor...ik kan haar alleen maar horen blaffen en er komt niets van haar leven terecht, want wie strijdt tegen de islam 
heeft in dit leven geen recht........en in het volgende leven krijgt ze haar volle rechten..(in de hete hel tegen duivels vechten)

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Anaal gefixeerde fatwa-fantasten (jochies die graag vliegen pootjes uittrekken enzo) zijn een product van een slechte moeder-zoon relatie.*



Het valt me op dat je de hele tijd psycholoogje loopt te spelen. Is dat jou baan? maar dan doe je het wel slecht.

----------


## Elmadani

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Vreselijk zwaar beroep, heb net als veel gastarbeiders ook mijn gezondheid opgeofferd voor Nederland en in de de wao beland.*


===========================================
*nou die gastarbeiders waar jij t nu over hebt, hadden voordat je geboren bent, hard moeten werken om alles wat met dit land tijdens de 2E wereldoorlog is gebeurt weer te herstellen, zoals tunnels infrastructuur, schoonmaken noem maar op.......... en nu jij volwassen denkt te zijn,(alhoewel ik niet weet hoe oud jij bent ) zijn volgens jou (alle) die gastarbeiders alleen maar profiteurs (genieters) van de wao-uitkering.*

----------


## Elmadani

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Heerlijk *


denk je?????

----------


## criminar

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Als kinderen denken dat hun ouders dit land hebben mee (her)opgebouwd lijkt me dat niet verkeerd. Hopelijk kunnen jouw kinderen straks hetzelfde over hun ouders zeggen.*


 Er is al zeker n ding dat hij tegen zijn kinderen kan zeggen en dat is:kiddo,dankzij mij en de rest van de migranten is dit ooit zo saaie land van een zwart-wit film naar een kleurenfilm gevolueerd!lang leve de evolutie..  :roker:

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> godsdienst gaat wel over wetenschap ik zal je een voorbeeld geven:
> 
> WETENSCHAP
> Alles in paren
> 
> Glorie zij Hem, die van alle dingen paren schiep, 
> van wat de aarde voortbrengt en van hun soort en van wat zij niet kennen.
> (Koran 36:36)
> ...


Wat wil je hier nu eigenlijk mee zeggen?

Dat er iets in een godsdienst voorkomt dat door wetenschap bevestigd is? 
Ten eerste is dat niet specifiek voor de moslimse godsdienst.
De antieke Griekse atomisten leerden dat alle materie uit hele kleine deeltjes bestaat.

In de filosofie deed Boeddha 500 jaar voor het begin van de christelijke jaartellen uitspraken die in de 18e eeuw bijna letterlijk door David Hume herhaald zijn (terwijl Hume Boeddha niet kende).

Ten tweede, de belangrijkste, centrale punten van godsdiensten zijn juist niet wetenschappelijk bevestigd. Het bestaan van goden met name.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Na herhalen komt begrijpen en dan komt ook inzicht krijgen en dan komt vergelijken/onderzoeken.


Zo werkt het niet bij godsdienst.

Stelling 1: Godsdienst rust op dogma's
Een dogma is een stelling die je aanvaardt en waaraan niet getwijfeld mag worden, terwijl deze niet volgt uit een geldige deductieve redenatie of uit waarneming van empirische feiten - het dogma kan daar zelfs lijnrecht mee botsen.

Voorbeelden:
- Volgens de theologie is de joods-christelijk-mohammedaanse god almachtig, alwetend en algoed. Nu dreigt deze god zelf keer op keer dat hij mensen eeuwig levend laat branden in de vlammen van een vuur. Hij verklaart zelf keer op keer dat hij steden verwoest heeft, hele naties verwoest heeft, volkeren uitgeroeid heeft. En hij zegt dat gelovigen ongelovigen moeten doden (zie bijv. weer Deuteronomium, in torah / o.t.).
Hij is dus helemaal niet algoed - dit is een dogma.

- Op de eerste dag schiep de god het licht, op de vierde dag de hemellichamen - dat kan logischerwijs niet, want het licht komt van de hemellichamen (dit staat in Dostojewski's De gebroeders Karamazow). Toch trekken amerikaanse fundamentalistisch christenen met geheven bijbel ten strijde tegen wetenschappelijke theorien over het ontstaan van de aarde en de evolutietheorie.

(Terzijde: een fundamentalistisch christelijke gebedsdag voor schurk "president" Bush te Buffalo, staat N. Y, mei 2002, werd verstoord door een man verkleed in een apenpak met een bordje met de text "I AM YOUR FOREFATHER". Hij is weggejaagd.)

Stellling 2: Godsdienst rust deels op indoctrinatie
Indoctrinatie is een eenvoudige boodschap herhalen, herhalen, herhalen, herhalen. Neem de koran als voorbeeld, veel boodschappen hierin worden herhaald, herhaald, herhaald - bijvoorbeeld variaties op de zin dat de god alwetend, almachtig en algoed is. Koran, torah en bijbel zijn geen boeken die je een keer leest en daarna in je boekenkast laat staan. Integendeel, je moet er steeds opnieuw in lezen en er met elkaar uit citeren en voordragen. Dus opnieuw herhalen, herhalen, herhalen. Godsdienstonderwijs betekent dat kinderen van jongs af aan de texten herhalen, herhalen, herhalen, herhalen. Valt te ontkennen dat dat indoctrinatie is?

Stelling 3: Dogma's en indoctrinatie gaan niet samen met helder denken
*Dogma's en de geconditioneerde reflexen die het resultaat van indoctrinatie zijn komen juist in de plaats van denken, redeneren en waarnemen.*  Dogma's zijn een kooi voor de geest.
"Aan dit boek mag niet getwijfeld worden" (koran 2:1) - deze kooi voor de geest is misschien wel de schadelijkste uitspraak die ik me nu te binnen kan brengen in de godsboeken.

Conclusie: streng beleden godsdienst gaat niet samen met helder denken

Observeer je eigen reactie op deze uitspraak: is je reactie een geconditioneerde reflex? een dogma?

Aan alle moslima's en moslims: Werp je dogmatische sluier af!

(De filosoof Kant vertelt hoe hij door de filosoof Hume werd "gewekt uit zijn dogmatische sluimer". Lijkt me gepast om "sluimer" voor jullie te vervangen door "sluier").

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> weet je wat ik nou zo ongelooflijk vindt. dat het evolutieleer in de biologie boeken staat. 
> biologie is wetenschap.
> evolutieleer is een illusie of filosofie.


Dit is wat ik bedoelde met afwijzen van wetenschap.

De evolutietheorie is een wetenschappelijke theorie. Ik zal hier binnenkort uitgebreid op reageren.

Ook als de evolutietheorie een filosofische theorie zou zijn, zou het goed zijn om hem te bestuderen.

Daarom staat hij in de biologieboeken. En daarom staat godsdienst daar niet in.
Misschien weten wetenschapsmensen dit beter dan godsdienstigen?

Ik ken allerlei goed gefundeerde filosofische theorin.
Godsdienst is naar mijn mening ongefundeerd.




> Jullie accepteren het niet dat wij in god geloven. En jullie zullen nooit behagen in ons vinden totdat wij jullie godsdienst volgen, Maar Allah(god) en de islam is het licht en wij zullen geen ander volgen.


Hoe kom je daar nou weer bij? Je kent mijn standpunt niet. Ik heb het o. a. uiteengezet in een stukje op het forum getiteld Anti-AEL.
Verstand begrenst godsdienst, maar schept er ook ruimte voor.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Het is duidelijk dat Atheisten zichzelf superieur voelen. Die angst voor godsdiensten komt denk ik omdat godsdiensten veel duidelijker zijn dan het Atheisme.


Ja? Wat vind je onduidelijk aan redelijke standpunten?
Is het duidelijk wat het woordje _god_ betekent?

Denk je dat harmonie tussen verstand en geloof kan?
Dus dat je je verstand ten volle gebruikt, n je geloof ontplooit?
Dus dat de prijs die je betaalt voor je geloof niet is, dat je je verstand uitschakelt?
Denk je dat jij dat stadium bereikt hebt?




> Iemand verbieden aan zijn godsdienst te doen(hoofddoek verbod) lijkt mij het minst tolerant.


Lees daarover _Hoofddoekjes in de lachspiegel van de AEL_, op het forum.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> De angst voor de Hijab (hoofddoek): Er is niets dat de westerse gedachte meer beangstigd dan een stuk stof op een vrouw haar hoofd.


Er is niets dat sommige moslims en moslima's meer beangstigt dan geen stukje stof op haar hoofd.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> sommigen denken het recht te hebben op deze manier kritiek op ons te uiten dan doen we het toch terug.


Het is geen kwestie van kritiek op moslima's. Het is een kwestie van grenzen stellen aan godsdienst.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Ik lach me ook dood. maar dan om jou zwakke commentaar


Relax, Dina, ik doe toch ook m'n best voor je?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Dat zou ik me voorstellen, want dan kunnen de moderne nazi ze sneller afmaken.


Relax ... dat wil helemaal niemand!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Jezelf verkopen levert inderdaad wel wat op. dat is waarschijnlijk de waarde.
> 
> www.weeklybikini.com/
> http://www.bikinikaratebabes.com//in...erer_id=224319
> 
> Maar dat geld hoef ik niet ik ben niet te koop.


Dus volgens jou zijn alle vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje dat wel?

En de man met wie jij trouwt, wat verlang jij van hem? En wat geef je hem daarvoor terug?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Een koningin doet haar kroon nooit af. En waarom zou ik dat doen voor JOU plezier? lijkt me nogal vaag.


In bed toch wel?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dit is wat ik bedoelde met afwijzen van wetenschap.
> 
> De evolutietheorie is een wetenschappelijke theorie. Ik zal hier binnenkort uitgebreid op reageren.
> 
> Ook als de evolutietheorie een filosofische theorie zou zijn, zou het goed zijn om hem te bestuderen.
> 
> Daarom staat hij in de biologieboeken. En daarom staat godsdienst daar niet in.
> Misschien weten wetenschapsmensen dit beter dan godsdienstigen?
> ...


lees het verhaal het universum eens beter.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *In bed toch wel?*


Natuurlijk doet een koningin haar kroon in bed af lijkt me logisch,daar hoef je toch geen vragen over te stellen? 
Maar je bedoelde het natuurlijk sarcastich, dat zie je zo.

----------


## usamah

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dit is wat ik bedoelde met afwijzen van wetenschap.
> 
> De evolutietheorie is een wetenschappelijke theorie. Ik zal hier binnenkort uitgebreid op reageren.
> 
> Ook als de evolutietheorie een filosofische theorie zou zijn, zou het goed zijn om hem te bestuderen.
> 
> Daarom staat hij in de biologieboeken. En daarom staat godsdienst daar niet in.
> Misschien weten wetenschapsmensen dit beter dan godsdienstigen?
> ...



beste olijf(zonder pit) heb nu niet veel tijd maar kom morgen terug op jou reactie dat evolutietheorie waarheid zou zijn
Dit is NIET zo en ik zal hierbij genuanceerde feiten geven....morgen!!

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Het is geen kwestie van kritiek op moslima's. Het is een kwestie van grenzen stellen aan godsdienst.*



Mischien moeten we inderdaad grenzen stllen maar dan aan jou onzin!

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Relax, Dina, ik doe toch ook m'n best voor je?*


Ik had het tegen theo! of ben je kippig?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dus volgens jou zijn alle vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje dat wel?
> 
> En de man met wie jij trouwt, wat verlang jij van hem? En wat geef je hem daarvoor terug?*


De eerste vraag is Ja 



de tweede vraag is : dat gaat jou helemaal niks aan.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Er is niets dat sommige moslims en moslima's meer beangstigt dan geen stukje stof op haar hoofd.*


Wat een onzin

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> De evolutietheorie is een wetenschappelijke theorie. Ik zal hier binnenkort uitgebreid op reageren.



Ik ben benieuwd maar ik weet ontzetend veel over de evolutietheorie dus het zal niks nieuws voor mij zijn. 
Het is allemaal onzin ,maar goed kom maar op met dat zogenaamde wetenschap, we zullen wel zien.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Ja? Wat vind je onduidelijk aan redelijke standpunten?
> Is het duidelijk wat het woordje god betekent?
> 
> Denk je dat harmonie tussen verstand en geloof kan?
> Dus dat je je verstand ten volle gebruikt, n je geloof ontplooit?
> Dus dat de prijs die je betaalt voor je geloof niet is, dat je je verstand uitschakelt?
> Denk je dat jij dat stadium bereikt hebt?
> 
> ...



Verstand en god kan heel goed samen want god is de realiteit.
Misschien moet jij je eens verdiepen in godsdienst en in het bestaan van god. Ik Kan je er ook veel informatie over geven.

----------


## GroteWolf

Dat Ayaan zeer intelligent is staat wel vast. Helaas gaan we steeds meer naar een maatschappij toe waar voor jezelf denken wordt afgewezen. Dan kun je beter dom en goedgelovig zijn. Anders ben je steeds het object van woede, beschimp, onbegrip en moddersmijterij. Want we moeten allemaal dom blijven en alles geloven wat andere vertellen dat we moeten geloven.

----------


## rubbahducki

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *Verstand en god kan heel goed samen want god is de realiteit.
> Misschien moet jij je eens verdiepen in godsdienst en in het bestaan van god.*


Van geen enkele van de wereldgodsdiensten is ooit bewezen dat hun god bestaat. Mensen _geloven_ in goden.
Niets raars, psychologisch gezien. Wij zijn bang voor het onbekende, en willen het niet accepteren als we iets niet kunnen verklaren. Dus is godsdienst een zeer welkome oplossing: God kan alles verklaren, en is almachtig. 
Er is ook nooit aangetoond dat welke van de goden dan ook NIET bestaat. Maar, zolang iets niet bewezen is.... 

Kom nu alsjeblieft niet aanzetten met "ja maar ik weet dat hij wl bestaat", "er is mij verteld dat..". Laat iedereen gewoon lekker geloven wat hij/zij wel. 

Maar inderdaad: verstand en religie zijn niet te combineren. wanneer het puntje bij paaltje komt, zal de wetenschap worden ontkent indien deze niet strookt met religieuze opvattingen.
Wetenschap gaat over objectieve feiten. Religie over subjectieve meningen en interpretaties. 
Verstand of gevoel. Waar zou jij de wereld mee willen besturen??

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Verstand en god kan heel goed samen want god is de realiteit.
> Misschien moet jij je eens verdiepen in godsdienst en in het bestaan van god. Ik Kan je er ook veel informatie over geven.


Wat betekent het woordje _god_?

----------


## Henoch

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...1&pagenumber=1

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door rubbahducki_ 
> *Van geen enkele van de wereldgodsdiensten is ooit bewezen dat hun god bestaat. Mensen geloven in goden.
> Niets raars, psychologisch gezien. Wij zijn bang voor het onbekende, en willen het niet accepteren als we iets niet kunnen verklaren. Dus is godsdienst een zeer welkome oplossing: God kan alles verklaren, en is almachtig. 
> Er is ook nooit aangetoond dat welke van de goden dan ook NIET bestaat. Maar, zolang iets niet bewezen is.... 
> 
> Kom nu alsjeblieft niet aanzetten met "ja maar ik weet dat hij wl bestaat", "er is mij verteld dat..". Laat iedereen gewoon lekker geloven wat hij/zij wel. 
> 
> Maar inderdaad: verstand en religie zijn niet te combineren. wanneer het puntje bij paaltje komt, zal de wetenschap worden ontkent indien deze niet strookt met religieuze opvattingen.
> Wetenschap gaat over objectieve feiten. Religie over subjectieve meningen en interpretaties. 
> Verstand of gevoel. Waar zou jij de wereld mee willen besturen??*


Weet jij hoeveel vissen er in de zee zijn?

----------


## Esdra

Islam en "NOG" meer !


http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...1&pagenumber=1

----------


## mr_watata

we moeten deze zwarte kleine duiveltje vastbinden in een kelder en d
dan martelen ....wie deze slet vermoord kan bij mij een beloning 
komen halen

----------


## Esdra

*wat is dat voor een haat terwijl Ayaan alleen maar voor weerloze vrouwen en kinderen opkomt !* 


en nog maar 1 strafpunt

wat is dat voor een rasongelijkheid !!!??????

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *wat is dat voor een haat terwijl Ayaan alleen maar voor weerloze vrouwen en kinderen opkomt !
> 
> 
> en nog maar 1 strafpunt
> 
> wat is dat voor een rasongelijkheid !!!??????*


Wat heeft ras te maken met sexe?

----------


## Esdra

zou je je niet eerder druk maken over de inhoud van die halve gek voor mij ?

raspaardje !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *zou je je niet eerder druk maken over de inhoud van die halve gek voor mij ?
> 
> raspaardje !*


Net zoals jij je hartje lucht, doet hij het ook. Van hem weet ik dat ie haar wilt vast binden etc etc. Ik weet van jou niet wat je bedoelt.

----------


## Esdra

kun je hoofdzaken van bijzaken onderscheiden ?



of vind je hoe je je "wassingen" pleegt, belangrijker !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *kun je hoofdzaken van bijzaken onderscheiden ?
> 
> 
> 
> of vind je hoe je je "wassingen" pleegt, belangrijker !*


Ik stelde een vraag meer niet.

----------


## Esdra

zij weet heel goed dat er genoeg fundo's zijn die haar bloed wel kunnen drinken en toch durft ze gewoon de (haar) waarheid te zeggen, zoals men in een vrij land betaamt !


Jezus wist ook heel goed dat de _raad van geestelijke hoeders_  in de vorm van de joodse _farizeeen_ zijn bloed wel kon drinken, gelijk zij ook volvoerd heeft. 

Toch ging Hij door, wetende dat Hij ontsterfelijk was in Waarheid.


Ayaan laat zich op dezelfde wijze niet Arhaba (letterlijk: schrik aanjagen) maken, maar blijft opkomen voor het kleine en zwakke wetende dat zij zichzelf daarmee ook kwetsbaar maakt.

dat is pas waar barmhartig heldendom !






en dan die laffe linkse donders die zo voor vrouwenrechten zijn
zum kotzen!

wat betreft natuur en milieu heeft links gelijk maar dat is ook alles






wie wil er een nieuwe partij oprichten met mij ?

GROENRECHTS !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *zij weet heel goed dat er genoeg fundo's zijn die haar bloed wel kunnen drinken en toch durft ze gewoon de (haar) waarheid te zeggen, zoals men in een vrij land betaamt !
> 
> 
> Jezus wist ook heel goed dat de raad van geestelijke hoeders  in de vorm van de joodse farizeeen zijn bloed wel kon drinken, gelijk zij ook volvoerd heeft. 
> 
> Toch ging Hij door, wetende dat Hij ontsterfelijk was in Waarheid.
> 
> 
> ...


Ayhaan is een media geile, one issue en gefrustreerde vrouw.
ik ksan mij niet herrineren dat de moslim vrouw gevraagd heeft om een 
Nelson Mandela die opkomt voor hun rechte. En ga me niet vertellen dat de vrouwen de kans daarvoor niet krijgen van de grote boze moslim man. Zij schetst het beeld dat de vrouw ondedrukt word in de Moslim wereld, want zij weet dat zij zo succes zou boeken. Wie zijn oude cultuur en/of geloof verwerpt en bekritiseerd word beroemd en krijgt zend tijd. Kijk maar naar Bouazza, El Hadji en zo ook Ayhaan. Ze is geen politica maar een cameraslet.

----------


## Esdra

hoog allooi straal jij uit.

zeker een "barmhartig" moslimman !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *hoog allooi straal jij uit.
> 
> zeker een "barmhartig" moslimman !*


Hangt er van af hoe goed jij met andermans mening om kan gaan...

----------


## Esdra

Waarom voelt de gemiddelde moslim zich niet beledigd in zijn geloof en gaan ze niet en mass demonstreren tegen het "Islamitisch" terrorisme van Al Qaida en anderen ?


Het geeft de niet-moslim namelijk (bv. in het westen), het gevoel dat de moslim er niet geheel negatief tegenoverstaat, waardoor deze geloofsgroep nog verdachter wordt in the public eye !


of is men gewoon doodsbang voor de (eer)wraak uit de hoek van zijn fundamentalistische broederen !


Als dat zo is, houdt de Moslim zichzelf en anderen in een enorme afschrikwekkende strik gevangen, die steeds nauwer wordt aangehaald door de steeds overmoediger en brutaler opererende "Jihadies" uit de gemeenschap.



niet bang zijn neven !, 

Jezus was ook niet bang voor de wraak van de "Geestelijke Hoeders" der farizeen !

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *in somalie worden vrouwen besneden de clitoris word zonder verdoving weggesneden ayaan hersi ali die ook besneden is hoor ik nooit iets zegen over deze besnijdenissen ayaan hersi ali pakt alleen de marokkanen en turken,de somaliers durft zen niet zelf in nederland worden vrouwen besneden dit is een schande maar hersi ali hoor je niet*


 : 

besneden???? 

Vandaar zat ze zo gefustreerd is..........  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:  


 :gek:   :gek:

----------


## Esdra

Goh wat een hoogstaande opmerking nounzja,

zeker moslima van de beste soort !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Goh wat een hoogstaande opmerking nounzja,
> 
> zeker moslima van de beste soort !*


Jij loopt ons aan te vallen omdat wij Ayhaam aanvallen en dan kom jij et zo een opmerking? Sommigen vatten dit als discriminerend op....

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Goh wat een hoogstaande opmerking nounzja,
> 
> zeker moslima van de beste soort !*


Jij loopt ons aan te vallen omdat wij Ayhaam aanvallen en dan kom jij met zo een opmerking? Sommigen vatten dit als discriminerend op....

----------


## nounzja

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Goh wat een hoogstaande opmerking nounzja,
> 
> zeker moslima van de beste soort !*




Ach...je moet je zelf niet zo onderschaten. het is een simple conclusie die iedereen wel had kunnen trekken. Maarre zozo je bent wel erg voorbatig. je geeft een oordeel over iemand die je helemaal niet kent, wel een beetje dom als je zelf continu andere over dat zelfde punt aanspreekt. He, je eigenschap komt overigens overeen met die van hirsi hmmm............

----------


## Esdra

> besneden???? 
> 
> Vandaar zat ze zo gefustreerd is..........



wat is dat nou voor een lage opmerking, echt laag, heeft dat met je opvoeding te maken of zit dat in je bloed ? of beide ?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Dina_
> Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een mens met waarde.


Een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een vrouw met waarde, schrijf je. En wat is volgens jou een vrouw zonder hoofddoekje?




> _Dina_
> Sommigen denken het recht te hebben op deze manier kritiek op ons te uiten dan doen we het toch terug.
> 
> Jezelf verkopen levert inderdaad wel wat op. Dat is waarschijnlijk de waarde.
> Maar dat geld hoef ik niet ik ben niet te koop.


Dus volgens jou zijn alle vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje dat wel?
En de man met wie jij trouwt, wat verlang jij van hem? En wat geef je hem daarvoor terug?




> _Dina_
> De eerste vraag is Ja 
> De tweede vraag is : dat gaat jou helemaal niks aan.


Ik was benieuwd of dan dezelfde "ruilhandel" aan het licht zou komen die volgens jou vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje bedrijven.

Er is niets dat sommige moslims en moslima's meer beangstigt dan geen stukje stof op haar hoofd.




> _Dina_
> Wat een onzin


Je schrijft zelf: een vrouw die een hoofddoek draagt is een mens met waarde, en vrouwen zonder hoofddoekje zijn te koop. Het eerste wil jij wel zijn, het tweede niet.
Je zult er dus zeker voor terugdeinzen om je hoofddoekje af te doen!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Hoe voller de kerken hoe bozer de atheisten?


Nee hoor  rede laat ruimte voor godsdienst, en redelijke mensen laten gelovigen vrij in hun fantasien.

Je hebt me nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven op mijn vraag hierboven, terwijl alles wat jij zegt en gelooft op dat antwoord rust  juist daarom geef je me zeker geen antwoord?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Na herhalen komt begrijpen en dan komt ook inzicht krijgen en dan komt vergelijken/onderzoeken.


Wat een onzin, Dina!

Wat jij aan het einde zet komt juist voorop: het begint met denken en onderzoeken (waaronder vergelijken), en dan kan je misschien iets leren begrijpen.

Van herhalen komt helemaal niet begrijpen. Van herhalen komt een geestelijke geconditioneerde reflex die juist in de plaats komt van denken.

Leer je daarom de koran uit je hoofd?

----------


## Haram

Ik vind een haar erg competent en lief. Zij heeft hersens, die van die sjeik liggen over de grond.

----------


## Elia

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Wat een onzin, Dina!
> 
> Wat jij aan het einde zet komt juist voorop: het begint met denken en onderzoeken (waaronder vergelijken), en dan kan je misschien iets leren begrijpen.
> 
> Van herhalen komt helemaal niet begrijpen. Van herhalen komt een geestelijke geconditioneerde reflex die juist in de plaats komt van denken.
> 
> Leer je daarom de koran uit je hoofd?*



stereotypisch gedrag (zoals onzalig dingen herhalen of doen of andere tiks) zie je vooral bij geestelijk gestoorden !

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Wat een onzin, Dina!
> 
> Wat jij aan het einde zet komt juist voorop: het begint met denken en onderzoeken (waaronder vergelijken), en dan kan je misschien iets leren begrijpen.
> 
> Van herhalen komt helemaal niet begrijpen. Van herhalen komt een geestelijke geconditioneerde reflex die juist in de plaats komt van denken.
> 
> Leer je daarom de koran uit je hoofd?*


om te onderzoeken moet je eerst leren. 

met Herhalen bedoelde ik leren misschien heb ik dat niet goed aangegeven. mijn fout. 






trouwens waar blijft dat evolutieleer van jou? je hebt me er niks over laten zien. Omdat je het zeker niet Kan. De evolutireleer is een groot bedrog dat evoluisten voordoen als wetenschap terwijl de wetenscap in de 20ste eeuw de evolutieleer heeft afgewzen en het is nooit wetenschapelijk bewezen.. 

Vele fossiele schedels die als bewijs zijn aangedragen voor de evolutie van de mens, bleken steeds weer bedrog te zijn:



Neandertal Man aangedragen als bewijs in 1856. Het werd verworpen in 1960. 

Piltdown Man aangedragen als bewijs in 1912. Het werd verworpen in 1949. 

Hesperopithecus aangedragen als bewijs in 1922. Het werd verworpen in 1927. 

Zinjantropus aangedragen als bewijs in 1959. Het werd verworpen in 1960. 

Ramapithecus aangedragen als bewijs in 1964. Het werd verworpen in 1979. 


Als je daarin wil geloven. je doet maar. Maar mijn vraag is: Kan dit en verstand eigenlijk wel? Het bedrog van de evolutieleer?

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *wat is dat nou voor een lage opmerking, echt laag, heeft dat met je opvoeding te maken of zit dat in je bloed ? of beide ?*


Ik weet niet of het met jou opvoeding te maken heeft dat jij hier rond hangt en denkt dat je ons op andere gedachten kunt brengen. wat zijn sommige mensen toch dom. Ga naar je synagoge en ga daar maar lekker les geven.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Nee hoor  rede laat ruimte voor godsdienst, en redelijke mensen laten gelovigen vrij in hun fantasien.
> 
> Je hebt me nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven op mijn vraag hierboven, terwijl alles wat jij zegt en gelooft op dat antwoord rust  juist daarom geef je me zeker geen antwoord?*


vrijheid in fantazien ? dat is er, iedereen heeft daarom fantasie.(net als de evolutie leer en het atheisme) 
Maar de waarheid is geen fantasie.

ik zal de hoofddoek dragen  :corcky:

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door rubbahducki_ 
> * Waar zou jij de wereld mee willen besturen??*




met verstand. met wetenschap. met de waarheid.


en trouwens er is wel een wetenschap die bewijst van gods bestaan.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Wat betekent het woordje god?*



als je dat niet eens weet......

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *zij weet heel goed dat er genoeg fundo's zijn die haar bloed wel kunnen drinken en toch durft ze gewoon de (haar) waarheid te zeggen, zoals men in een vrij land betaamt !
> 
> 
> Jezus wist ook heel goed dat de raad van geestelijke hoeders  in de vorm van de joodse farizeeen zijn bloed wel kon drinken, gelijk zij ook volvoerd heeft. 
> 
> Toch ging Hij door, wetende dat Hij ontsterfelijk was in Waarheid.
> 
> 
> ...



doorgaan tot het einde zegt niet dat je dus ook gelijk hebt.
Ayaan kun je vergelijken met jullie messiech(halfoogje) de leugenaar en niet met Jezus. 
Ik snap wel waarom joden ayaan wel leuk vinden. Ze haten moslims. Ze hadden deze opmerkingen maar al te graag gehoord. dus waarom niet steunen? Voor anti-islamieten is ze zeker een held. En ja als je de haat van anti-islamieten vertegenwoordigt krijg je status en daar gaat het om.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *doorgaan tot het einde zegt niet dat je dus ook gelijk hebt.
> Ayaan kun je vergelijken met jullie messiech(halfoogje) de leugenaar en niet met Jezus. 
> Ik snap wel waarom joden ayaan wel leuk vinden. Ze haten moslims. Ze hadden deze opmerkingen maar al te graag gehoord. dus waarom niet steunen? Voor anti-islamieten is ze zeker een held. En ja als je de haat van anti-islamieten vertegenwoordigt krijg je status en daar gaat het om.*


Dit is nu zo'n typisch staaltje van slachtofferschap: "....als je de haat van anti-islamieten vertegenwoordigt krijg je status en daar gaat het om ....." Twee dingen:
1) Niet de waarheid werd bewonderd, maar de moed je uit te spreken tegen de mores in. (Overigens met een wel heel ver gezocht voorbeeld van Jezus)
2) In tegenstelling tot wat sommige groepen Nederlanders denken, is niet iedereen die zijn nek uitsteekt, uit op status. Ayan gebruikt als mede Nederlander de democratische weg om zich te laten horen, zo is Nederland ingericht. 

Zoals zo vaak een goed ingezette dicussie gaat niet meer over het onderwerp.

En ja, Ayan is een held, of ze (helemaal/helemaal niet/deels) gelijk heeft is een ander verhaal. 
Alle verwijzingen eerder in deze discussie naar het schenden van haar lichamelijke integriteit en de gevolgen die dat voor haar gedrag heeft zeggen heeeel veel over die inzenders
Dicksr

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *
> En ja, Ayan is een held, of ze (helemaal/helemaal niet/deels) gelijk heeft is een ander verhaal. 
> Alle verwijzingen eerder in deze discussie naar het schenden van haar lichamelijke integriteit en de gevolgen die dat voor haar gedrag heeft zeggen heeeel veel over die inzenders
> Dicksr*



Zo kunnen we allemaal helden zijn.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *Zo kunnen we allemaal helden zijn.*


En dat is ook waar, alleen zijn er zo weinig die het werkelijk doen. De meesten, ik ook, hebben allerlei 'goede' redenen om niet op te staan en geen held te worden. Te druk, te link, kan ik niet, etc. Bij mij blijft dus bewondering bestaan voor mensen die wel opstaan, zich zonodig ontwikkelen en/of bijscholen en de democratische weg bewandelen om na heel veel moeite een podium te vinden waarop je je boodschap kwijt kunt.

Dicksr

----------


## Elia

Laagheid en lafhartigheid is zijn kenmerk

alles waarvan je gevoelsmatig denkt dat het goed is, is daar fout, zoals muziek en dans,

en datgene wat je weerzin opwekt, bv vanwege de dodelijke bloederigheid, wordt daar als goed verklaard !


dit is niet a-theisme 

maar vele malen erger, dit is anti-theisme, anti-leven, met andere woorden 

de anti-christ !

----------


## Imaane

Beste Dicksr,

Geef mij 1 goed argument waarom Hirshi Ali een held is.....

----------


## Esdra

omdat wat zij zegt levensgevaarlijk kan zijn, en dat weet je best schijnheil !!

bepaalde te heet gebakerde moslims kunnen hiervoor "heilige" aanleiding krijgen om haar in het geniep iets aan te doen, lafhartig als ze zijn !


want met open vizier strijden durven die lage onderkruipsels, die zogenaamde Jiladies, niet , 

wat een lafbekken eigenlijk zeg !

----------


## Imaane

Essdra.....hoezo schijnheil? Ik stelde gewoon een normale vraag omdat ik benieuwd was naar zijn argumenten...Is daar iets mis mee? Volgens mij niet. Maar goed, jij beweert dat zij iets durft te zeggen wat levensgevaarlijk is en daar heb jij bewondering voor. Nou vraag ik me af (ik zie rabbijn bij je naam staan) of jij nog steeds zoveel bewondering hebt als diegene een ex-rabbijn of jood zou zijn en het jodendom continue via de media zou aanvallen en zwart maken. Zou jij hem/ haar ook ontvangen als held, of zou diegene uitgemaakt worden voor anti-semiet....

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Imaane_ 
> *Beste Dicksr,
> 
> Geef mij 1 goed argument waarom Hirshi Ali een held is.....*


Als je beide berichten leest, vindt je het antwoord.
Dicksr

----------


## Imaane

Dicksr, lees GOED argument




> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *
> Niet de waarheid werd bewonderd, maar de moed je uit te spreken tegen de mores in. (Overigens met een wel heel ver gezocht voorbeeld van Jezus)
> 
> Dicksr*



De moed je uit te spreken tegen de mores in.....Daar is hier dus in geen geval sprake van. Want was dat wel het geval geweest, dan zou hirshi ali niet in de tweede kamer zitten. Hoe kom je erbij dat zij tegen de menigte ingaat?? Ze leeft in een westerse land waar klaarblijkelijk een grote meningte haar mening deelt. Zij gaat juist met de menigte mee. Je argument slaat dus nergens op.
 :zwaai:  tot kijks

----------


## dicksr

En dat is ook waar (iedereen kan een held zijn), alleen zijn er zo weinig die het werkelijk doen. De meesten, ik ook, hebben allerlei 'goede' redenen om niet op te staan en geen held te worden. Te druk, te link, kan ik niet, etc. Bij mij blijft dus bewondering bestaan voor mensen die wel opstaan, zich zonodig ontwikkelen en/of bijscholen en de democratische weg bewandelen om na heel veel moeite een podium te vinden waarop je je boodschap kwijt kunt.

Dit is dus waar het om gaat. Niet voldoende argument? Ook goed. Maar als iemand wel de "ballen" heeft om iets meer te doen dan internetten zoals jij en ik, dan is dat voor mij dus een held als ze dat doen binnen de legale mogelijkheden.
Dicksr

----------


## Imaane

Okay.....dus dat betekent dat jij Abu Jahja van de AEL ook een held vindt?

----------


## Elia

een doodordinaire oproerkraaier met hele schimmige contacten !!!

----------


## Imaane

Nou...dat noem ik nog ns rechtvaardig  :jammer:

----------


## Elia

> Geef mij 1 goed argument waarom Hirshi Ali een held is.....


omdat ze heel goed vermoord zou kunnen worden door elementen in de Islam, de Islam en zijn slaven kennende,

daarom !

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Imaane_ 
> *Okay.....dus dat betekent dat jij Abu Jahja van de AEL ook een held vindt?*


Hoewel hij nog niet zo gek veel gedaan heeft en nog gekozen moet worden, als hij binnen de grenzen blijft is hij net zo'n held als ayaan, of je het nu met ze eens bent of niet.

dicksr

----------


## Imaane

Ach ja... Dat zeiden ze ook over Pim Fortuyn. En door wie is hij uiteindelijk vermoord? Een AUTOCHTONE NIET-ISLAMITISCHE NEDERLANDER. 

Zij loopt net zoveel gevaar als dat een anti-westerse/ amerikaanse gevaar loopt. Of ben je de liquidatie vergeten in Groot- Brittanie van die wapenexpert (naam weet ik niet meer) die bewijzen had dat Amerika en Groot- Brittanie onwaarheden verkondigden over het wapenbezit in Irak?

----------


## Imaane

Ok dicksr...dan heb ik respect voor je argument

----------


## Esdra

in de islam is strijden met open vizier geen lang leven beschoren, gezien de ervaring.


alles speelt zich af binnenskamers en in het geheim


het is niet voor niets haast symbolisch dat in het jaar 666 de Islamitische Jihadies het later zo mafiose en versataniseerde Sicilie binnevielen !!

----------


## Imaane

Verklaar jezelf nader a.u.b want je praat in telegramtaal

----------


## Elia

het tweede beest dat uit het eerste was voortgekomen en het eerste beest ontmoeten elkaar op Sicilie, de Koning van het zuiden komt voor het eerst in botsing met de koning van het noorden !

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...=&pagenumber=4

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *in de islam is strijden met open vizier geen lang leven beschoren, gezien de ervaring.
> 
> 
> alles speelt zich af binnenskamers en in het geheim
> 
> 
> het is niet voor niets haast symbolisch dat in het jaar 666 de Islamitische Jihadies het later zo mafiose en versataniseerde Sicilie binnevielen !!*



waarschijnlijk praat hij over zichzelf. mafionische =sharonische

----------


## Imaane

idd, hopenlijk gaat die zwijn aftreden

----------


## dina84

Hajo meyer is ook een held.

----------


## Elia

zo zag ik gisteren in Nova een furieus gemaskerd moslimmeisje een verhaal vertellen waar je koud van werd.


in haar dorp had een vader haar dochter onthoofd vanwege een ereschandekwestie.


de vader liep met het bloedende hoofd van zijn eigen dochter door het dorp, en iedereen juichde vanwege het uitvoeren van de "rechtvaardige" wet !


men gelooft en denkt gewoon dat het juist is wat ze doen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




dat is waar Ayaan het over heeft.

en dit publiekelijk aan de kaak stellen, in het land van de ongelovige, is levensgevaarlijk,

en daarom is ze een Heldin !!

----------


## Aulad

ayaan ali is een gefrustreede vrouw die nooit meer zal kunnen genieten van iets waarvoor we eigelijk allemaal op deze aarde zijn, namelijk SEX.
Omdat ze besneden is zal ze het genot voor de rest van haar leven alleen maar kunnen fantaseren in haar kippenhersentjes, zij is hierdoor veroordeeld tot een levenslange terging.
Dit gun ik haar natuurlijk ook niet, ik vindt het zelfs zielig voor haar.
Maar zij is uit op wraak en via de politiek wil ze wraak nemen met haar uitlatingen tegen de islam, de grootse grap is alleen dat hetgeen wat met haar clitoris is gedaan niet een islamitische gewoonte is.
Het feit dat ze uit ethiopie of eritrea of uit een van die uitgehongerde regios komt en dat daar die clitoris besnijding heel gewoon is en niet een onderdeel van het geloof maar een onderdeel van hun cultuur is laat zij buiten beschouwing, nee zij heeft het over marokaanse jongeren die haar zogenaamd bedreigen (dit liegt ze, zoals ze alles bijelkaar liegt kijk maar eens goed naar haar ogen de volgende keer als jullie haar zien-duivels zijn ze) want ethiopers of somaliers zijn hier niet zo veel, een handje vol als ze zich daarop zou richten had ze niet zoveel aandacht want iedereen heeft schijt aan die assielzoekers.
Maar de marokanen zijn effe iets anders dan die sprinkanen, dus werd de aandacht gericht op de marokanen en de moslimvrouwen zogenaamd
(zij is toch geen moslim meer zegt ze)want die zijn al geliefd bij de media zoals jullie al weten, we mean big business for them.
Er zijn toch ook christelijke ethiopers of somaliers die van hun clitoris worden beroofd, dus waarom richt zij zich alleen op de moslims.......dat is verdacht.

----------


## dicksr

Dit is een "buitengewoon belangwekkende" bijdrage aan deze discussie. Inhoudelijk erg sterk en uitnodigend tot reactie.

Ga zo door, dat helpt echt.
Dicksr

----------


## Aulad

Elia geloof jij dat verhaal van die afgehakte hoofd echt............als dat zo is dan ben je zo naief dat ik je allles zou kunnen laten geloven.
Maar ik weet dat jij ook weeet dat het niet klopt maar je wilt het graag geloven om te kunnen zeggen; zie je wel die moslims zijn niet goed bij hun hoofd en aayan heeft gelijk.
Het probleem is dat je niet eerlijk tegen jezelf bent, je wilt heel graag als ingeburgerde buitenlander overkomen maar ondertussen weet je niet op welke manier dat moet dus ga je zoeken naar bepaalde mensen of ideen of theorien die jouw gevoel voeden.
Er is niks mis mee om je ingeburgerd te voelen of te zijn, tenslotte zijn wij marokanen al veel te lang hier om te zeggen dat we niet ingeburgerd zijn, aayan die moet nog inburgeren nadat ze hier als asielzoeker is gekomen. Onze ouders(vaders) hebben meegeholpen het land op te bouwen zoals we het nu kennen, hoeveel ouwere marokaanse mannen zijn hier als jongeman gekomen en hebben hun hele leven keihard gewerkt voor mensen die ons nu met de nek aankijken....en dan komt een ethiopische net ontsnapt aan de hongerdood(haar jukbeenderen steken nou nog uit haar poffertjes porum) en net van haar assiel status af is ons vertellen dat we het zoooo slecht doen en dat zij het wel effe weet.
Het is zo duidelijk dat zij gewoon het vieze werk moet doen dat de andere nederlanders in de partij niet willen doen, namelijk domme dingen zeggen over een geloof en over bepaalde bevolkings groepen die dat geloof aanhangen, en zij weet dit ook maar jah je moet toch op een bepaalde manier ergens bijhoren heh ali........inburgeren kan je ook op een sociale manier waarbij je vrienden maakt ipv vijanden.

dus elia wil jij ook geloven in de propoganda tegen de moslims in dit land ga je gang.........maar weet een ding, je zal toch nooit geacepteerd worden zolang je niet je eigen mening durft te uiten en in plaats daarvan maar met de main-stream mee zeilt als kip zonder kop en maar alles geloofd wat er over gezegd wordt.
nooit gehoord van indoctrinatie of manipulatie......jij wordt op het moment zwaar gemanipuleerd en geindoctrineerd door het geen ayaan zegt over de islam, jij bent een makkelijke prooi want ze heeft je al zover dat je denkt dat zo'n bulschit verhaaltje waar zou zijn.....wake up  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  
hoe dom mensen kunnen zijn...wie is baas over je gedachten jij of ayaan ali...jij toch dus kom op en begin je eigen hersens te gebruiken en niet alles klakkeloos aannemen.
Ik zal ook niet ontkennen dat er problemen onder de marokaanse bevolking, maar dat komt toch zeer zeker niet door het geloof maar het heeft te maken met allelei andere aspecten die expres niet worden aangekaard....

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> doorgaan tot het einde zegt niet dat je dus ook gelijk hebt.
> Ayaan kun je vergelijken met jullie messiech(halfoogje) de leugenaar en niet met Jezus. 
> Ik snap wel waarom joden ayaan wel leuk vinden. Ze haten moslims. Ze hadden deze opmerkingen maar al te graag gehoord. dus waarom niet steunen? Voor anti-islamieten is ze zeker een held. En ja als je de haat van anti-islamieten vertegenwoordigt krijg je status en daar gaat het om.


Dina 84, waarom overdrijf je zo?

Joden haten moslims helemaal niet!
Mensen die kritiek leveren op bepaalde aspecten van de moslimse godsdienst zijn nog geen "anti-islamieten", en haten ze ook niet!

Kritiek en haat is niet hetzelfde. Waarom haal je je allemaal van dit soort overdreven dingen in je hoofd?
Ik heb er maar een verklaring voor: jij voelt je gehaat. Hoe komt dat?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_
> om te onderzoeken moet je eerst leren.
> 
> met Herhalen bedoelde ik leren misschien heb ik dat niet goed aangegeven. mijn fout. 
> 
> trouwens waar blijft dat evolutieleer van jou? je hebt me er niks over laten zien. Omdat je het zeker niet Kan. De evolutireleer is een groot bedrog dat evoluisten voordoen als wetenschap terwijl de wetenscap in de 20ste eeuw de evolutieleer heeft afgewzen en het is nooit wetenschapelijk bewezen.. 
> 
> Vele fossiele schedels die als bewijs zijn aangedragen voor de evolutie van de mens, bleken steeds weer bedrog te zijn:
> 
> ...


Alles op z'n tijd, Dina 84. Ik heb een leuk artikel liggen over "the argument from design" zoals dat heet in de theologie, maar ik plaats het nog niet, want ik heb nog geen tijd om erover te discussieren.

Zo te zien weet je een hoop van de evolutietheorie af.
Waarom schrijf je er geen artikel over? Dat kun je dan voorleggen aan een paar wetenschapsmensen, biologen bijvoorbeeld, en dan kunnen zij erop reageren. Als je echt zulke goede argumenten hebt moeten ze wel naar je luisteren, denk ik.

Zou leuk zijn voor in de krant of een tvprogramma.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Aulad_
> ayaan ali is een gefrustreede vrouw die nooit meer zal kunnen genieten van iets waarvoor we eigelijk allemaal op deze aarde zijn, namelijk SEX.
> Omdat ze besneden is zal ze het genot voor de rest van haar leven alleen maar kunnen fantaseren in haar kippenhersentjes, zij is hierdoor veroordeeld tot een levenslange terging.
> Dit gun ik haar natuurlijk ook niet, ik vindt het zelfs zielig voor haar.
> Maar zij is uit op wraak en via de politiek wil ze wraak nemen met haar uitlatingen tegen de islam, de grootse grap is alleen dat hetgeen wat met haar clitoris is gedaan niet een islamitische gewoonte is.
> Het feit dat ze uit ethiopie of eritrea of uit een van die uitgehongerde regios komt en dat daar die clitoris besnijding heel gewoon is en niet een onderdeel van het geloof maar een onderdeel van hun cultuur is laat zij buiten beschouwing, nee zij heeft het over marokaanse jongeren die haar zogenaamd bedreigen (dit liegt ze, zoals ze alles bijelkaar liegt kijk maar eens goed naar haar ogen de volgende keer als jullie haar zien-duivels zijn ze) want ethiopers of somaliers zijn hier niet zo veel, een handje vol als ze zich daarop zou richten had ze niet zoveel aandacht want iedereen heeft schijt aan die assielzoekers.
> Maar de marokanen zijn effe iets anders dan die sprinkanen, dus werd de aandacht gericht op de marokanen en de moslimvrouwen zogenaamd
> (zij is toch geen moslim meer zegt ze)want die zijn al geliefd bij de media zoals jullie al weten, we mean big business for them.
> Er zijn toch ook christelijke ethiopers of somaliers die van hun clitoris worden beroofd, dus waarom richt zij zich alleen op de moslims.......dat is verdacht.


Relax ... waarom doet iedereen zo vijandig tegen elkaar?




> ayaan ali is een gefrustreede vrouw die nooit meer zal kunnen genieten van iets waarvoor we eigelijk allemaal op deze aarde zijn, namelijk SEX.
> Omdat ze besneden is zal ze het genot voor de rest van haar leven alleen maar kunnen fantaseren in haar kippenhersentjes, zij is hierdoor veroordeeld tot een levenslange terging.
> Dit gun ik haar natuurlijk ook niet, ik vindt het zelfs zielig voor haar.
> Maar zij is uit op wraak en via de politiek wil ze wraak nemen met haar uitlatingen tegen de islam, de grootse grap is alleen dat hetgeen wat met haar clitoris is gedaan niet een islamitische gewoonte is.
> Het feit dat ze uit ethiopie of eritrea of uit een van die uitgehongerde regios komt en dat daar die clitoris besnijding heel gewoon is en niet een onderdeel van het geloof maar een onderdeel van hun cultuur is laat zij buiten beschouwing


Ik erger me altijd aan mensen die meisjesbesnijdenis associren met de moslimse godsdient, want ik weet dat het los van elkaar staat.
Maar dat weet Ayaan (Somalische trouwens) zelf ook heel goed, en dit kan dus niet de aanleiding zijn voor haar kritiek op de moslimse godsdienst.




> Nee zij heeft het over marokaanse jongeren die haar zogenaamd bedreigen (dit liegt ze, zoals ze alles bijelkaar liegt kijk maar eens goed naar haar ogen de volgende keer als jullie haar zien-duivels zijn ze)


Bang voor de duivel? Bang voor haar duivelse ogen? Lijkt mij wel spannend.




> want ethiopers of somaliers zijn hier niet zo veel, een handje vol als ze zich daarop zou richten had ze niet zoveel aandacht want iedereen heeft schijt aan die assielzoekers.


Somalirs zijn in rangorde van grootte de zesde allochtone groep in Nederland. Op zeker moment kregen ze in Nederland "categoriale bescherming", zoals dat heet in het asielrecht, en toen kwamen ze echt met massa's (al is categoriale bescherming geen permanente verblijfsstatus).




> Maar de marokanen zijn effe iets anders dan die sprinkanen,


"die sprinkhanen"? Noem je Somalische mensen zo?




> dus werd de aandacht gericht op de marokanen en de moslimvrouwen zogenaamd (zij is toch geen moslim meer zegt ze) want die zijn al geliefd bij de media zoals jullie al weten, we mean big business for them.
> Er zijn toch ook christelijke ethiopers of somaliers die van hun clitoris worden beroofd, dus waarom richt zij zich alleen op de moslims.......dat is verdacht


Ze richt zich ook niet op moslims vanwege haar besnijdenis.
Ze heeft andere punten van kritiek op moslims en hun godsdienst.

Een voorbeeld, ik heb gelezen dat ze op moslimse scholen aan leerlingen gevraagd heeft: wat is hoger, de grondwet of de god? "God", schijnen de leerlingen in het algemeen geantwoord te hebben.
Ayaan vindt het reden tot waakzaamheid dat sommige mensen hun god boven de grondwet plaatsen.

----------


## Idriss

ik stel G-d ook boven de grondwet, maar ik weet wel dat de Nederlandse en Europese grondwetten over het algemeen gebaseerd zijn op de moralis uit de bijbel, dus ik heb er vrede mee.

wanneer je een vreemde god importeert in jouw gelederen heb je dus een probleem !



in een bepaald opzicht klopt de bijbelse wijsheid _dat men maar 1 heer kan dienen_  eigenlijk wel heel goed !

----------


## Idriss

de manier waarop hier door sommige "gelovigen" gesproken wordt over de uiterlijkheden van Ayaan en wat er gebeurd is met haar lichaam is ronduit schandelijk en een bewijs van bijzonder laag geloof !

en dat alleen omdat ze de willekeurige behandeling van menig moslimvrouw en kind aan de kaak wil stellen

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dina 84, waarom overdrijf je zo?
> 
> Joden haten moslims helemaal niet!
> Mensen die kritiek leveren op bepaalde aspecten van de moslimse godsdienst zijn nog geen "anti-islamieten", en haten ze ook niet!
> 
> Kritiek en haat is niet hetzelfde. Waarom haal je je allemaal van dit soort overdreven dingen in je hoofd?
> Ik heb er maar een verklaring voor: jij voelt je gehaat. Hoe komt dat?*



precies haat en kritiek is niet hetzelfde daarom zeg ik het ook.

En of wij gehaat worden???Tja hoe kom ik daar toch bij..........

----------


## dina84

Ayaan houdt alleen van status en volgens mij kickt ze op topmannen. zo had ze laatst een relatie met Ahold topman een man van 60 jaar.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Alles op z'n tijd, Dina 84. Ik heb een leuk artikel liggen over "the argument from design" zoals dat heet in de theologie, maar ik plaats het nog niet, want ik heb nog geen tijd om erover te discussieren.
> 
> Zo te zien weet je een hoop van de evolutietheorie af.
> Waarom schrijf je er geen artikel over? Dat kun je dan voorleggen aan een paar wetenschapsmensen, biologen bijvoorbeeld, en dan kunnen zij erop reageren. Als je echt zulke goede argumenten hebt moeten ze wel naar je luisteren, denk ik.
> 
> Zou leuk zijn voor in de krant of een tvprogramma.*



Ben ik mee bezig. Ik heb in mijn familie is trouwens een wetenschaper en een bioloog. Maar ik ga het nog laten zien aan wetenschapers.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *om te onderzoeken moet je eerst leren. 
> 
> met Herhalen bedoelde ik leren misschien heb ik dat niet goed aangegeven. mijn fout. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beste Dinah, ik ben eens op zoek gegaan naar jouw bewijsvoering dat de evolutieleer bedrog zou zijn.

Ik kom dan o.a. uit bij de vereniging Salaam (www.salaam.nl). Hier staat een fraai stukje proza, zonder afzender, zonder wetenschappelijke onderbouw. Gezien het manipulatieve karakter van de tekst, kennelijk niet geschreven door een zeer gelovig mens, anders zou hij de twijfel van zijn eigen beperkte vermogens weergeven. Daarbij worden alle valse vondsten belicht, de echte vondsten niet.

Je stelt bovenaan je lijst dat de Neanderthal man werd verworpen (door wie?) in 1960. Ik wijs je op Proceedings of the National Acadamy of Sciences, uitgave januari 2004, een artikel van dr. Katarina Harvati over een studie die is uitgevoerd op meer dan 1000! gewaarmerkte schedels van die niet bestaande neanderthaler. Niet bestaand overigens alleen bij de Vereniging Salaam, de dominee van Staphorst e.d.
Ik wijs je ook op bijvoorbeeld Dr. John R. Baker en zijn wetenschappelijke(dat wil zeggen met verwijzingen naar bronnen en bewijzen) publicatie "Race". In deze studie o.a.:
homo sapiens europaeus (jij en ik, althans een voorvader) zijn we toch broeders/zusters
homo sapiens afer (de meeste sub-sahara rassen)
homo sapiens mongolicus (aziatische rassen)
homo sapiens americanus ( indiaanse rassen)
homo sapiens australicus (aborigines, zuid india en ceylon)
homo sapiens hottentotus ( pygmeen, bosjesmannen, e.d. zuidelijk afrika)
Daarbij raad ik je aan eens te kijken bij www.members.lycos.nl/wpz ook zeer leerzaam.

Tot slot, met of zonder evolutieleer, ergens is het allemaal begonnen, wie daar voor verantwoordelijk is mag ieder voor zich invullen. De evolutieleer zegt alleen dat het iets langzamer is gegaan dan de bijbel of de koran (als verhaal, overlevering) zeggen.

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

Beste dinah, nog een enkele toevoeging m.b.t. wetenschappelijk:

"The borderlands of science: Where sense meets nonsense" Michael Shermer, 2001
Dit boek wordt besproken op www.skepp.be

dicksr

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Idriss_
> ik stel G-d ook boven de grondwet, maar ik weet wel dat de Nederlandse en Europese grondwetten over het algemeen gebaseerd zijn op de moralis uit de bijbel, dus ik heb er vrede mee.
> 
> wanneer je een vreemde god importeert in jouw gelederen heb je dus een probleem!
> 
> in een bepaald opzicht klopt de bijbelse wijsheid _dat men maar 1 heer kan dienen_eigenlijk wel heel goed!


Bedankt, Idriss, er zit veel achter wat je hier schrijft.

Om te beginnen, zijn de joodse, christelijke en moslimse god eigenlijk verschillende goden? In de koran is duidelijk de god van de torah / oude testament aan het woord.

Dus misschien hoeft _maar n god dienen_  voor joden, christenen en moslims niet zo'n probleem te zijn, al dienen ze hem natuurlijk niet allemaal op dezelfde manier.

Wetten gebaseerd op de moralis uit de bijbel? Maar hoe zit het dan met godsdienstvrijheid, vrijheid van meningsuiting en dat soort dingen? Die zijn juist op de christelijke kerk veroverd.

Volgende kwestie: stel, je merkt dat bijvoorbeeld de grondwet botst met een geloofsvoorschrift. Hoe zou jij dat oplossen?

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Idriss_ 
> de manier waarop hier door sommige "gelovigen" gesproken wordt over de uiterlijkheden van Ayaan en wat er gebeurd is met haar lichaam is ronduit schandelijk en een bewijs van bijzonder laag geloof !
> 
> en dat alleen omdat ze de willekeurige behandeling van menig moslimvrouw en kind aan de kaak wil stellen


Dat heb ik nog niet vaak gelezen in deze column ... ik mag je wel.




> Wanneer je alle schillen en schellen van het DNA, de opvoeding en de ervaring wegneemt, zal blijken dat jij een vorm van mij bent, en ik een vorm van jou, (...)


Dit mag ik ook wel!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> precies haat en kritiek is niet hetzelfde daarom zeg ik het ook.
> 
> En of wij gehaat worden???Tja hoe kom ik daar toch bij..........]


Inderdaad, Dina84, hoe kom je erbij.
Het is namelijk niet zo. Zelfs overbodig dat te zeggen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> Ben ik mee bezig. Ik heb in mijn familie is trouwens een wetenschaper en een bioloog. Maar ik ga het nog laten zien aan wetenschapers.


Goed zo! Zet 'm op en veel succes!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Elia_
> zo zag ik gisteren in Nova een furieus gemaskerd moslimmeisje een verhaal vertellen waar je koud van werd.
> 
> in haar dorp had een vader haar dochter onthoofd vanwege een ereschandekwestie.
> 
> de vader liep met het bloedende hoofd van zijn eigen dochter door het dorp, en iedereen juichde vanwege het uitvoeren van de "rechtvaardige" wet !
> 
> men gelooft en denkt gewoon dat het juist is wat ze doen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Toch is er wel een bezwaar tegen dit soort onderwerpen in Nova.

_Alle_ mensen doen dit soort afschuwelijke dingen, dus men moet oppassen om niet eenzijdig de zaken te belichten die onder moslims voorkomen.

Een paar dagen geleden schreef ik onder de topic _De angst_ (onder _nieuws van de dag_):

Kritiek impliceert een relatie (criticus  bekritiseerde), als je aanhoudend kritiek op iemand levert is een bijna onvermijdelijk bij-effect dat je die ander als "minder" gaat zien en dat die ander dat ook zo voelt. En dit gaat deel uitmaken van je identiteitsbesef. Door associatie van mensen met elkaar breidt dit effect zich aan beide kanten uit, en komen groepen tegenover elkaar te staan. Kritiek kan dan het effect krijgen van discriminatie en propaganda. De bekritiseerde groep kan zich er dan alleen nog maar voor afsluiten - zich openstellen zou betekenen dat ze nog verder in dat hokje geduwd worden, geaccepteerd worden ze toch niet.
(blz. 9)

Leuke topic trouwens, eerst zat iedereen elkaar weer in de haren, nu gaat het de goeie kant op. Ook een aanrader voor Dina84.

----------


## dicksr

Bijna dezelfde vraag werd aan Jezus van Nazareth gesteld. Zijn antwoord: Geef de keizer wat des keizers is en God wat des Godes is.

Dicksr

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door Elia_ 
> *zo zag ik gisteren in Nova een furieus gemaskerd moslimmeisje een verhaal vertellen waar je koud van werd.
> 
> 
> in haar dorp had een vader haar dochter onthoofd vanwege een ereschandekwestie.
> 
> 
> de vader liep met het bloedende hoofd van zijn eigen dochter door het dorp, en iedereen juichde vanwege het uitvoeren van de "rechtvaardige" wet !
> 
> ...


Salam,

Dat is wel erg kort door de bocht, mijnheer.
Erewraak is een cultureel verschijnsel en heeft niets met religie van doen. Je vindt dit fenomeen terug bij christenen, hindoes, moslims en joodse gemeenschappen.
Een goede vriend in Casablanca van me heeft erewraak aan den lijve ondervonden. Zijn familie van moeder's zijde was tamelijk ongelukkig met het huwelijk van hun dochter en toen zij dan ook een zoon baarde, hebben ze haar om het leven gebracht in de kraamkliniek, tevens getracht de baby (de goede vriend) te vermoorden. De moeder stierf, de baby is nu een volwassen man. Alle betrokkenen waren Marokkaan; sephardim (joodse) Marokkanen.

Terug naar de topic:
Ayaan Hirschi Ali is al even kortzichtig, misschien wel meer. Kwestie van verschil in meningen. Feit is en blijft dat zij haar eigen problemen en trauma's als generalisatie gebruikt voor een oorlog tegen haar persoonlijke verleden. Ik neem haar dan ook absoluut niet serieus. Als we het hebben over een pure vorm van racisme, is Sinterklaas er wel een van. Ik zie haar echter geen bezwaar maken tegen Zwarte Piet? nee, liever speelt ze de moslims de zwarte piet toe.

Besnijdenis van vrouwen is een voornamelijk Afrikaans pre-islamitisch ritueel. Ook vele dinky-vrouwen (Christelijk) worden nog dagelijks besneden, evenals sommige Kopten (Christelijke stroming in Egypte).

Het zou een goede zaak zijn als politiek Den Haag en alle volgelingen hun huiswerk eens goed deden, in plaats van moslims in een en hetzelfde hokje te duwen. Het hokje van: "jou mot ik nie"

Kwestie van waarden en normen, huh?

-Amlou.

----------


## Idriss

het zijn geen trauma's die ze ventileert, want zij weet haar gevoelens prima en evenwichtig zonder haat en wrok in een vreemde taal te verwoorden,

maar dat diegene, die in naam van hun geloof notabene, zulke lage dingen kunnen zeggen over haar, getuigt wel van een bijzondere hoge graad van frustratie.

sorry guys just take it as it is, 

don't try to deny 

just say sorry and do ask why !



ze is gewoon ervaringsdeskundige !

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door Idriss_ 
> *het zijn geen trauma's die ze ventileert, want zij weet haar gevoelens prima en evenwichtig zonder haat en wrok in een vreemde taal te verwoorden,
> 
> maar dat diegene, die in naam van hun geloof notabene, zulke lage dingen kunnen zeggen over haar, getuigt wel van een bijzondere hoge graad van frustratie.
> 
> sorry guys just take it as it is, 
> 
> don't try to deny 
> 
> ...


Hoe weet jij nu of ze niet is getraumatiseerd. Ze is tenslotte oorlogsslachtoffer en vluchtelinge. Het is een gegeven dat oorlogsslachtoffers meestal een trauma hebben. Bovendien, ze heeft op schrift zelf toegegeven dat zij een onverwerkt verleden heeft. Slechte jeugd enz. enz.

En wat zijn nu die "lage dingen" die precies zijn gezegd?

Ik vind Ayaan zoals ze in goed Frans zeggen "une arriviste", die haar ziel verkoopt voor faam. In Nederland is het zo dat je nog zo je best kunt doen alsof je een Nederlander bent, maar je bent wie je bent. En het is duidelijk wie en wat zij is. Je kan niet je ethniciteit verbergen. Looks say it all. Ayaan kan wel doen alsof ze wit is, maar ze is natuurlijk hartstikke zwart. En vertel me aub niet dat dit een racistische uitspraak is... want dat vind ik nou ook van de term: "witte en zwarte scholen", maar niemand die daarover valt.

Het grappige is dat Ayaan ooit in hiding ging in de VS en wel in Chicago en later in de buurt van Detroit... zal vast niet zijn geweest in Dearborn  :knipoog:  LOL

----------


## Idriss

dubieus verhaal hierboven.

aan de ene kant niet discrimineren en aan de andere kant toch wel ??, gek wijf.


beter van buiten zwart en van binnen wit dan andersom denk ik dan maar bij mezelf !!!


jammer vd strafpunten maar doorzichtig ben je wel !

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door Idriss_ 
> *dubieus verhaal hierboven.
> 
> aan de ene kant niet discrimineren en aan de andere kant toch wel ??, gek wijf.
> 
> 
> beter van buiten zwart en van binnen wit dan andersom denk ik dan maar bij mezelf !!!
> 
> 
> jammer vd strafpunten maar doorzichtig ben je wel !*



Okay dan, nu de hamvraag:

Wat is zo discriminerend aan mijn uitlating? En waar is de negatieve connotatie in mijn bericht? Dat er iets mis is met hartstikke zwart zijn, dat maak jij ervan. 
Wakker worden! Er is niks mis met het wit of zwart zijn. Dat hoor je mij niet zeggen, want ik ben de laatste die pretendeer dat ik wit ben. 

Of is "blank en/of "getint cq gekleurde medemens" meer politiek correct? Een bunch of belony... ik blijf herhalen: Zwarte Piet mag wel, Witte en Zwarte scholen mag ook, maar als je ineens over iemand spreekt dat ie nie wit is moet je ineens in bedektere termen gaan praten. Hallo, zo lust ik er nog wel honderd. Wat zijn we toch allemaal quasi gevoelig in deze maatschappij. Met willekeur, weliswaar.

Ik zal het anders zeggen: Ayaan is ayana  :knipoog: 

Serieus, Ayaan is gewoon een megalomane. Niets meer, niets minder.

Doorzichtig? Wat bedoel je daar exact mee. Da's een dooddoener. Met zo'n uitspraak kan ik dus niks.

----------


## Idriss

Ze heeft gewoon gelijk als ze het heeft over witte en zwarte scholen.

Confessionele (christelijke of katholieke) scholen vinden het maar al te prettig dat ze omwege geloof bepaalde groepen kunnen weigeren van hun scholen !




Zoals ik hier al eerder heb gezegd en Ayaan ook zegt, maak alle scholen openbaar, geef een verplicht gemeenschappelijk deel godsdienst en een vrijwillig deel (wel of niet gesubsidieerd) eigen godsdienst.

Zo voorkom je witte en zwarte scholen en kan iedereen toch met een bepaalde geloofsvisie worden opgevoed.

----------


## Seyed_7ubek

> _Geplaatst door Idriss_ 
> *dubieus verhaal hierboven.
> 
> aan de ene kant niet discrimineren en aan de andere kant toch wel ??, gek wijf.
> 
> 
> beter van buiten zwart en van binnen wit dan andersom denk ik dan maar bij mezelf !!!
> 
> 
> jammer vd strafpunten maar doorzichtig ben je wel !*




Word op man! Better outside blacks then being white on the inside.

There is a place in Meknes where your white overlords where once enslaved. Moroccans do not care if a cat is black or white, it's all good for some handelen. Heel mooi!
I have embraced the fact that "apartheid" is a Nederlands word, good going guys!


Hit me off when you wanna talk more about zwarten and arRoumi.

----------


## Idriss

from down sydromia ?

----------


## berke

Ik heb het zo vaak gezegd: Laat ze maar mekkeren.

Het is een gefrustreerde vrouwtje.

Over een tijdje wordt aan de kant gezet door VVD, omdat ze ons toch niet kon " verlichten"...

Laat ze in de waan dat ze belangrijk is.. ALS IEDEREEN NIETS ZOU ZEGGEN DAN IS ZE SNEL UITGEPRAAT.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door berke_ 
> *.. ALS IEDEREEN NIETS ZOU ZEGGEN DAN IS ZE SNEL UITGEPRAAT.*


Als niemand iets zou zeggen zijn we allemaal uitgepraat.

dicksr

----------


## antiapartheid

Ze loog heel somaliee aan elkaar, om aan een Hollandse Paspoort te komen. Als ze niet ook lid zou kunnen zijn van Alqaida.

----------


## Esdra

Waarom moest Idriss monddood gemaakt worden ?

Wat heeftie miszegd ?


De Waarheid ?

----------


## dina84

Dat jij (idriss) de islam van vrouwenbesnijdenissen beschuldigt laat zien hoe laag jij bent. het is een somalisch cultuur dat ook voorkomt bij de christenen in somalie. Ayaan probeerde in het begin ook de islam ervan te beschuldigen, maar dat had ze heel sneaky verandert.

Ik ken intzettend veel somaliers en die zijn het niet met ayaan eens laat ayaan voorzich zelf praten. ik ben ook een moslimvrouw en ik wordt niet gelagen of besneden of onderdrukt. Aayan discrimineert de moslimvrouw en bestempelt haar alleen. 

zo wil ayaan door middel van publiceren een probleem oplossen, maar ze bestempelt de moslimvrouw als mishandelt en onderdrukt . terwijl het hier gaat om een groep mensen en die groep vind je ook bij niet- moslims.
Ze discrimineert de moslimvrouwen. heel veel moslimvrouwen voelen zich door haar beledigd en bestempelt. En daarom haat ik haar. als ayaan iets zinnigs te zeggen had dan stond ik achter haar. Ze is niet mijn held.




> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Dat heb ik nog niet vaak gelezen in deze column ... ik mag je wel.
> 
> 
> Dit mag ik ook wel!*



waarom vindt je dit nou weer goed ? omdat hij ons uitscheld? Anti-islamieten zijn hier nou eenmaal om die reden ook niet welkom op deze site. ze gaan maar lekker naar www.joods.nl de fora

----------


## Moerad24

Even buiten het feit dat ze steed moslims moet hebben. Vergeet de domme actie met het pepperspray niet en dat de christelijke partijen van apartheid beschuldigd. Lijkt me trouwens ook niet om als buitenlander in een rechtse partij te zitten. Wat zou er vroeger met haar geberut zijn dat ze de islam zo haat, volgens mij is ze besneden en geniet ze nu niet meer zo van de sex! Moet ze niet bij de islam zijn maar bij d'r vader.

----------


## dina84

inderdaad ze hoeft ons niet te beschuldigen dat ze zo een k*t leven heeft gehad ze moet naar haar vader gaan die haar heeft laten besnijden en uithuwelijken of geslagen.

ze is psychisch gestoord ze hoort niet in de tweede kamer maar in het psychisch ziekenhuis. 

 :loens:   :verward:   :maf2:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> *Dat jij (idriss) de islam van vrouwenbesnijdenissen beschuldigt laat zien hoe laag jij bent. het is een somalisch cultuur dat ook voorkomt bij de christenen in somalie.*


En hoe zit het dan met die moskee in Amsterdam? Die was toch niet Somalisch? Toch eerder Mar...... ik durf het niet eens uit te schrijven.

Uit al je bekenden en alle wetenschappers in je familie moet je toch wel iemand kunnen vinden die je ook feiten geeft i.p.v. holle retoriek?

dicksr

----------


## sous

haat of geen haat!wrok of geen wrok!als iemand van de politiek moet j mensen bijelkaar houden!en geen angst en haat zaaien!!  :terrorist:   :terrorist:  zelfs op de kleuter school weten ze dat!en dat de vvd met zo iemand werkt zegt al genoeg over hun standpunt over ons,ons geloof en onze eer!maar wie een kuil graaft voor een ander valt er zelf in!(dus ayaan graaf maar een diepe kuil(voor je zelf)  :fuckit:

----------


## Esdra

Volgens mij heeft Idriss nooit beweerd dat de Koran vrouwenbesnijdenis voorschrijft.


Hij geeft Ayaan wel gelijk als ze opmerkt dat er verhoudingsgewijs veel te veel moslimvrouwen in 
'blijf van m'n lijfhuizen' zitten, of nog verder verborgen!

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door sous_ 
> *haat of geen haat!wrok of geen wrok!als iemand van de politiek moet j mensen bijelkaar houden!en geen angst en haat zaaien!!   zelfs op de kleuter school weten ze dat!en dat de vvd met zo iemand werkt zegt al genoeg over hun standpunt over ons,ons geloof en onze eer!maar wie een kuil graaft voor een ander valt er zelf in!(dus ayaan graaf maar een diepe kuil(voor je zelf) *


Een buitengewoon belangwekkende bijdrage! Hartelijk dank, hieruit spreekt echt zelfbewustzijn, een diep beleefd geloof en zeer veel waardigheid waar eergevoel uit voortkomt. Ook het sublieme gebruik van zorgvuldig gekozen smilies verdient een pluim!

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door sous_ 
> *haat of geen haat!wrok of geen wrok!als iemand van de politiek moet j mensen bijelkaar houden!en geen angst en haat zaaien!!   zelfs op de kleuter school weten ze dat!en dat de vvd met zo iemand werkt zegt al genoeg over hun standpunt over ons,ons geloof en onze eer!maar wie een kuil graaft voor een ander valt er zelf in!(dus ayaan graaf maar een diepe kuil(voor je zelf) *


Een buitengewoon belangwekkende bijdrage! Hartelijk dank, hieruit spreekt echt zelfbewustzijn, een diep beleefd geloof en zeer veel waardigheid waar eergevoel uit voortkomt. Ook het sublieme gebruik van zorgvuldig gekozen smilies verdient een pluim!

dicksr

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *En hoe zit het dan met die moskee in Amsterdam? Die was toch niet Somalisch? Toch eerder Mar...... ik durf het niet eens uit te schrijven.
> 
> Uit al je bekenden en alle wetenschappers in je familie moet je toch wel iemand kunnen vinden die je ook feiten geeft i.p.v. holle retoriek?
> 
> dicksr*


Even voor de goede orde een wetenschappelijk quote:

*FGM: A cultural not a religious practice:*
This mutilating operation is often associated mainly with the religion of Islam. This is incorrect. FGM is primarily a social practice, not a religious one. Female genital mutilation predated Islam. It originated in Africa and remains today a mainly African cultural practice. Some indicators of this are:

It is widely practiced in countries where the predominant religion is Christianity: Examples are Ethiopia and Kenya. 
In multi-faith countries, it is often forced on girls whose families follow all faiths: Animism religions, Christianity, and Islam. For example, it is frequently practiced among both Muslims, Christians and Animists in Ethiopia, Eritrea, Sierra Leone, and Sudan. 3 
FGM was once practiced by Ethiopian Jews (a.k.a. Beta Isreal; formerly known by the derogatory term "Falashas"). 9, 16, 17,19 This practiced was apparently discontinued some time ago. A pediatrician who works in the Beta Israel community claims that they no do not practice FGM in Israel. Also, their daughters who were born in Ethiopia were not mutilated. 22 
FGM has spread to countries in or near Africa (e.g. Egypt) which are Muslim. *But FGM is rare or nonexistent in many other Muslim countries. Examples are Iran, Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, and Turkey. Also, It is not done in the Maghreb countries of Northwest Africa.* 
FGM is only occasionally found in Indonesia and other predominately Muslim countries in Asia. 

One of the motivations for this essay is the misperception by many people that the practice is a religious one. That belief has led to unjustified religious intolerance against Muslims.

----------


## Esdra

Zo wordt eveneens door Moslims de Westerse cultuur en het Christendom /cq Jodendom vaak met elkaar verward !

ze zijn hooguit door elkaar beinvloed !

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Zo wordt eveneens door Moslims de Westerse cultuur en het Christendom /cq Jodendom vaak met elkaar verward !
> 
> !*


Mee eens. Dat komt deels doordat sommige naties van de Occident zich als judeo-christelijke naties profileren. E.g. "God bless this and that"

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Amlou_ 
> *Even voor de goede orde een wetenschappelijk quote:
> 
> FGM: A cultural not a religious practice:
> This mutilating operation is often associated mainly with the religion of Islam. This is incorrect. FGM is primarily a social practice, not a religious one. Female genital mutilation predated Islam. It originated in Africa and remains today a mainly African cultural practice. Some indicators of this are:
> 
> It is widely practiced in countries where the predominant religion is Christianity: Examples are Ethiopia and Kenya. 
> In multi-faith countries, it is often forced on girls whose families follow all faiths: Animism religions, Christianity, and Islam. For example, it is frequently practiced among both Muslims, Christians and Animists in Ethiopia, Eritrea, Sierra Leone, and Sudan. 3 
> FGM was once practiced by Ethiopian Jews (a.k.a. Beta Isreal; formerly known by the derogatory term "Falashas"). 9, 16, 17,19 This practiced was apparently discontinued some time ago. A pediatrician who works in the Beta Israel community claims that they no do not practice FGM in Israel. Also, their daughters who were born in Ethiopia were not mutilated. 22 
> ...


Waarde Amlou,

Dank voor je quote (graag bronvermelding). Zo kijk ik er ook tegenaan. De strekking van mijn berichtje is niet dat de Islam FGM voorschrijft, maar dat een Imam vanuit zijn moskee in Amsterdam drukwerkjes verspreidt waarin wordt opgeroepen tot FGM en achterstelling van de vrouw.
Een mogelijke uitweg uit dit soort achterlijke excessen is naar mijn mening het stimuleren en oprichten (als dat al niet gedaan is) van een degelijke Imam opleiding in Nederland waar tweede en derde generatie nederlandse islamieten kunnen worden opgeleid. 

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

Artikel uit Trouw van 21 april 2004, als je zoiets leest, begrijp je waarom ik hirshi ayaan een held vind. En dit is niet iets dat ik DE ISLAM verwijt, maar wel deze moskee met zijn geestelijk (gestoorde) leider.

Gids voor de moslim
door Lodewijk Dros
2004-04-21

Een modern standaardwerk, gekocht in de Amsterdamse El Tawheed moskee, roept op tot de gewapende heilige oorlog tegen ongelovigen, tot het slaan van vrouwen en executie van homoseksuelen en van moslims die de geloofswaarheden niet letterlijk nemen.


Bewapen je, beveelt 'De weg van de moslim' aan in het hoofdstuk 'De djihd. De heilige oorlog'. Het staat in deel drie van de serie 'De weg van de moslim' (de delen 1 en 2 gaan over geloof en religieuze praktijk). Moslims moeten zich in voorbereiding op de djihad met allerlei wapens uitrusten: 'De aanschaf van oorlogsmateriaal is een verplichting, evenals de djihd zelf'.

Het boek heeft in eerste instantie burgers van moslimstaten op het oog. Ze moeten zich 'bekwamen in de vechtkunst, niet slechts defensief, doch ook offensief, opdat het Woord van Allah het hoogste is en om rechtvaardigheid en zachtmoedigheid op aarde te verpreiden''. Want 'de Islam is altijd superieur'.

Kerkbouw is verboden. Bouw liever fabrieken voor het produceren van 'alle soorten wapens die er in de wereld gebruikt worden'. En probeer de nieuwste snufjes uit.

Bevindt de moslim zich onder 'ongelovig' bestuur -zoals in seculiere staten- dan 'is het de plicht van iedere groep moslims die voor de zaak van Allah wil strijden of onder invloed van een ongelovige vandaan wil komen' zich daartegen te verzetten.

Niet op eigen houtje: eerst moeten de broeders een vrome, bekwame leider kiezen. Dan kunnen ze 'zich organiseren, krachten bundelen, strijden met woorden, bezittingen en geweld' tot de overwinning is behaald, of het martelaarschap, dat is 'even wenselijk'. Waarna nogmaals benadrukt wordt, hoe belangrijk 'munitie en wapens' zijn. ,,Bereid alles voor om tegen hen te vechten, al het mogelijke aan gewapende krachten.''

Het boek 'De weg van de moslim' (Uitgeverij Project Dien (=geloof), Leiden) kochten we in de El Tawheed moskee in Amsterdam-West. Deze orthodoxe moskee is tegen elke vorm van religieuze vernieuwing en stelt zich tot doel een islamitische staat te vestigen, aldus 'Islamitische richtlijnen' (Uitgeverij El Tawheed, 2001). Dit boek vraagt om djihad tegen ongelovigen, mensen van het boek (joden en christenen) en communisten 'door middel van de ziel'. ,,Dat laatste betekent gewapende strijd'', verklaart arabist Hans Jansen. Het boek leert moslims dat 'het laatste uur' pas zal verschijnen als de strijd tegen de joden gestreden is. 'De moslims zullen hen doden.' Deze houding moet jong geleerd: 'Leer de kinderen om wraak te nemen'.

,,Betrouwbare boeken van Arabische geleerden'', zegt de verkoper over het stapeltje lectuur. Ook met 'Fatwas of muslim women' -waarover Trouw vorige week berichtte, vanwege de oproep tot vrouwenbesnijdenis die erin te vinden is- is niets mis, zegt de man bij het afrekenen. Inmiddels heeft El Tawheed officieel laten weten dat vrouwenbesnijdenis goede islamitische papieren heeft, maar in Nederland verboden is.

'De weg' is een standaardwerk, meldt vertaalster Jeanette Ploeger in de inleiding. Die kwalificatie gebruikt ook de Nederlandse bestelsite islam-boeken.nl. Het boek is, schrijft Ploeger, een 'gids voor de moslim', met voorschriften waaraan men zich heeft te houden. Ploeger ontwikkelde voor Project Dien ook islamitisch lesmateriaal voor de basisschool (groep 5-8).

Het origineel van 'De weg', in het Arabisch Minhaj El Muslim, is in 1964 voltooid door sjeik AboeBakr Djaber El Djezeri. Hij is nu rector magnificus van het Instituut van Hadieths in Medina, Saoedi-Arabi. Goed boek, zei de vriendelijke verkoper tussen de hijabs en djellaba's (hoofdoeken en gewaden): ,,Doctor, universiteit, Arabi.''

'De weg van de moslim' zwijgt over vrouwenbesnijdenis. Wel is het ook hier voor vrouwen verplicht ten allen tijde de seksuele behoefte van haar man te bevredigen, 'want dit is zijn recht'.

Of we nu 'Fatwas' erop naslaan, het lieve huwelijksgeschenkboekje 'Het bruidsgeschenk' (2003, Uitgeverij Noer, Delft) of 'De weg': het slaan van vrouwen is nodig, bijvoorbeeld bij opstandigheid en ongehoorzaamheid. Er wordt wel een grens gesteld. Zacht slaan mag, vindt 'Het bruidsgeschenk'. 'Fatwas' wil ernstig lichamelijk letsel voorkomen. En 'De weg' waarschuwt dat het geweld geen 'wreedheid' mag worden. En tweemaal vermeldt de richtlijn dat de man die zijn vrouw 'corrigeert' haar gezicht moet ontzien.

Scheiden is makkelijker voor de man dan voor de vrouw. Een van de gronden waarop hij zijn echtgenote mag verstoten, kenden we al uit 'Fatwas': als een vrouw ongeoorloofd het huis verlaat. Maar een man kan zijn zwangere vrouw ook een scheiding in het vooruitzicht stellen als het kind een meisje blijkt te zijn.

Op seks tussen ongehuwden staat 100 zweepslagen, buitenechtelijke seks is goed voor de doodstraf. Erger nog dan vreemdgaan is homoseksualiteit. Voor de voltrekking van het vonnis bestaan verschillende mogelijkheden: verbranden of stenigen. El Djezeri noemt een andere optie: grijp de homo's, zoek het hoogste gebouw uit, en gooi ze 'vanaf het terras met het hoofd naar beneden'.

In de buurt waar 'De weg' is gekocht, is dat geen uitzonderlijke opvatting, weet stadsdeelvoorzitter Henk van Waveren (PvdA): ,,Meer mensen dan mij lief is, denken er ook zo over'', zei hij eerder in Trouw, naar aanleiding van het boek 'Grote zonden' (Uitgeverij Noer) dat nog altijd te vinden is op een markt niet ver van de moskee. Het boek ontbreekt in de El Tawheed moskee. Maar de verkoper biedt aan het voor ons te bestellen.

De doodstraf staat ook op geloofsafval. Lukt het niet om de moslim die 'zijn geloof ontkent en vrijwillig jood, christen, athest of communist wordt' tot het ware geloof terug te brengen? 'Doodt hem!'. Ook wie niet alle geloofswaarheden letterlijk neemt, maar 'symbolisch behandelt', is een renegaat en moet dood.

,,Een zeer fundamentalistisch boek'', noemt Josien Folbert 'De weg'. De islamkenner van de Samen-op-wegkerken weet dat de El Tawheed moskee het boek in huis heeft. Gematigde moslima's vragen aan boekwinkels om dergelijke lectuur niet meer te verkopen, zegt Folbert. Of dat gaat lukken, is onduidelijk want ,,er is veel vraag naar onder Marokkanen''.

De Sowkerken raadden het boek aan ter kennismaking met de islam. Folbert onderneemt nu stappen om het van de literatuurlijst af te voeren.

Op het schap van de El Tawheedmoskee staan nog zeker tien exemplaren, schuin naast acht stuks 'Fatwas of muslim women'. Als het verboden wordt, dan halen wij het uit de schappen, zegt El Tawheed-imam El Shershaby. Het bestuur van de moskee benadrukt dat het op geen enkele manier oproept tot de djihad.

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door dina84_ 
> 
> waarom vindt je dit nou weer goed ? omdat hij ons uitscheld? Anti-islamieten zijn hier nou eenmaal om die reden ook niet welkom op deze site. ze gaan maar lekker naar www.joods.nl de fora [/B]


Ayaan stigmatiseerd de Islam inderdaad erg. Zij houd totaal geen rekening met de verschillende stromingen en de culturen van de landen zelf. (Afrika, Azie, Midden Oosten). Zoals zij het soms afspiegeld lijkt het wel een grote terroristenbende die hun vrouwen slaan en besnijden dat het een lieve lust is. 
Ik denk dat we moeten stoppen met het beeld van de Islamitische gemeenschap in Nederland. Die is zo divers dat ze er zelf niet in slagen om een delegatie af te vaardigen voor de politiek. Er is dus geen Islamitische gemeenschap als zodanig! Het hebben van hetzelfde geloof hoeft toch niet perse te betekenen dat je het dan altijd met elkaar eens bent, op dezelfde partijen moet stemmen, alles goed moet praten van elkaar, etc? Een eigen mening vormen is m.i. toch belangrijker?
Verder wil ik mij absoluut niet scharen onder de anti-islamieten. Daar waar de geloofsregels botsen met de democatie en/of onze grondwet geef ik onverwijld voorrang aan onze grondwet. Dat is voor mij de basis van onze maatschappij. Gelukkig kunnen de meeste Moslims zich daar ook in vinden. 
Het feit dat jij mensen verzoekt weg te gaan daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Discussieren doe je namelijk met tegenstanders, niet wegsturen! 
Het feit dat je jou tegenstander dan verwijst naar www.joods.nl kan ik niet bevatten. Waarom perse naar deze website? Kan je dat eens uitleggen?

----------


## Don Vito

Ze is een zakevrouw. Als de discussie ging over negers en niet over moslims dan had ze het heel anders aangepakt. Dan waren de negers degene die un vrouw sloegen etc etc.
DKomt er nog bovenop dat deze dame baalt omdat haar Kut is weggehaald. Het is frustrerens als je niet kan klaar komen en daar geef je iemand de sculd voor.
Kom op nou: Als een neger die slecht Nederlands spreekt, bij de VVD zit spreekt over Assimileren , dat neem je toch niet serieus?

----------


## Esdra

bovenstaand commentaar spreekt helemaal voor zichzelf en niet voor moslims iha, 

I presume ?

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *bovenstaand commentaar spreekt helemaal voor zichzelf en niet voor moslims iha, 
> 
> I presume ?*


Spreek jij namens jouw hele bevlokingsgroep?
Ik niet in ieder geval.

----------


## Esdra

je haalt vaak geloofsgroep 

versus 

etnische bevolkingsgroep cq. ras, sexuele gendervoorkeur, door elkaar !

Van de grote godsdiensten bevinden vooral het orthodoxe (geslachtelijke) jodendom, de (politieke) Islam en het kasten hindoeisme/budddhisme zich in de gevarenzone !


ook de (politieke) Islam, daar het, wanneer haar macht zich gevestigd heeft, nauwelijks andere geloofsstructuren toelaat (zie Iran, Afganistan Saudia etc, etc.). 

op (verkeerd kwaadaardig) geloof kun je, en moet je soms discrimineren,



op bevolking, sexuele vooorkeur of ras echter nooit !




op sexuele _praktijken_  kun je wel weer discrimineren !



homofilie kun je nooit discrimineren, want het is door G-d gegeven in de genen.




homosexualiteit en dan vooral een speciaal omschreven vorm weer wel.



In de bijbel wordt alleen uitspraak gedaan over de sexuele daad en dan nog in het bijzonder de onnatuurlijke onhygienische penetratie in het einde van het darmkanaal.

_mannen met mannen die gelijk vrouwen met mannen onnatuurlijke bijslaap hebben, is Hem een gruwel_

dit geldt dus ook voor mannen en vrouwen die een onnatuurlijke omgang hebben.

Er is hier heel duidelijk sprake van een gedragskeuze, inplaats van een genetisch stambomelijk feit !

----------


## Amlou

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Waarde Amlou,
> 
> Dank voor je quote (graag bronvermelding). Zo kijk ik er ook tegenaan. De strekking van mijn berichtje is niet dat de Islam FGM voorschrijft, maar dat een Imam vanuit zijn moskee in Amsterdam drukwerkjes verspreidt waarin wordt opgeroepen tot FGM en achterstelling van de vrouw.
> Een mogelijke uitweg uit dit soort achterlijke excessen is naar mijn mening het stimuleren en oprichten (als dat al niet gedaan is) van een degelijke Imam opleiding in Nederland waar tweede en derde generatie nederlandse islamieten kunnen worden opgeleid. 
> 
> dicksr*


Dicksr

Sorry voor het niet plaatsen van de bron. Het komt van HRW maar Amnesty Int en RT hebben eenzelfde publicaties.

Jij mag misschien begrijpen dat FGM geen sunnah praktijk is, maar mijn probleem met Hirschi Ali is dat zij doet voorkomen aan mensen die niet zo veel kennis hebben, alsof het wel het geval is. (Sigh dat is een lange zin)

Ik ken de masjid (moskee) waarover je spreekt niet. Ik hoorde er pas voor het eerst over op dit forum (Ik woon nog niet zo heel lang in Nederland). Eerlijk gezegd vind ik het ook een kwalijke zaak als inderdaad vrije interpretaties worden gepredikt. Er is geen enkele aya die vermeldt dat een man zijn vrouw door de kamer mag slaan. Integendeel, een man hoort zijn vrouw te beschermen tegen agressie.

Ik moet ook bekennen dat ik in Nederland niet naar de Masjid ga. Dat heeft te maken met het feit dat de masjids die ik hier heb gezien, er te veel sprake van segregatie is. Segregatie van ethniciteit en segregatie van gender. Ik vind dat die masjids in Nederland een drempel opwerpen. 

Bovendien is in mijn begrip een imam slechts een voorganger in het gebed. Er bestaat helemaal niet zoiets als een opleiding voor imam, opleiding voor een "rechtsgeleerde is iets heel anders. Imam is in de Islam officieel geen baan. Een rechtsgeleerde is dat wel, maar die hoeft niet per say een imam te zijn.

Mijns inziens is het probleem in sommige masjids het fenomeen van de gesalarieerde imam. Deze imam is dan niet meer onafhankelijk, maar wordt bezit van de gemeenschap en het is dan die gemeenschap die druk of macht uitoefent om wat voor reden dan ook. In voorkomende gevallen hebben zaken dan niets meer met islam te maken, maar met subcultuur en mentaliteit.

Wat ik hier wil zeggen is dat je om die reden geen school voor imam kunt gaan starten in Nederland.
Ik hoop dat ik het een beetje begrijpelijk heb kunnen formuleren.

----------


## sous

ik vertrouw het niet!ik vind het zo vreemd dat de laatste tijd (toevallig) vreemde dingen worden gevonden die de islam in een kwaad daglicht stellen!  :fuckit2: ik ben echt teleurgesteld in die mensen die de islam willen zwart maken zodat de onschuldige mensen(nederlanders marokanen niet/wel geloofige)nooit achter de waarheid zullen komen,want als ze die een maal weten ze geen steun in hun duivelse zaken krijgen!want hun weten ver.... goed dat de islam ontsettend veel respect voor vrouwen heeft en dat de islam anderen religies accepteerd dat is een van de eerste plichten voor de gelovigen(geloof in god,zijn boeken,zijn profeten)en als het gaat over de homo'swaarom praat de media niet over het cristendom????????of jodendom?(om mogen ze niet beledigt worden????????????.........

----------


## sous

en even voor degene die denken/ervan uitgaan dat de islam geen respect voor vrouwen heeft ik kan me niet herrineren dat ik een moslim slecht over zijn vrouw hoorde praten,en die ayaan die gaat met een cameraploeg naar een islamitiese school en vraagt een kleine meisje waarom zij niet tot gebed oproept terwijl haar (mannelijke)klasgenoot het wel mag waarom gaat ze niet naar een christelijke of joodse en daar vragen aan kleine meisjes vragen waarom ze geen priester of rabijn worden????zielig he zij word voor de vuile was gebruikt en denkt dat ze word geaccepteerd door de nederlenders(ik heb medelijden met haar)

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> 
> 
> Het feit dat jij mensen verzoekt weg te gaan daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Discussieren doe je namelijk met tegenstanders, niet wegsturen! 
> Het feit dat je jou tegenstander dan verwijst naar www.joods.nl kan ik niet bevatten. Waarom perse naar deze website? Kan je dat eens uitleggen? [/B]


ik had het over zijn scheldwoorden die horen hier niet, en idriss is een jood daarom deze site.

----------


## dina84

Een echte feministe is een moslimvrouw

(geschreven door Abdullah Haselhoef)

De laatste tijd proberen sommige politici over de ruggen van moslimvrouwen heen te scoren door hen voor te stellen als onmondige en domme vrouwen die onderdrukt worden door hun brute broers en vaders. Wil men deze broodnodige discussie helder en zuiver voeren dienen politici, 'witte' feministen maar zeer zeker ook moslims zich op de hoogte te stellen wat de Islam zelf zegt over bijvoorbeeld: vrouwenrechten, eerwraak, educatie, vrije partnerkeuze, maagdenvlies mythe, het orgasme, echtscheiding, 2e vrouw, politieke loopbaan, huishouding, bezit en de eigen achternaam 

Islam is niet hetzelfde als cultuur 
De wijze waarop sommige Afrikaanse moslims/christenen met hun geloof omgaan (bijvoorbeeld vrouwenbesnijdenissen) is anders dan de wijze waarop bijvoorbeeld Russische christenen/moslims met hun geloof omgaan. Zelfs een Zeeuwse Nederlandse gereformeerde gaat met zijn geloof niet hetzelfde om zoals een Bourgondische ingestelde Brabantse Katholiek en toch zijn zij beiden christenen.

Helaas is het zo dat het onrecht wat vrouwen wordt aangedaan door sommige moslims en andersgelovigen toegeschreven wordt aan de Islam. De sterke invloed van de middeleeuwse mediterrane cultuur, het gebrek aan algemene ontwikkeling en welvaart heeft zijn sporen achtergelaten in de wijze waarop sommige moslims uit armen landen denken over het recht van vrouwen.

Wat zeggen de bronnen van de Islam zelf over vrouwenrechten?
Er zijn twee bronnen te noemen waarop moslims hun theologische jurisprudentie op hebben ontwikkeld. Het eerste is de Koran, het woord van God wat via de aartsengel Grabril in 23 jaar tijd geopenbaard is aan de profeet Moehammed (vrede zij met hem). Het tweede zijn enige honderdduizenden Hadith, dit zijn uitspraken, gedragingen van de profeet Moehammed. Een moslim probeert in zijn/haar leven zo veel mogelijk zowel innerlijk als uiterlijk het voorbeeld van de profeet Moehammed vzmh na te volgen.

Eer- of bloedwraak 
De profeet Moehammed vzmh heeft dit verboden. Zelfs als iemand zijn vrouw zou betrappen op overspel dan heeft de echtgenoot op geen enkele manier het recht of excuus om zijn vrouw te vermoorden maar wordt het huwelijk ontbonden. (Koran hoofdstuk 24 vers 4 tot 20)

Recht op educatie 
Het eerste woord waarmee de openbaring van de Koran begon was 'Iqrah' wat betekent 'lees'. De vrouwen van de profeet gaven bijvoorbeeld les aan mannen over de Islam. Zo heeft de profeet vzmh gezegd over studeren en het zoeken naar kennis dat het een verplichting is voor mannen en vrouwen van hun wieg tot aan het graf.

Recht op vrije partnerkeuze 
De profeet Moehammed vzmh ontbond huwelijken die gesloten waren tegen de wil van de vrouw. Khadiyyah (r.a.) de eerste vrouw van de profeet was niet alleen 15 jaar ouder dan hij maar vroeg de profeet zelf ten huwelijk. Het recht op liefde en vrije partnerkeuze is essentieel in de Islam.

Het maagdenvlies mythe
Het maagdenvlies bestaat niet. Wat wel bestaat is een opstaand randje in de vagina wat mogelijkerwijze bij een vrouw kan gaan bloeden als zij voor het eerst intiem seksueel contact heeft EN zij daarbij gespannen of onvoldoende vooraf gestimuleerd is. De profeet vzmh heeft zelf het voorbeeld gegeven door te trouwen met een vrouw die geen maagd was.

Het recht op orgasme 
De profeet vzmh heeft gezegd dat mannen zich niet als een wilde ezel moeten storten op hun vrouw. Maar dat zij doormiddel van het creren van voorspel elkaar in de juiste stemming moeten brengen. En dat wanneer een man zijn hoogtepunt bereikt heeft hij zijn vrouw niet onbevredigd mag laten.

Het recht op echtscheiding 
Een vrouw kwam na de profeet vzmh en vertelde dat zij haar man verafschuwde en niet meer met hem wilde samenleven. De profeet ontbond het huwelijk.

Het recht op geen tweede vrouw 
In deze tijd dat presidenten aan sigarenseks met stagiairs doen en wethouders werkbezoeken aan tippelzones in praktijk brengen erkent de Islam de behoefte van mannen aan meer seks (99% van alle zedenmisdrijven gebeurt immers door mannen). Nochtans de behoefte van een man mag nooit ten koste gaan van het geluk van de 1e vrouw en het beschadigt hierdoor het vertrouwen van de vrouw in de zedigheid en kuisheid van haar man. Daarom dwingt de Islam mannen tot openheid van zaken en verlangens en geeft dus aan vrouwen hiermee automatisch het recht tot het beindigen van het huwelijk middels de rechter indien zij een tweede vrouw in het leven van manlief onacceptabel vinden.

Het recht op een politieke loopbaan 
Ondanks de 'voortrekkersrol' die Nederland zou vervullen op het gebied van vrouwenemancipatie is er nog een lange weg te gaan voordat wij een vrouwelijke minister-president zullen hebben. Islamitische landen als Pakistan, Turkije en Indonesi zijn in dit geval een voorbeeld voor o.a. Nederland, Belgi en de VS.

Het recht op hulp in de huishouding 
De profeet Moehammed vzmh gaf het goede voorbeeld aan mannen door zijn eigen hemden te herstellen. Het huishouden is geen plicht voor de vrouw maar de man dient zorg te dragen dat het huishouden gebeurt. Evenmin is het zogen van een kind geen verplichting voor de vrouw. Het feit dat een vrouw kookt, zorgt voor de kinderen en echtgenoot is geen religieuze verplichting maar louter goedheid van haar.

Recht op bezit 
Al het bezit van een vrouw, haar geld en hetgeen wat zij nog zal verdienen blijft ten allen tijde haar eigendom en is onvervreemdbaar. De man is verplicht om voor de vrouw te zorgen ook al verdient hij minder dan zij. Vanzelfsprekend mag een vrouw vanuit haar goedheid geld aan haar man geven, maar dit kan slechts op vrijwillige basis. Dit verklaart ook het verschil in het erfrecht. Het erfdeel wat een man ontvangt dient hij te delen met zijn gezin. Het erfdeel wat een vrouw ontvangt is voor haar alleen.

Recht op eigen achternaam 
De naam die je als vrouw krijgt van je ouders is een deel van je identiteit. Het opgeven van je eigennaam is het opgeven van een deel van je identiteit. Islamitische vrouwen hebben het recht om hun eigen naam te blijven voeren nadat zij getrouwd zijn.

Recht op een nieuwe start na echtscheiding 
Bij een echtscheiding waar kinderen vaak de dupe van worden neemt in het westen de moeder vaak de zorg voor de kinderen over. Vaders beginnen een nieuw leven en proberen te vaak onder hun financile zorgplicht onderuit te komen. In de Islam gaan de kinderen na hun 7e levensjaar naar de vader die vervolgens volledig verantwoordelijk gesteld wordt voor de zorg van de kinderen. Dit stelt de vrouw in de gelegenheid om veel makkelijker (zonder kinderen) een nieuw leven op te bouwen eventueel met een nieuwe levenspartner. De penibele financile situatie waarin een grote groep bijstandsmoeders leven is extra schrijnende vergeleken met dat van de gescheiden vrolijk 'alleen' verder levende ex-man.

Conclusie 
Het feit dat er elke dag auto ongelukken gebeuren betekent niet dat men alle verkeersregels en verkeersborden moet afschaffen. Het feit dat er verkeersslachtoffers vallen heeft in veel gevallen te maken onbekendheid met de verkeersregels, het niet nakomen van deze verkeersregels of roekeloos rijgedrag.

Zo is het ook wat betreft met de rechten die Islamitische vrouwen hebben. Deze regels en adviezen worden niet na geleefd door onbekendheid, luiheid en soms zelfs wreedheid van sommige mannen. Wil men iets doen aan de rechten van moslimvrouwen dan dienen moslims hand in eigen boezem te steken en te kiezen voor het geloof en soms tegen de cultuur welke vrouwen onderdrukt.

Wil men werkelijk de positie van moslimvrouwen veranderen dan is het meest belangrijkste dat andersgelovigen het valse superioriteitsgevoel wat sommigen van hen uiten via hoogmoed, arrogantie en meewarige blikken achterwege laten. En Islamitische vrouwen met of zonder hoofddoek respectvol te accepteren als gelijkwaardig en hen dezelfde kansen en mogelijkheden te geven op de arbeidsmarkt en onderwijs zonder dat zij een deel van haar identiteit hiervoor hoeven op te geven.

Abdullah Haselhoef

----------


## dina84

Doodstraf op overspel in de Islam?

Geschreven door: Abdullah Haselhoef

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moslims dienen in Nederland de Nederlandse wet en de democratische rechtstaat waarin allen ongeacht geloof, sekse, geaardheid of geslacht, voor de wet gelijk zijn te erkennen en hier overeenkomstig na te handelen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sommige moslims die uit eerwraak hun vrouwen vermoorden, beroepen zich op de Islam. Dit is echter een grove leugen. De profeet Moehammed, vrede zij met hem, heeft het volgende hierover gezegd:

"Hilal bin Umaiya beschuldigde zijn vrouw van het hebben van een buitenechtelijke seksuele relatie met Sharik bin Sahma, hij zei dit met eigen ogen te hebben gezien en gehoord. De profeet zei tegen Hilal: "Breng jouw 4 getuigen of jij krijgt 80 slagen op je rug, (wegens een beschuldiging van iemands eer, die je niet kan onderbouwen) op basis van de volgende Koran vers:

Hoofdstuk 24:4. "En zij, die kuise vrouwen beschuldigen en geen vier getuigen brengen - geselt hen met tachtig slagen en aanvaardt hun getuigenis nooit meer, want dezen zijn overtreders".

Hilal zei: "Oh Boodschapper van Allah, als iemand een man over zijn vrouw zag liggen, zou hij dan op zoek gaan naar getuigen? De profeet bleef herhalen, of je brengt 4 getuigen of jij krijgt de voorgeschreven straf op je rug. " Toen werd de volgende Koran vers geopenbaard.

Hoofdstuk 24.6. "En betreffende degenen die hun vrouwen beschuldigen en die buiten zich geen getuigen hebben, - laat ieder hunner vier maal in de naam van Allah zweren dat hij voorzeker de waarheid spreekt. 7. En de vijfde maal zal hij zeggen: dat Allah's vloek op hem ruste als hij tot de leugenaars behoort. 8. Maar het zal de straf van haar afwenden indien zij viermaal in de naam van Allah getuigt en zegt, dat hij tot de leugenaars behoort. 9. En de vijfde maal zal zij zeggen: dat de toorn van Allah over haar zij als hij (haar man) de waarheid spreekt. 10. En ware het niet door Allah's genade en Zijn barmhartigheid voor u (dan waart gij verloren gegaan). Voorzeker Allah is Berouwaanvaardend, Alwijs".

De profeet liet de echtgenote halen. Hilal werd gevraagd om 5x te zweren in de naam van God. De profeet zei: "Allah weet dat n van jullie, een leugenaar is, zo wil n van jullie berouw tonen? Toen stond de vrouw op en zwoor 4x. Toen zij de 5e x wilde zweren, stopte de mensen haar en zeiden als je nog een 5e keer gaat zweren, zul je zeer zeker Gods vloek over je afroepen als je schuldig bent. Zij aarzelde, zoveel dat wij dachten dat zij zou stoppen. Maar toen zij ze:"Ik wil mijn familie-eer niet beschamen en zwoor voor de 5e keer dat zij de waarheid sprak.

De profeet zei: Als zij bevalt van een kind met zwarten ogen, met grote heupen en dan is het Sharik bin Sham's kind. Later beval de vrouw van een kind wat er precies zo uit zag als de profeet had beschreven. Waarop de profeet zei: "Als deze zaak niet door geregeld was door de wetten van God, dan zou ik haar streng straffen."( Sahih
Al-Bukhari Hadith, Hadith 6.271 overleverd door Ibn Abbas)

Op basis van bovenstaande uitspraken van de profeet kun je dus begrijpen dat:

1) Overspel maar ook Eerwraak, bloedwraak zijn volgens de Islam ABSOLUUT verboden is.
2) Dat de getuigenis van de vrouw, in deze zaak volledig gelijk is aan dat van de man.
3) Dat achteraf VEROORDELEN op basis van 'nieuw' verkregen bewijs (de bevalling of in analogie een video film, medische onderzoeken, o.i.d.) mijn inziens niet gebruikt mogen worden.

Waarom ?
A) Het islamitisch rechtssysteem is een zeer diep psychologisch en spiritueel rechtssysteem. Een voorbeeld voor spiritualiteit is dat het essentile van een boom nl. de wortels niet zichtbaar zijn. Echter zonder wortels is een boom gedoemd te verdwijnen. Zo ook met het islamitisch rechtssysteem, kijk niet alleen naar hetgeen wat zichtbaar is.

B) Door de nadruk te leggen op 4 getuigen -die nooit gelogen hebben- is dit een hypothetische straf. Bedoelt om kwaadwillende lasteraars te straffen met 80 stokslagen als zij hun 'getuigenis' niet kunnen waarmaken. En hiermee de goede naam, eer en de stabiliteit van het familieverband aantasten.

C) (Homo)seksualiteit is ten allen tijde een priv aangelegenheid. Is iets waar anderen mensen zich buiten dienen te houden. De nadruk op 4 getuigen is de nadruk dat seksuele intimiteit niemand iets aangaat behalve de betrokken personen zelf.

D) Als Islam werkelijk erop uit zou zijn om een heksenjacht te openen op buitenechtelijke actieve (homo)seksuelen dan had zij kunnen volstaan met 1 getuige. Zoals bij een verkrachting de getuigenis van slechts 1 verkrachtte vrouw voldoende is om de dader ter dood te veroordelen.

E) Overspel verboden is omdat het kan leiden tot het ontwrichten van complete gezinnen. Het gevoel van zekerheid en vertrouwen binnen relaties aantast. Negatieve gevoelens als haat, verdriet, rancunes en depressies worden opgewekt. Kinderen vaak het slachtoffer worden als ouders vanwege overspel uit elkaar gaan.

Maar ondanks al deze slechte gevolgen van overspel; wordt door de onmogelijkheid van 4 getuigen die de daad van penetratie gezien moeten hebben, overspel overgelaten in de handen van God en niet in de handen van mensen.

Abdullah Haselhoef

----------


## Esdra

Bedankt voor uw goede aanwijzingen meneer Abdul Hazelhoef


u bent een goed Jood/Christen/Moslim en bovenal mens !

----------


## Esdra

Laat mij u zeggen wat ik van de 3 in 1 godsdienst vind !


De Joodse G-d van toen is de Christelijke G-d van nu !


het jodendom is vooral profetisch en niet wereldverkondigend (imperialistisch) van aard,

het christendom en de islam zijn dat wel !



de huidige orthodoxe jood is als het monument van G-d's uitgekomen profetie te beschouwen, waarin zijn uitverkoren volk (de joden) hem niet zouden herkennen !

De Joodse geschiedenis dient als G-dsbewijs !


Gelijk het orthodoxe jodendom Jezus ontkent, onkent de Islam het jodendom.


Het uitverkoren volk ontkennen is echter net zo ontkennend als het niet erkennen van de uitverkoren Mensenzoon Jezus, 
de tijdelijke lichamelijk afgeleide van G-D, de Messias, die als een jonge loot uit de Joodse schoot van Maria zou opkomen,

hetgeen ook is gebeurd !


Voor deze bewijsvoering heeft zowel Jezus (de Herder) als het (geestelijke) Joodse volk (zijn schapen) enorm moeten lijden !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Laat mij u zeggen wat ik van de 3 in 1 godsdienst vind !
> 
> 
> De Joodse G-d van toen is de Christelijke G-d van nu !
> 
> 
> het jodendom is vooral profetisch en niet wereldverkondigend (imperialistisch) van aard,
> 
> ...


Kom op nou het uitverkoren volk!!!
En de rest van de werld dan?
Jezus was toch voor ieders zonden gestorven?

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Amlou_ 
> *Dicksr
> 
> Sorry voor het niet plaatsen van de bron. Het komt van HRW maar Amnesty Int en RT hebben eenzelfde publicaties.
> 
> Jij mag misschien begrijpen dat FGM geen sunnah praktijk is, maar mijn probleem met Hirschi Ali is dat zij doet voorkomen aan mensen die niet zo veel kennis hebben, alsof het wel het geval is. (Sigh dat is een lange zin)
> 
> Ik ken de masjid (moskee) waarover je spreekt niet. Ik hoorde er pas voor het eerst over op dit forum (Ik woon nog niet zo heel lang in Nederland). Eerlijk gezegd vind ik het ook een kwalijke zaak als inderdaad vrije interpretaties worden gepredikt. Er is geen enkele aya die vermeldt dat een man zijn vrouw door de kamer mag slaan. Integendeel, een man hoort zijn vrouw te beschermen tegen agressie.
> 
> ...


Waarde Amlou,

Dank voor je reactie en informatie. Het onderscheid dat je aangeeft tussen imam en "rechtsgeleerde" (aya?) kende ik niet. Het verklaart wel veel. Ik begrijp dus dat een (zelfbenoemde) imam, zonder noodzakelijke / werkelijke kennis van de lslam, daar zijn eigen interpretatie aan kan geven. Een interpretatie die, zoals je terecht opmerkt, gekleurd kan zijn door zijn broodheren.

Is het nu zo dat de islamitische gemeenschap in al zijn schakeringen het onderscheid wat jij hier noemt ook werkelijk maakt. Of is het wellicht mogelijk dat minder ontwikkelde / opgeleide moslims dat onderscheid niet kennen en maken en de uitspraken van de imam aannemen als de enige waarheid?

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

Waarde Dinah,

Nu eens een genuanceerde bijdrage via de quotes van Haselhoef die jij instuurde. 

Mij hebben ze in iede geval extra gesterkt in mijn overtuiging dat velen met de schrift op de loop gaan (joden, christenen en islamieten) en die uitleggen voor hun eigen doeleinden.

Als wij met elkaar kunnen praten en discussieren op basis van het respect en de waardigheid zoals die in de quotes van Haselhoef naar voren komen, dan is het veronderstelde probleem eigenlijk niet bestaand.

dicksr

----------


## Esdra

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Kom op nou het uitverkoren volk!!!
> En de rest van de werld dan?
> Jezus was toch voor ieders zonden gestorven?*


tuurlijk !


dat wil niet zeggen dat de joden niet uitverkoren zijn,

om twee redenen:


Mozes 

en de geboorte van Jezus in hun midden !


overigens geestelijk uitverkoren (jood) kan iedereen worden !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *tuurlijk !
> 
> 
> dat wil niet zeggen dat de joden niet uitverkoren zijn,
> 
> om twee redenen:
> 
> 
> ...


En wat maakt hen dan specialer dan de rest?
Het Jodendom is een arrogante godsdienst, waaruit blijkt dat het niet is wat de beleiders van het jodendom ons willen doen geloven.
Joden staan er om bekend graag in de slachtoffersrol te kruipen, als degene die zijn weggepest uit hun eigen land, werden aangezien en berecht als heksen en pest veroozakers, uitgeroeid door H.itler en nu lastig gevallen door de Palestijnen.
Maar sla je eens wat passages open van wat er in de Torah staat dan schrik je je rot, niet Joden zijn dieren en zelfs minder waard dan dat.
En als je dan geen dier wilt zijn en Jood wilt worden kan dat ook weer niet. Want Jood wordt je niet , je wordt zo geboren!! Hoe hoog kan je je zelf verheffen? Net als het kaste systeem in India, De joden aan Top en ver daaronder de rest van de wereld. Het frappante is dan dat het voor altijd zo blijft. Wil je dan wel in dienst van God leven dan moet het maar op een andere manier, want het Joodse geloof is te speciaal om je er bij aan te sluiten als buitenstaander. Joods bloed mag niet vermengd worden?!
Met deze denkwijze wek je het idee dat je geen religie bent maar een ras, maar dat hebben de Joden de laatste deccenia goed weten uit te spelen. Haar arrogantie blijkt uit dat Calimero spelletje dat ze speelt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *En wat maakt hen dan specialer dan de rest?
> Het Jodendom is een arrogante godsdienst, waaruit blijkt dat het niet is wat de beleiders van het jodendom ons willen doen geloven.
> Joden staan er om bekend graag in de slachtoffersrol te kruipen, als degene die zijn weggepest uit hun eigen land, werden aangezien en berecht als heksen en pest veroozakers, uitgeroeid door H.itler en nu lastig gevallen door de Palestijnen.
> Maar sla je eens wat passages open van wat er in de Torah staat dan schrik je je rot, niet Joden zijn dieren en zelfs minder waard dan dat.
> En als je dan geen dier wilt zijn en Jood wilt worden kan dat ook weer niet. Want Jood wordt je niet , je wordt zo geboren!! Hoe hoog kan je je zelf verheffen? Net als het kaste systeem in India, De joden aan Top en ver daaronder de rest van de wereld. Het frappante is dan dat het voor altijd zo blijft. Wil je dan wel in dienst van God leven dan moet het maar op een andere manier, want het Joodse geloof is te speciaal om je er bij aan te sluiten als buitenstaander. Joods bloed mag niet vermengd worden?!
> Met deze denkwijze wek je het idee dat je geen religie bent maar een ras, maar dat hebben de Joden de laatste deccenia goed weten uit te spelen. Haar arrogantie blijkt uit dat Calimero spelletje dat ze speelt.*


Als je de Bijbel (oude testament), Koran of Torah leest dan kom je inderdaad barbaarse passages tegen die er niet om liegen. Vaak zijn deze passages ook precies die delen van de genoemde boeken waar de extremisten/orthodoxen zich op baseren. Ook daar hoef je niet aan te komen met een partner van een ander geloof. Bloed vermengen noemde jij dat. Ieder zichzelf respecterend land zou m.i. een grondwet moeten hebben waarin zulke praktijken verboden worden. Het is namelijk discriminatie in zijn puurste vorm!
Gelukkig beleiden de meeste mensen hun godsdienst niet op deze manier. Het zou dan ook van meer kennis en nuance getuigen als je voortaan zou spreken over orthodoxe Joden i.p.v. de Joden in het algemeen.
Als ik het goed gelezen heb antwoorde jij een paar berichten terug aan iemand, dat jij niet NAMENS een hele bevolkingsgroep reageerde, doe dat dan ook niet OVER een hele bevolkingsgroep.
Er gaan hier al genoeg discussies de mist in over "de Marokkanen", "de Nederlanders", "de Joden", etc.

----------


## Esdra

volgens het liberale jodendom kan iedereen (na veel studie en oefening en inleving van de rituelen) joods worden, ongeacht afkomst !



het huidige orthodoxe jodendom, waarin afkomst wel van belang is, dient alleen nog als geschiedkundig Monument van 

_G-d's Waarheid die uit het stof piept_  !

Isaija 29


Jeruzalem belegerd en bevrijd 

_ 1 Wee Aril, 

de stad waar David zijn tenten opsloeg.

Dat het ene jaar bij het andere mag aansluiten,

en de kringloop van de feesten zal voortduren.

2 Eens drijf Ik Aril zo in het nauw,

dat het vol klagen en kermen zal zijn.

Dan zal het voor Mij een Aril zijn, een offeraltaar.

3 Van alle kanten beleger Ik u;

met voorposten sluit Ik u in

en werp Ik wallen tegen u op.

4 Dan komt uw spreken diep uit de aarde

en klinkt uw woord gedempt uit het stof;

uw stem komt uit de aarde als die van de geest van een dode;

uw woord klinkt piepend uit het stof .
_

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *volgens het liberale jodendom kan iedereen (na veel studie en oefening en inleving van de rituelen) joods worden, ongeacht afkomst !
> 
> 
> 
> het huidige orthodoxe jodendom, waarin afkomst wel van belang is, dient alleen nog als geschiedkundig Monument van 
> 
> G-d's Waarheid die uit het stof piept  !
> 
> ...


Alles kan je liberaliseren, Groenlinks kan zelfs een paard in de fractie als het moet voor de bevordering van de dieren bescherming. Het gaat om wat er in de oorspronkelijke documenten staat en dat liegt er niet om.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Alles kan je liberaliseren, Groenlinks kan zelfs een paard in de fractie als het moet voor de bevordering van de dieren bescherming. Het gaat om wat er in de oorspronkelijke documenten staat en dat liegt er niet om.*


Daar gaat het nu juist NIET om. Waarom blijf je daar op hameren? Dat doen alleen de extremisten en orthodoxen. Gebleken is toch dat het overgrote deel van de gelovigen in alle redelijkheid hun geloof beleiden?

----------


## Esdra

Jezus, de Bruidegom van Jerusjalaihem.


Dat is wat Christenen geloven.


Jezus heeft volgens het joodse geloof nooit bestaan.


Jezus was volgens Mohammed een gewone Profeet, maar Hij was voor hem ook de Messias.
Weliswaar met een totaal on-Aramese naam, Isa en een totaal andere betekenis dan die van Christus.
Niet de Jezus ter vergeving van de schuld als offer aan de mens, maar een Isa ter wraking van de mens, zijn schepping.
De voorspelde omgekeerde Christus.

Voor de Joden was het niet langer noodzakelijk en houdbaar om het enige uitverkoren herdersvolk op aarde te zijn voor Jawe. Zij zijn altijd onderwerp van pijniging geweest met uitwendige vijanden, woeste en ruwe volkeren in de omgeving, tot op de dag van vandaag eigenlijk.

Vandaar de komst, het lijden, het strerven, de opstanding, de herrijzenis en de wederkomst van de Mensenzoon Jezus, het vleesgeworden Woord, als volmaakte tweede Adam het evenbeeld van G-d.

Iedereen kan nu zonder omhaal geestelijk uitverkoren Jood zijn, een nieuwgeboren mensenzoon in de Geest van G-d!

Jezus ontstamde en ontsloot het Jodendom voor alle volkeren, Hij _verseculariseerde_  het monothestische geloof op aarde: 

Via het traditionele kasten-Jodendom, door de richter Esra in opdracht van de Zaruthustrischse Koning Cores van Perzi (door G-d een uitverkorene genoemd) teruggebracht naar Jeruzalem met strikte voorschriften aangaande afstamming, tot aan het nieuwe monotheistisch geestelijk Jodendom van na Jezus, liep de geschiedenis van G-d (Ik die zal zijn wie ik zal zijn) en de mens.

het jodendom werd door de lichamelijke afgeleide van G-d zelf Christus, vereeuwigd, verwereldlijkt tot het geestelijk Jodenom, het Christendom van nu !






In die zin zijn de volgende 2700 jaar oude woorden uit het OT illustratief:


volgens het liberale jodendom kan iedereen (na veel studie en oefening en inleving van de rituelen) joods worden, ongeacht afkomst !



het huidige orthodoxe jodendom, waarin afkomst wel van belang is, dient alleen nog als geschiedkundig Monument van 

_G-d's Waarheid die uit het stof piept_  !

Isaija 29


Jeruzalem belegerd en bevrijd 

_ 1 Wee Aril, 

de stad waar David zijn tenten opsloeg.

Dat het ene jaar bij het andere mag aansluiten,

en de kringloop van de feesten zal voortduren.

2 Eens drijf Ik Aril zo in het nauw,

dat het vol klagen en kermen zal zijn.

Dan zal het voor Mij een Aril zijn, een offeraltaar.

3 Van alle kanten beleger Ik u;

met voorposten sluit Ik u in

en werp Ik wallen tegen u op.

4 Dan komt uw spreken diep uit de aarde

en klinkt uw woord gedempt uit het stof;

uw stem komt uit de aarde als die van de geest van een dode;

uw woord klinkt piepend uit het stof .
_






want inplaats dat wij naar onze Oorsprong en afstamming moeten gaan voor onze eeuwige redding van bestaan, kwam en komt de Oorprong en eeuwige Afstamming naar ons!

_''want G-d Zelf zal in de vorm van de gezalfde MensenZoon Jezus de voorspelde Christus (Messias) komen, om onder de mensen voor eeuwig tent te houden

en religie zal niet meer zijn !''_

----------


## Don Vito

Ik ben nog steeds niet overtuigd, weet je waarom?
Je verwijst naar boeken waar ik niet in geloof....

----------


## Esdra

dat zou ik dan maar is gaan proberen,

maar doe het in je eigen tempo,


100% G-d's bewijs bestaat gewoon nog niet, dat is een illusie

zelfs in de wiskunde is 100 % bewijs nog maar 99,99999999999 %, aanwijzing en dan ook nog vaak soms.
(geintje)


goede aanwijzingen daarentegen voor de echte G-d zijn er dus te over !!

Oude geschriften die je natuurlijke menselijk gevoel en je natuurlijke menselijk verstand lijken te bevestigen.

want het wel of niet aannemen van iets op ons natuurlijke gevoel en verstand is het enige wat we hebben.

maar omdat van G-d's evenbeeld geschapen zijn mogen we best op haar natuur afgaan, met verstand en gevoel.


Kijk verder, Islam en Meer

_onderzoekt en behoudt het goede_ 

zei Jezus !!


I will pray for you !

Heer van het (goede) leven (Don Vito)

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *dat zou ik dan maar is gaan proberen,
> 
> maar doe het in je eigen tempo,
> 
> 
> 100% G-d's bewijs bestaat gewoon nog niet, dat is een illusie
> 
> zelfs in de wiskunde is 100 % bewijs nog maar 99,99999999999 %, aanwijzing en dan ook nog vaak soms.
> ...


Dat God bestaat twijfel ik niet aan, ik ben nog steeds niet overtuigd dat de Joden het uitverkoren volk zijn.

----------


## Esdra

Jij kunt ook uitverkoren (geestelijk) jood worden Don Vito net als een moslim denkt uitverkoren te zijn!


Want je bent toch met me eens dat een moslim zich toch ook uitverkoren voelt voor zijn allah ?

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Jij kunt ook uitverkoren (geestelijk) jood worden Don Vito net als een moslim denkt uitverkoren te zijn!
> 
> 
> Want je bent toch met me eens dat een moslim zich toch ook uitverkoren voelt voor zijn allah ?*


Dat heeft een hindoe, boedhist, Aboriginal en Caveman ook met zijn religie. 
Maar ik heb het over de Joodse uitverkorenheid en de wijze hoe daar over gedacht wordt. Dan vooral over de niet Joden.

----------


## Esdra

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Dat heeft een hindoe, boedhist, Aboriginal en Caveman ook met zijn religie. 
> Maar ik heb het over de Joodse uitverkorenheid en de wijze hoe daar over gedacht wordt. Dan vooral over de niet Joden.*



Kun je wat specifieker zijn, Don Vito !


Want geloofgemeenschappen kunnen zichzelf dus uitverkoren noemen.

vooral in Israel is de joodse geloofsgroep beducht op die van de islam, omdat in de islam uiteindelijk _de struik waarachter de jood zich verstopt heeft, hem zal verraden voor de moslim, om de jood te doden !!!!!!!_

en uiteindelijk wordt met de jood in extentie elke niet-moslim bedoeld, wees eerlijk !

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Dat heeft een hindoe, boedhist, Aboriginal en Caveman ook met zijn religie. 
> Maar ik heb het over de Joodse uitverkorenheid en de wijze hoe daar over gedacht wordt. Dan vooral over de niet Joden.*


je hebt wel gelijk, iedereen gelooft dat hij de uitverkoren volk is maar bij joden is het anders.
ik heb gehoord dat zelfs sommige christenen geloven en denken dat joden uitverkoren zijn. raar is dat. joden willen dat anderen hun als uitverkorenen erkenen.


zo heb je niet alleen kafirs (ongelovigen) maar ook gojim(niet -joden).



zo heeft iedereen een naam voor de andere groep. ik ben waarscheinlijk dus ook een ongelovige voor andere godsdiensten, maar zo wat.







> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> [B
> 
> vooral in Israel is de joodse geloofsgroep beducht op die van de islam, omdat in de islam uiteindelijk _de struik waarachter de jood zich verstopt heeft, hem zal verraden voor de moslim, om de jood te doden !!!!!!!_
> 
> [/B]


is dat niet wat joden geloven daarom planten ze een bepaalde struik (ik weet even niet meer hoe het heet, misschien weet esdra het wel) in israel die zou volgens hen niet praten? daarom halen ze ook onze olijfbomen weg.
Heb ik gehoord van een jood uit haifa (mijn geboortestad) . 





--------
am palestina chai.





maar we hadden het niet over het jodendom. maar over ayaan mijn antwoord is eigenlijk heel simpel, iedereen neemt ayaan serieus en gelooft haar dat ik onderdrukt wordt, als zij zo graag dat willen geloven dan doen ze maar ik voel me niet aangesproken en ik hoef ook niet de hele tijd te vertellen dat ik niet onderdrukt ben omdat ze dat niet willen horen. waarom maken we onszelf dan druk laat ze toch kletsen.



laatst vroeg iemand aan mij wat ik ervan vind dat ayaan een held wordt genoemd. ik zei: ze is in ieder geval niet mijn held.  :ego:

----------


## Esdra

de waarheid die Ayaan moet vertellen is zo prangend dat ze haar leven ervoor in de waagschaal wil en durft te leggen !



niet door zich regelrecht en zeker pijnloos in een bus floep de hemel in te ploppen, met collateral damage als doel (veel schroot en roestige spijkers in de gordel), nee dat noemen gewone mensen 

*lafheid* !

maar juist door het ongewisse en gevaarlijke waarheidspad te kiezen waar je wel eens in een bijzonder onplezierige hinderlaag kunt belanden en pijnlijk je dood zou kunnen vinden, 
die ongewisheid van wat en hoe aangaan, 

dat is *heldendom*  !!!!



to defy and define the laws of tradition,

is a crusade only of the brave !

----------


## Fnuist

zij hoeft zich niet te vermommen met een bivakmuts.


want zij durft voor haar waarheid herkenbaar (als soldaat) met open vizier te strijden, inplaats van met een bivakmuts op je Kalasjnikov leeg te schieten met je mede bivakmutsen ! !!

dan ben je pas een laffe muts !

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Fnuist_ 
> *zij hoeft zich niet te vermommen met een bivakmuts.
> 
> 
> want zij durft voor haar waarheid herkenbaar (als soldaat) met open vizier te strijden, inplaats van met een bivakmuts op je Kalasjnikov leeg te schieten met je mede bivakmutsen ! !!
> 
> dan ben je pas een laffe muts !*


Er is een groot verschil tussen media geilheid en oprechte bedoelingen om wat te veranderen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *Kun je wat specifieker zijn, Don Vito !
> 
> 
> Want geloofgemeenschappen kunnen zichzelf dus uitverkoren noemen.
> 
> vooral in Israel is de joodse geloofsgroep beducht op die van de islam, omdat in de islam uiteindelijk de struik waarachter de jood zich verstopt heeft, hem zal verraden voor de moslim, om de jood te doden !!!!!!!
> 
> en uiteindelijk wordt met de jood in extentie elke niet-moslim bedoeld, wees eerlijk !*


Het verschil alleen is dat ik geen Jood kan worden en jij wel een moslim. Als ik mijn religies als de religie van geloof God profileer, en wij allen zijn mensen gemaakt door God, dan moet mijn religieook een de kans gevenomzich bij de waareid aan tesluiten. Ik kan geenJood worden. En ook alwordt ik Jood, ik heb gehoord in Israel dat de Joden uit Europa neer kijken op deJoden Uit Noord Afrika, terwijl de Eurepeanen vermoordt en verkracht ware, warenzij degenedieinrijkdom leefden. En nogkijken zijophen neer. Dat isonderlingal zo,laat staanvoorbuitenstaanders.

----------


## Fnuist

jij kunt liberaal jood worden zonder joodse afstamming, maar ook mag je geestelijk jood, of met andere woorden, christen worden !


hoe kom je trouwens aan dat lage vooringenomen beeld van de jood i.h.a, t'zijn best aardige mensen hoor, hoewel de orthodoxen mij net zo irritant op de zenuwen werken als de fundamentalistische Mollah's en Aya_over_tollah's, in de islam !


Want de wereld heeft veel aan hen te danken, wetenschappelijk en cultureel gezien !

het waren joodse dokters die naast Koemeini stonden !!


(zou die daarom misschien ...... ?)

de wereld heeft veel aan hen te danken.

----------


## Esdra

orthodoxe joden hebben misschien wel iets aanstootgevends, 

maar *nooit zullen zij dodelijke fatwa's afgeven !!* 



De huidige orthodoxe jood moet je zien als geschiedkundig Monument van het toemalige volk van G-d.

Meer niet, nou medunkt, 

minder niet,

als een soort Heilige lands(volk)-stichting !

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Er is een groot verschil tussen media geilheid en oprechte bedoelingen om wat te veranderen.*


Het is nogal aanmatigend om in een zin de oprechte bedoelingen van de een (ayaan) neer te sabelen als mediageilheid en die van de ander (met bivakmuts en kalasnikov) te zegenen als kennelijk gerechtvaardigd om 'wat' te veranderen. 

Als je nu als vertrekpunt neemt dat ieders intentie oprecht is, blijft de vraag of het doel de middelen rechtvaardigt.

De eerste vraag is dan: wat is dat doel? In het geval van Ayaan lijkt dat redelijk nauwkeurig te zijn omschreven. In het geval van die bivakmuts (maar ook van die gevechtshelikopter die op afstand met raketten liquideert) lijkt dat een redelijk onnauwkeurig en behoorlijk redeloos ongenoegen met de eigen situatie dat door een stelletje meer of minder ideologisch of religieus gedreven fanatiekelingen wordt uitgebuit.

De tweede vraag, de oorspronkelijke, is: heiligt het doel de middelen? 
Om hier een antwoord op te geven is het van belang je af te vragen wat de consequentie zal zijn van ja of nee als antwoord. Hierin past geen nuance! Het is wel zo of het is niet zo. Soms wel of soms niet is geen antwoord.
Neem je jezelf serieus in die afweging, dan kan het antwoord niet anders zijn dan: NEEN! 

Terug naar de issue: Met de oprechte bedoeling een verschil te realiseren en daarbij, niet anoniem, gebruik maken van democratische wegen en daarin ondanks bedreigingen consequent te zijn, is waarlijk heldendom.

Met de oprechte bedoeling een verschil te realiseren en daarbij, anoniem, gebruik maken van terreur, is waarlijk dom. 

Je beroepen op uitspraken van de profeet die 130 jaar na zijn dood uit overlevering zijn opgeschreven om die daden te rechtvaardigen is niet alleen dom, maar ronduit misdadig en doet geen recht aan de ongetwijfeld oprechte intenties van de profeet. (Dit geldt overigens net zo voor sommige orthodoxe christenen en joden).

dicksr

----------


## Fnuist

prima verhaal dicksr !

----------


## Fnuist

hoewel Israel lang ermee heeft gewacht vind ik het wel gerechtvaardigd om terroristen cq. aanjagers daarvan uit te schakelen !

een groot verschil !

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Fnuist_ 
> *hoewel Israel lang ermee heeft gewacht vind ik het wel gerechtvaardigd om terroristen cq. aanjagers daarvan uit te schakelen !
> 
> een groot verschil !*


Doel en middelen.

Het doel is denk ik te rechtvaardigen, de ingezette middelen niet.

Wanneer uitschakelen betekent standrechtelijk executeren d.m.v. een raket vanuit een apache schiet je je doel voorbij (soms nog letterlijk ook, met alle ellende van dien).

Wanneer uitschakelen betekent een actie zoals destijds in het geval van Eichmann, gevolgd door een eerlijk en openbaar proces, prima.

Juist in de hantering van middelen doet beschaving zich kennen. Daarom, of je het met haar eens bent of niet, is Ayaan bewonderingswaardig.

dicksr

----------


## Esdra

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Doel en middelen.
> 
> Het doel is denk ik te rechtvaardigen, de ingezette middelen niet.
> 
> Wanneer uitschakelen betekent standrechtelijk executeren d.m.v. een raket vanuit een apache schiet je je doel voorbij (soms nog letterlijk ook, met alle ellende van dien).
> 
> Wanneer uitschakelen betekent een actie zoals destijds in het geval van Eichmann, gevolgd door een eerlijk en openbaar proces, prima.
> 
> ...



gelijk heb je !

----------


## Esdra

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Doel en middelen.
> 
> Het doel is denk ik te rechtvaardigen, de ingezette middelen niet.
> 
> Wanneer uitschakelen betekent standrechtelijk executeren d.m.v. een raket vanuit een apache schiet je je doel voorbij (soms nog letterlijk ook, met alle ellende van dien).
> 
> Wanneer uitschakelen betekent een actie zoals destijds in het geval van Eichmann, gevolgd door een eerlijk en openbaar proces, prima.
> 
> ...



gelijk heb je !

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *orthodoxe joden hebben misschien wel iets aanstootgevends, 
> 
> maar nooit zullen zij dodelijke fatwa's afgeven !! 
> 
> 
> 
> De huidige orthodoxe jood moet je zien als geschiedkundig Monument van het toemalige volk van G-d.
> 
> ...


Monumenten worden ens per jaar schoon gemaakt en de rest van het jaar bezichtigd. Politiek spelen zij geen rol. Zij zijn slechts figuranten zonder tekst. Beelden, gebouwen, etc.
Ik heb niet veel kennis van de positie van orthodoxen in Israel. Echter wat ik gezien heb, en gelezen, heb ik zeker niet de indruk gekregen dat het geschiedkundige monumenten zijn. Het is wel degelijk een (politiek) machtsblok dat al diverse malen doorslaggevend geweest is.
Ik begrijp dat hun gedrag door U misschien wat moeilijk te verdedigen is, maar zo maakt U zich er wel erg gemakkelijk van af. Zeg gewoon dat zij niet in deze wereld leven en donders goed in de gaten dienen te worden gehouden. Als we hun namelijk de kans geven, claimen ze de gehele regio. E.e.a. op religieuze gronden. En dat is nu juist het enge!

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Het is nogal aanmatigend om in een zin de oprechte bedoelingen van de een (ayaan) neer te sabelen als mediageilheid en die van de ander (met bivakmuts en kalasnikov) te zegenen als kennelijk gerechtvaardigd om 'wat' te veranderen. 
> 
> Als je nu als vertrekpunt neemt dat ieders intentie oprecht is, blijft de vraag of het doel de middelen rechtvaardigt.
> 
> De eerste vraag is dan: wat is dat doel? In het geval van Ayaan lijkt dat redelijk nauwkeurig te zijn omschreven. In het geval van die bivakmuts (maar ook van die gevechtshelikopter die op afstand met raketten liquideert) lijkt dat een redelijk onnauwkeurig en behoorlijk redeloos ongenoegen met de eigen situatie dat door een stelletje meer of minder ideologisch of religieus gedreven fanatiekelingen wordt uitgebuit.
> 
> De tweede vraag, de oorspronkelijke, is: heiligt het doel de middelen? 
> Om hier een antwoord op te geven is het van belang je af te vragen wat de consequentie zal zijn van ja of nee als antwoord. Hierin past geen nuance! Het is wel zo of het is niet zo. Soms wel of soms niet is geen antwoord.
> ...


Punt een: Geen andere onderwerpener bij betrekken. Jij gaat ervan uit dat elke Arabier/Moslim de mensen in bivak muts steunt. Geen suggesties a.u.b

Als jij kijkt naar de wijze hoe Ayhaan te werk gaat danzal jemerken datdeze meid media geiler isdan Jenna Jamesson.Als het een tijdje stil is rond deze dame dan doe zij een uitspraak om weerin hetnieuws te komen.
Zij speelt in op de actualiteit en dat is moslim haat. Zij schetst het beeld dat elkeIslamitischevrouw onderdrukt en geslagen wordt. Kom op nou!!!!
Zij weet dat dat niet waar is, maarzij weet dat zij zode aandacht zoukrijgen. Duizenden moslimvcrouwen hier in Nederland voelenzichnietaangesprokenbijde beschrijving van de moslim vrouwdiezij geeft. Dat komt niet omdat zij zo door de mannen onderdrukt worden dat zij hun mening niet kunnen geven. En nog geeft iedereen haarinNederland gelijkt omdat zij de ozo onderdrukte moslim vrouwen representeert, zegt wat zij denken enwat zij voelen. Maar datis niet zo!!!!!
In deze discussie zijn alle ogen gericht op Ayhaanendedemonisering vande Islam dat men de groep vergeet waar het over gaat: De moslimvrouw. Vraagisnaar henmmeningvoor datjulliejeallemaalals geindoctrineerde schapen Ayhaan achterna gaan.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Punt een: Geen andere onderwerpener bij betrekken. Jij gaat ervan uit dat elke Arabier/Moslim de mensen in bivak muts steunt. Geen suggesties a.u.b
> 
> Als jij kijkt naar de wijze hoe Ayhaan te werk gaat danzal jemerken datdeze meid media geiler isdan Jenna Jamesson.Als het een tijdje stil is rond deze dame dan doe zij een uitspraak om weerin hetnieuws te komen.
> Zij speelt in op de actualiteit en dat is moslim haat. Zij schetst het beeld dat elkeIslamitischevrouw onderdrukt en geslagen wordt. Kom op nou!!!!
> Zij weet dat dat niet waar is, maarzij weet dat zij zode aandacht zoukrijgen. Duizenden moslimvcrouwen hier in Nederland voelenzichnietaangesprokenbijde beschrijving van de moslim vrouwdiezij geeft. Dat komt niet omdat zij zo door de mannen onderdrukt worden dat zij hun mening niet kunnen geven. En nog geeft iedereen haarinNederland gelijkt omdat zij de ozo onderdrukte moslim vrouwen representeert, zegt wat zij denken enwat zij voelen. Maar datis niet zo!!!!!
> In deze discussie zijn alle ogen gericht op Ayhaanendedemonisering vande Islam dat men de groep vergeet waar het over gaat: De moslimvrouw. Vraagisnaar henmmeningvoor datjulliejeallemaalals geindoctrineerde schapen Ayhaan achterna gaan.*



Beste Vito
Punt een: De vrijheid om mij op mijn wijze uit te drukken behoud ik me zelf voor. Wanneer jij een dergelijk punt aanhaalt neem ik aan dat je daarin lichtend voorbeeld bent.

Punt twee: Op geen enkele wijze kun jij beoordelen wat mijn uitgangspunten zijn, ik stel het dan ook op prijs dat je mij geen woorden in de mond legt of ideeen toeschrijft.

Punt drie: In discussies is het nu juist wel de bedoeling om suggesties te doen. (Dit in tegenstelling tot je suggestief uit te drukken)
De start van deze discussie, "Ayaan is wel degelijk slim" gaat in op de veronderstelde mediageilheid en Islamhaat van Ayaan en de veronderstelde "slimme" wijze waarop ze dit doet. De reacties zijn navenant en tussendoor roept iemand wat waarop dan ook gereageerd wordt.

Op een van jouw plaatsingen heb ik gereageerd. Het zinnetje gefileerd en vervolgens gerepliceerd.

Evenals de quote die ik hier van jou aanhaal. 

Deze inzending is meer Pavlov dan inhoudelijk. Een herhaling van in het eigen hoofd levende of in jouw eign woorden: als een geindoctrineerd schaap achter je eigen vooringenomenheid aanlopen zonder een werkelijk standpunt in te nemen.

Nogmaals:
Ayaan legt de vinger op een aantal zaken binnen de Islam. Als je kijkt, leest en echt luistert, herken je in haar uitlatingen de stroming die wij De Verlichting noemen, specifiek de 20e eeuwse filosoof Karl Raimund Popper. Popper is sterk geinspireerd door de Kritieken van Immanuel Kant. Hij is aanhanger van de liberale democratie en de principes van sociale kritiek waar deze op is gebaseerd, en een onwrikbaar tegenstander van autoritarianisme. Zijn filosofie staat bekend onder de naam: kritisch rationalisme. 

De reden waarom Ayaan zoveel gehoor vindt is denk ik tweeledig:

1) Ze redeneert vanuit een vertrekpunt dat werkelijk onderdeel uitmaakt van de westeuropese cultuur in de afgelopen ca. 200 jaar, de Verlichting.

2) Zij stelt de letterlijke interpretatie van de Koran tegenover de kritische houding t.o.v. de bijbel en de kerk die wij zo gewoon vinden.

De aandachtspunten daarbinnen zijn clitorale verminking (niet exclusief islamitisch, maar daarbinnen nog steeds, ook recent nog, gepropageerd) en ongelijkwaardigheid van vrouwen (ook niet exclusief islamitisch, maar ook nog steeds gepropageerd).

Wanneer je met name het Oude Testament leest, vindt je de meest verschrikkelijke uitlatingen. Wij hebben ons (m.u.v. sommige orthodoxe stromingen) daarvan los gemaakt en ze geplaatst in de context van de tijd. Nu worden ze eerder metaforisch dan letterlijk genomen. 
De indruk die ik in ieder geval heb van interpretaties die velen van de Koran geven is dat die zeer letterlijk genomen wordt en dat de letter en niet de geest van de boodschap wordt gehanteerd. Daarbij kan ik me ook niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat (zelfbenoemde) Imams niets anders doen dan de Schrift voorlezen en citeren en niet de spirituele leiding en in de tijd geplaatste interpretatie geven die ik van een geestelijk voorman zou verwachten. Heel stiekum denk en zeg ik daarbij weleens dat het intellectuele niveau van (sommige) Imams dat van een semi-analfabeet niet overstijgt. En de gelovigen lopen in jouw eigen woorden quote "allemaal als geindoctrineerde schapen" unquote de Imam achterna. 

Discussieren is prima, maar dan moet het niet zo zijn dat dit soort onderwerpen binnen deze discussie buiten beschouwing moeten worden gelaten, hier gaat het mijninziens om.

dicksr

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste Vito
> Punt een: De vrijheid om mij op mijn wijze uit te drukken behoud ik me zelf voor. Wanneer jij een dergelijk punt aanhaalt neem ik aan dat je daarin lichtend voorbeeld bent.
> 
> Punt twee: Op geen enkele wijze kun jij beoordelen wat mijn uitgangspunten zijn, ik stel het dan ook op prijs dat je mij geen woorden in de mond legt of ideeen toeschrijft.
> 
> Punt drie: In discussies is het nu juist wel de bedoeling om suggesties te doen. (Dit in tegenstelling tot je suggestief uit te drukken)
> De start van deze discussie, "Ayaan is wel degelijk slim" gaat in op de veronderstelde mediageilheid en Islamhaat van Ayaan en de veronderstelde "slimme" wijze waarop ze dit doet. De reacties zijn navenant en tussendoor roept iemand wat waarop dan ook gereageerd wordt.
> 
> ...


Verlichting?!
Met al je wijze uitlatingen zie je een groot ding over het hoofd: de mentale programering.
Mensen uit Islamitische landen steken heel anders in elkaar dan mensen uit het westen. De Verlichting was een proces die voortkomt uit westers handels en de kwijze. Hoe wil je dat opleggen aan anderen?
Hierbij moet je ook begrijpen dat mensen anders zijn. Wat niet pas bij jou ideologiehoeft niet gelijk barbaars en misseleeuws te zijn. Zoals er gedacht wordt over de Islam. jet leuke vind ik voorla dat vooral mensen die geen verstand van de Islam hebben, menen de Islam het best te kunnen typeren. En dat is wat je ziet hier in Nederland.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Punt een: Geen andere onderwerpener bij betrekken. Jij gaat ervan uit dat elke Arabier/Moslim de mensen in bivak muts steunt. Geen suggesties a.u.b
> 
> Als jij kijkt naar de wijze hoe Ayhaan te werk gaat danzal jemerken datdeze meid media geiler isdan Jenna Jamesson.Als het een tijdje stil is rond deze dame dan doe zij een uitspraak om weerin hetnieuws te komen.
> Zij speelt in op de actualiteit en dat is moslim haat. Zij schetst het beeld dat elkeIslamitischevrouw onderdrukt en geslagen wordt. Kom op nou!!!!
> Zij weet dat dat niet waar is, maarzij weet dat zij zode aandacht zoukrijgen. Duizenden moslimvcrouwen hier in Nederland voelenzichnietaangesprokenbijde beschrijving van de moslim vrouwdiezij geeft. Dat komt niet omdat zij zo door de mannen onderdrukt worden dat zij hun mening niet kunnen geven. En nog geeft iedereen haarinNederland gelijkt omdat zij de ozo onderdrukte moslim vrouwen representeert, zegt wat zij denken enwat zij voelen. Maar datis niet zo!!!!!
> In deze discussie zijn alle ogen gericht op Ayhaanendedemonisering vande Islam dat men de groep vergeet waar het over gaat: De moslimvrouw. Vraagisnaar henmmeningvoor datjulliejeallemaalals geindoctrineerde schapen Ayhaan achterna gaan.*


Zij komt op mij niet over als spreekbuis van alle moslimvrouwen. Maar dat er problemen zijn die aangepakt dienen te worden daarvoor moeten we onze kop zeker niet het zand steken. Deze problemen zijn er ook daadwerkelijk! En niet zomaar een enkele.
Lange tenen hebben hier geen pas. Ieder jaar worden er wel een paar vrouwen uit eerwraak o.i.d. vermoord. Dat zijn er ieder jaar een paar teveel. Over mishandelingen of zgn. luisterplicht aan de man spreek ik nog geen eens. Dit komt namelijk vele malen meer voor.
Een familielid van mij heeft in de hulpverlening gezeten. Weet je welke vrouwen overwegend de blijf-van-mijn-lijf-huizen bevolken?? Juist!!
Als er iemand op wil staan voor deze vrouwen, op een normale democratische manier, dan stapt zij misschien wel eens op een teentje, so what?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Verlichting?!
> Met al je wijze uitlatingen zie je een groot ding over het hoofd: de mentale programering.
> Mensen uit Islamitische landen steken heel anders in elkaar dan mensen uit het westen. De Verlichting was een proces die voortkomt uit westers handels en de kwijze. Hoe wil je dat opleggen aan anderen?
> Hierbij moet je ook begrijpen dat mensen anders zijn. Wat niet pas bij jou ideologiehoeft niet gelijk barbaars en misseleeuws te zijn. Zoals er gedacht wordt over de Islam. jet leuke vind ik voorla dat vooral mensen die geen verstand van de Islam hebben, menen de Islam het best te kunnen typeren. En dat is wat je ziet hier in Nederland.*


Sorry Vito maar Dicksr haalt wederom de kernproblemen naar voren. Dat die mensen anders zijn is op zich niks mis mee. Er zijn er namelijk zat die hun draai hier wel goed kunnen vinden. De problemen waar Dicksr het over heeft moeten keihard aangepakt worden, andere mensen of niet!

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Verlichting?!
> Met al je wijze uitlatingen zie je een groot ding over het hoofd: de mentale programering.
> Mensen uit Islamitische landen steken heel anders in elkaar dan mensen uit het westen. De Verlichting was een proces die voortkomt uit westers handels en de kwijze. Hoe wil je dat opleggen aan anderen?
> Hierbij moet je ook begrijpen dat mensen anders zijn. Wat niet pas bij jou ideologiehoeft niet gelijk barbaars en misseleeuws te zijn. Zoals er gedacht wordt over de Islam. jet leuke vind ik voorla dat vooral mensen die geen verstand van de Islam hebben, menen de Islam het best te kunnen typeren. En dat is wat je ziet hier in Nederland.*


Beste Vito,

Mentale programmering? 

Gelukkig ben ik ervan overtuigd dat alle mensen hetzelfde in elkaar steken. Gelukkig zijn er ook verschillen in kleur en ras en geloof en gelukkig gelukkig ook in sexe.

De verlichting is zeker niet exclusief westeuropees. De wortels liggen veel vroeger, bij de grieken en egyptenaren. Ook de bloeitijd van het Kalifaat heeft bijgedragen. Die bloeitijd was ook een tijd van verlichting. Helaas heeft de ineenstorting daarvan een periode van neergang en analfabetisme met zich meegebracht, waar juist de uit het middenoosten naar europa gebrachte kennis in westeuropa heeft bijgedragen aan renaissance en reformatie en uiteindelijk in alfabetisering. De kloof is toen geslagen, maar overal bouwen we bruggen. 

Mentale programmering?
Het is zelfonderschatting en gebrek aan intellectuele geestelijke voormannen en gebrek aan de mogelijkheid je mening te uiten die verlichting in de weg staat.
Ieder heeft de mogelijkheden en talenten gekregen en de plicht die te ontwikkelen, daar zijn we allemaal gelijk in.

Maar troost je, wij hebben een 80-jarige oorlog gevoerd om godsdienstvrijheid te krijgen en de macht van de Katholieke kerk te breken, zonder die vervolgens te verbieden en dat was de eigenlijke overwinning die nog eens 250 jaar geduurd heeft. Wellicht kun je van die historie leren en de ontwikkelsnelheid opvoeren zonder oorlog?

dicksr

----------


## abdulaziz

EVEN VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID  :boos:  
IK HEB HET BERICHT''AYAAN IS WEL DEGELIJK SLIM"NIET GESCHREVEN
VAN MIJ APART MAG DAT BERICHT DE VUINISBAK IN EN AYAAN OOK!

----------


## Esdra

je vergeet 1 ding,

je maakt jezelf op deze manier een beetje belachelijk,

vanwege het lage allooi dat je meteen tentoonspreidt,

misschien moest je is wat vaker de moskee bezoeken, dat zal je goed doen !


neem dan wel een beetje christelijke moskee, ! ja ?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *je vergeet 1 ding,
> 
> je maakt jezelf op deze manier een beetje belachelijk,
> 
> vanwege het lage allooi dat je meteen tentoonspreidt,
> 
> misschien moest je is wat vaker de moskee bezoeken, dat zal je goed doen !
> 
> ...


Dit vind ik nou altijd het punt de discussie verder te beeindigen Esdra. Het moment dat de reacties niet meer inhoudelijk zijn. Over allooi gesproken zeg. Tjonge jonge.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door abdulaziz_ 
> *EVEN VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID  
> IK HEB HET BERICHT''AYAAN IS WEL DEGELIJK SLIM"NIET GESCHREVEN
> VAN MIJ APART MAG DAT BERICHT DE VUINISBAK IN EN AYAAN OOK!*


Beste abdulaziz
EVEN VOOR DE DUIDELIJKHEID
Jij hebt zelf gekozen om aan deze discussie mee te doen, doe dan mee. Als wat je leest je niet aanstaat, zoek dan iets waar je wel over mee wilt praten en lever daar je bijdrage.

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Esdra_ 
> *je vergeet 1 ding,
> 
> je maakt jezelf op deze manier een beetje belachelijk,
> 
> vanwege het lage allooi dat je meteen tentoonspreidt,
> 
> misschien moest je is wat vaker de moskee bezoeken, dat zal je goed doen !
> 
> ...


Zeker pissed-off over mijn kritiek m.b.t. jou luchtige opmerking orthodoxe Joden maar als monumenten te zien? (paar berichten terug)

----------


## Esdra

omdat hij moslim is kan hij het niet zo luchtig opvatten !

----------


## Fnuist

de profeet kreeg jammer genoeg ruzie met de Medinaanse joden en heeft het toen gramschappelijk verwerkt in zijn "profetie" !

vanwege dit _testament_  zitten we nou met de gebakken peren, omdat joden alszodanig niet geaccepteerd worden door de islam.

Vrede in Jeruzalem en Israel met de Islam wordt daarom ook erg moeilijk !

Joden zullen altijd wantrouwend tegen moslims aan blijven kijken, en zullen er gezien hun geschiedenis alles aan doen om veilig te zijn !!

----------


## almujahid

asalamoe ala mani tba3a alhuda
ayaan hirsi lahnatoe allahie alayhie wa 3ala lladien tabahoe3a

ALLAH zal ayaan vernieitgen inshALLAH,
zij is tijd verspilling ik wilde wat schrijven maar ze is het niet waard ik moest weg
assalamoe ala manie ataba3a alhuda wa llahoema nsoerie almujahideen wa alkaida wa ashakh almujahid usama ibn muhamed ibn laden

----------


## Fnuist

ibn laden.

ontladen maar, even zuchten maar !

puf, puf, puf !









Islamisten zien de rest van de wereld ook steeds meer als verachtelijke joden.

Zowel goede moslims en goede joden als goede christenen, goede hindoes en bouddhisten hebben hiervan al smerig te lijden in bepaalde landen !


de kwestie Palestina is slechts een pretext voor de Islamist.

de niet-joodse wereld begint zich langszaam bewust te worden van het feit dat elk land voor de Islamist een Israel vertegenwoordigt, om het te vernietigen ten voordele van de Islamitische heilstaat !



geheel zoals voorspeld, want staat er niet geschreven dat:

_Babel evenzo moet vallen voor de verslagenen van Israel, als voor Babel vielen de verslagenen der gehele aarde._  

Uit Jeremia 50 en 51

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door almujahid_ 
> *asalamoe ala mani tba3a alhuda
> ayaan hirsi lahnatoe allahie alayhie wa 3ala lladien tabahoe3a
> 
> ALLAH zal ayaan vernieitgen inshALLAH,
> zij is tijd verspilling ik wilde wat schrijven maar ze is het niet waard ik moest weg
> assalamoe ala manie ataba3a alhuda wa llahoema nsoerie almujahideen wa alkaida wa ashakh almujahid usama ibn muhamed ibn laden*


Ja moet ik daar nu eens op zeggen. Lees ik de laatste 2 woorden nu goed? Een fan?

----------


## liela

Ben ik niet mee eens, Ayaan is echt typisch een voorbeeld zoals de NL'rs ons graag zien

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door liela_ 
> *Ben ik niet mee eens, Ayaan is echt typisch een voorbeeld zoals de NL'rs ons graag zien*


Beste Liela,

Kun jij mij a.u.b. vertellen hoe dat is ? Dan weet ik ook hoe ik 'jullie' graag zie.
Alvast dank hiervoor.
dicksr

----------


## super ick

:regie:  En nu: to the point.

Ayaan is wel degelijk slim.
Ik ben het gedeeltelijk eens met de koptekst. Dat Ayaan slim is blijkt uit haar positie. In haar geval heeft haar afkomst haar wel een handje geholpen maar dan ook niet meer dan dat. Ze is gekozen om haar uitgesproken mening. Tot zo ver dus eens.

Oneens over de slimheid. Je kunt namelijk merken dat zij, vooral in het begin nogal eens terug gefloten moest worden of partijgenoten namen letterlijk afstand van haar uitlatingen. Dat is politiek gezien niet slim. Daarnaast heb ik haar in verschillende interviews zien stuntelen uit emotie wanneer het over de vrouwenbesnijdenis ging. Zij bloosde en kwam moeilijk uit haar woorden, verbeterde zichzelf tijdens het interview aan het einde van de zin waarin zij een stelling poneerde.

Natuurlijk heeft zij gelijk dat er uitwassen aangepakt dienen te worden. Er lopen echter, door haar nu honderdduizenden Nederlanders rond die denken dat elke moslimvrouw besneden dient te worden. Dit is dus ronduit dom te noemen. Wie is hierbij gebaat? 
Zo schiet je je doel voorbij. De groep waar het hier om gaat kan toch het beste voorgelicht worden door geloofsgenoten. Die jaag je op deze manier de boom in. Wie is hierbij gebaat?
Dit probleem moet aangepakt worden, daar is de meerderheid het wel over eens. Maar dan wel op de meest efficiente manier. Leg de vinger op de zere plek en zorg voor goede voorlichting. Leg er vooral de nadruk op dat het hier een kleine groep betreft met culturele achtergronden. 
Het antwoord op de herhaalde deelvraag vind ik eigenlijk nog het meest droevig. Het betreft hier een ordinaire poging om stemmen te trekken in de geest van Fortuyn. (tegen moslims aantrappen leverde hem ook stemmen op dus waarom ons niet?)
Dat komt omdat niet de leider, maar een boodschappenmeisje de uitlatingen doet. De leiding neemt te vaak afstand. Dat gebeurt helaas te vaak in e.o.a. politieke programma waar Jan de burger niet naar kijkt. Die heeft zijn mening toch al gevormd.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> * En nu: to the point.
> 
> Ayaan is wel degelijk slim.
> Ik ben het gedeeltelijk eens met de koptekst. Dat Ayaan slim is blijkt uit haar positie. In haar geval heeft haar afkomst haar wel een handje geholpen maar dan ook niet meer dan dat. Ze is gekozen om haar uitgesproken mening. Tot zo ver dus eens.
> 
> Oneens over de slimheid. Je kunt namelijk merken dat zij, vooral in het begin nogal eens terug gefloten moest worden of partijgenoten namen letterlijk afstand van haar uitlatingen. Dat is politiek gezien niet slim. Daarnaast heb ik haar in verschillende interviews zien stuntelen uit emotie wanneer het over de vrouwenbesnijdenis ging. Zij bloosde en kwam moeilijk uit haar woorden, verbeterde zichzelf tijdens het interview aan het einde van de zin waarin zij een stelling poneerde.
> 
> Natuurlijk heeft zij gelijk dat er uitwassen aangepakt dienen te worden. Er lopen echter, door haar nu honderdduizenden Nederlanders rond die denken dat elke moslimvrouw besneden dient te worden. Dit is dus ronduit dom te noemen. Wie is hierbij gebaat? 
> ...


Beste Superdick,

Hierin moet ik toch stevig van mening verschillen. Het eerste stukje, t/m "...........waarin zij een stelling poneerde." kan ik volgen. Daarna wordt het wat vager en inconsequent.

Vrouwenbesnijdenis is meer cultureel dan godsdienstig bepaald. Dan kan je toch niet concluderen dat vrouwen door geloofsgenoten moeten worden voorgelicht? De geloofsgenoten zijn het hierover onderling ook niet eens, naar wie moet je dan luisteren?

Je analyse van de stemmenwinst van Fortuyn is wel heel erg slachtofferig. Redelijk algemeen is men het er over eens dat Fortuyn kans heeft gezien om in het vacuum te stappen dat de politieke elite had laten ontstaan tussen regering en parlement enerzijds en een belangrijk deel van de bevolking anderzijds. De volksvertegenwoordiging vertegenwoordigde het volk nit meer.
Fortuyn heeft de mensen het idee gegeven (los van het feit of je het met hem eens bent of niet) dat hun stem weer gehoord werd.

Waarschijnlijk het belangrijkste uitgangspunt van Fortuyn was dat Nederland over de afgelopen 4-500 jaar een eigen culturele identiteit heeft ontwikkeld, die zijn wortels vindt in de christelijk-humanistische traditie en o.i.v. de Verlichting is ontwikkeld. De politiek heeft die identiteit in de afgelopen 30 jaar verkwanseld. Daarmee zijn de uitgangspunten van onze samenleving vervaagd. Zonder uitgangspunten krijg je zwalkend beleid. Een van die beleidsterreinen is immigratie, asielrecht en integratie. Hiervan afgeleid noemde hij de Islam een achterlijke godsdienst omdat die zich in zijn ogen, na ca. 1500 niet meer heeft ontwikkeld, terwijl juist vanaf dat tijdstip de christelijke leer en de verhouding kerk-staat zich ging uitkristalliseren.

Je besluit met 'boodschappenmeisje' versus 'leider'. En concludeert dat Jan de burger zijn mening toch al heeft opgemaakt. In dat laatste geval maakt het onderscheid 'boodschappenmeisje' versus 'leider' dus geen verschil.

Kamerleden worden benoemd "zonder last of ruggespraak" d.w.z. dat zij niet gebonden mogen zijn aan opgelegde standpunten. In de praktijk komt hier helaas weinig van terecht. Ik ben dan ook blij dat een enkeling zoals Ayaan wel de eigen mening geeft (los van de inhoud van die mening zelf).

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste Superdick,
> 
> Hierin moet ik toch stevig van mening verschillen. Het eerste stukje, t/m "...........waarin zij een stelling poneerde." kan ik volgen. Daarna wordt het wat vager en inconsequent.
> 
> Vrouwenbesnijdenis is meer cultureel dan godsdienstig bepaald. Dan kan je toch niet concluderen dat vrouwen door geloofsgenoten moeten worden voorgelicht? De geloofsgenoten zijn het hierover onderling ook niet eens, naar wie moet je dan luisteren?
> 
> JE HOEFT HET OOK NIET 100% EENS TE ZIJN, ZE BENADEREN ELKAAR ALLEEN AL MEER DOOR HUN VROUW ZIJN (KIJK NAAR DE WENS OM EEN VROUWELIJKE ARTS IN VEEL GEVALLEN) EN DOORDAT ZE BEIDEN MOSLIM ZIJN.
> 
> ...


Beste Dicksr,

Momenteel wordt ieder moslimuitwasje door de media breed uitgemeten. iedereen is geneigd te vragen om harde aanpak. Ik pleit voor de meest efficiente aanpak. Dat kan harde aanpak zijn maar dat hoeft niet noodzakelijker wijs de efficienste te zijn. 
Als men een doel wilt bereiken moet men streven naar efficientie. 
Dat is wat ik ermee wilde zeggen.

Ik ben geen Pim Fortuyn-adept maar hij heeft de politiek wel nieuw leven ingeblazen. Hij heeft de media en de kiezer meesterlijk bespeeld. Jammer dat de mensen alleen zijn visie over allochtonen en islam maar onthouden hebben. Van zijn plannen op het gebied van gezondheidszorg, justitie, etc. hoor je helaas weinig. Zou dat soms komen omdat je kloten moet hebben om die uit te voeren?

Best regards,

Superdick

----------


## dicksr

Beste Superdick,

Bottomline denk ik dat onze 'onvolprezen' politici alleen maar reageren. Ik leef en geloof in de veronderstelling dat "Regeren = Vooruitzien".

Reageren is per definitie achterom kijken, voor voldongen feiten geplaatst worden en vervolgens de bekende put dempen 'after the fact''.

Vanaf het uiterst pragmatische Lubbers 1 zijn de idealen en (toekomst) visie uit de politiek verdwenen. In de praktijk betekent dat dat onze 'leiders' geen idee hebben waarheen we op weg zijn. Zonder doel is geen beleid mogelijk. Resultaat: Zwalken!

Veel wordt gesproken over de multiculturele samenleving. Naar mijn mening is dat een misvatting. Wij zijn een (voortdurend ontwikkelende) monoculturele samenleving met een multi-etnische populatie. Wanneer je dit uitgangspunt huldigt, heb je het begin van een richtsnoer in handen. Een helder uitgangspunt (als je de dominante cultuur weet te definieren) waarin iedereen zich kan voegen en waarin iedereen, evolutionair, zijn accenten aanbrengt. Een levende en zich voortdurend ontwikkelende cultuur dus.

Zonder dit uitgangspunt is niet alleen de politiek de weg kwijt, maar ook de hele (multi-etnische) samenleving. Iedereen gaat dan logischerwijs, op zijn wijze accenten aanbrengen, alleen vinden die geen gezamenlijke 'stam'.

In dit reactieve vacuum acteren mensen als Ayaan. Wel degelijk met een visie, maar dus geen 'stam' waarop je die visie kunt enten. I.p.v. een ordenend kader (de dominante monocultuur) dat ervoor kan zorgen dat de scherpe kantjes wat ronder worden en een individuele visie kan 'landen', kom je terecht in Babylon, met de daarbij behorende spraakverwarring. Iedereen roept het zijne, maar niemand verstaat elkaar.

Ontmoetingen op maroc.nl zijn daar vaak het levende voorbeeld van.

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste Superdick,
> 
> Bottomline denk ik dat onze 'onvolprezen' politici alleen maar reageren. Ik leef en geloof in de veronderstelling dat "Regeren = Vooruitzien".
> 
> ZIJ ZIJN ANGSTIG GEWORDEN DE PLANK MIS TE SLAAN EN DAAROP AFGEREKEND TE WORDEN. DAT WERKT VERLAMMEND. DAAROM PROBEREN ZIJ ZOVEEL MOGELIJK AAN DE VRAAG TE VOLDOEN DOOR TE REAGEREN OP SIGNALEN UIT DE SAMENLEVING ZONDER BLIJKBAAR TE BESEFFEN WAT HUN ROL IS GEWEEST IN DE ONTWIKKELING VAN DIEZELFDE SAMENLEVING.
> 
> Reageren is per definitie achterom kijken, voor voldongen feiten geplaatst worden en vervolgens de bekende put dempen 'after the fact''.
> 
> ...


Jou antwoord lezende rees bij de vraag:"Geloof jij in een maakbare samenleving"?

----------


## dicksr

Beste Superdick,

Niet in maakbaar volgens de definitie uit de 70-er jaren, zoals vooral vanuit de PvdA werd gepropageerd. Deze samenleving (een bron van de huidige situatie) wordt 'gemaakt' op basis van een woud aan regels.

'Maakbaar' in de zin dat een bevlogen en visionaire regering een toekomstbeeld kan creeren waar de grote meerderheid van de populatie zich in herkent en die daarom (individueel geinspireerd) zal nastreven. Daarin geloof ik wel.

dicksr

----------


## ijarmauas

Ayaan is gewoon gefrustreerd omdat er twee van haar lippen weg zijn gehaald  :frons:  , nu kan kan ze alleen onzin kramen maar ze is zo gefrustreerd omdat ze het daarna niet goed kan maken.  :lol:  

je weet toch waarom hirshi ali twee lippen meer heeft /had?
twee om ze uit te schelden en twee om het weer goed te maken, alleen kan ze het niet meer goed maken, dus blijft ze onzin kramen.  :stout:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door ijarmauas_ 
> *Ayaan is gewoon gefrustreerd omdat er twee van haar lippen weg zijn gehaald  , nu kan kan ze alleen onzin kramen maar ze is zo gefrustreerd omdat ze het daarna niet goed kan maken.  
> 
> je weet toch waarom hirshi ali twee lippen meer heeft /had?
> twee om ze uit te schelden en twee om het weer goed te maken, alleen kan ze het niet meer goed maken, dus blijft ze onzin kramen. *


Beste ijarmauas,

Als je wat terug kijkt in deze discussie zul je zien dat deze onderbroekenlol al vele keren is gepasseerd.

Gezien de kwaliteit van de rest van de 'bijdrage' mankeert er wellicht iets aan je vermogen om te lezen? 

Misschien is het 'leuk' om eens een echte onderbouwde mening te plaatsen ?

Doe je best.

dicksr

----------


## Chubb

Je zet je eigen gelijk wel steeds slim bovenaan!

Goed id.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Chubb_ 
> *Je zet je eigen gelijk wel steeds slim bovenaan!
> 
> Goed id.*


Beste Chubb,

Dank voor je bijdrage, is het misschien ook mogelijk om iets minder criptisch te zijn en je opmerking toe te lichten?

dicksr

----------

